# zwischen KANDEL und BLAUEN: der LUIGI Thread



## marc (26. November 2005)

Die Northern Light´s haben ihr "Verabredungs" Fred und auch die Jungs um Lörrach den Ihren.

Da die "Schlechtwetterbiker" so gut wie tot sind möcht ich mit diesem Fred versuchen wieder "Leben" in das Bike-Geschehen rund um Freiburg zu bringen.
Der Vorteil soll sein daß hier jeder "seine" Touren "anbietet" und daß es somit überschaubar ist und man nicht in allen möglichen, alten Fred´s rumgraben muß.

Ein Anfang wurde mit der "Kandel-marco polo" Tour gemacht und einen Gegenbesuch bei den NL´s gab´s letztes WE bei "Besame mucho".

Der NEUE Freiburger/Umland Fred "zwischen KANDEL und BLAUEN: der LUIGI Thread" ist somit eröffnet und ich mach mal den Anfang:

Morgen, am Sonntag gibt´s nen Schauinsland Ride. Treffpunkt am Wiehre Bahnhof um 11 Uhr. Mit den Bikes nach Horben und dann auf die Bahn (11).
(Ein Teilnehmer von weiter weg ist konditionell etwas angeschlagen, möchte aber gerne den Trail kennenlernen). Strecke ist eine S2 mit Steilstücken drin, aber gut fahrbar.

So nun hoffe ich daß der Fred angenommen wird und sich viele melden.

Grüße Marc


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. November 2005)

11 uhr geht ok, jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden wo der wiehre bahnhof nochmal is;-)
is das da am gerwigplatz? wenn ja, dann hab ichs, wenn net, dann meld ich mich nachher einfach nochmal bei dir, falls ich keinen stadtplan auftreiben kann...

gruß jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (26. November 2005)

Und wieder einmal ist eine seltene Spezies durch die Auswirkungen der globalen Klimaveränderungen von dieser Erde gewischt worden. So Ruhe er in Frieden, der Schlechtwetterbiker. Ein letztes Mal schauen wir aus den Fenstern gen Himmel und gedenken seiner und können schon bald nicht mehr glauben, daß es soetwas je einmal gegeben hat. Man würde uns für verrückt erklären.

Wenden wir den Blick in die Zukunft:
Morgen, Sonntag den 27. 11. fahr ich auf den Kandel. Schuppen kommt vermutlich mit. Start ist um 14:00 am Bahnhof in Waldkirch. Soll ne ganz lockere Runde werden. Forstautobahn hoch, die Abfahrt noch offen. Kein Laktatgebolze! Ausdrücklich nicht!
Vielleicht liest das ja der eine oder andere "Frischling" hier im Forum so wie ich einer bin. Sollte es der Fall sein, so möge er/sie sich nicht genieren sondern hier posten oder einfach da sein.


----------



## blackforest (26. November 2005)

Na so eine Initiative gehört doch unterstützt. Mein Bruder und ich sind aller Vorraussicht nach auch dabei. Außerdem bringen wir evtl. die Helmkamera mit, dann können wir den Spaß noch zum posen im Forum festhalten  


Also bis morgen um 11 Uhr am Wiehrebahnhof, falls wir uns irgendwie nicht finden sollten schreib ich hier mal meine Handynummr rein: null-eins-sechs-null 2358595. Das hab ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Krischaan (27. November 2005)

Sehr lobenswert diese Initiative   

Bin leider diesen Sonntag nicht dabei, aber hoffentlich in Zukunft bald wieder.

Viel Spaß
Krischaan


----------



## marc (27. November 2005)

So, back in Town...war eine geile Snow-Ride Aktion heute  
Und als Fred-Einstands-Tour ein Erfolg, würd ich mal sagen  
Denn neben Trailrider,Berggams und Marco gesellten sich noch Waldmann und blackforest dazu, so daß wir quasi als "sechs pistols"   unterwegs waren.
Und so soll das auch sein  
Dann bis zum nächsten Mal.
Fotos kommen von Trailrider (vielen Dank schonmal)

Gruß und schönen Abend
Marc

Ps: Die Kette läuft komischerweise schon wieder recht "rund". Muß am Glühwein liegen


----------



## waldman (27. November 2005)

jo, war ne super spaßige tour.   
auch wenns en bissel frisch an den händen und füßen war.

freu mich schon aufs nächste mal


----------



## kona.orange (27. November 2005)

So, ich bin auch wieder da.
War ganz nett mit Schnee und schöner die Reifen nie knirschen und so...
is aber keiner gekommen. Und Bilder hab ich auch keine.
Schneiße Mann! Nächstes mal fahr ich bei euch mit.


----------



## Schuppen (27. November 2005)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich bin auch wieder da.
> War ganz nett mit Schnee und schöner die Reifen nie knirschen und so...
> is aber keiner gekommen. Und Bilder hab ich auch keine.
> Schneiße Mann! Nächstes mal fahr ich bei euch mit.



hatte leider keine Zeit, das nächste mal fahr ich aber wieder mit  !!!


----------



## blackforest (29. November 2005)

Jou war wirklich ne lustige Abfahrt am Sonntag. Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei, vorallem jetzt wo es wieder Neuschnee hat   

Wo sind eigentlich die Bilder abgeblieben ?


----------



## Trailrider79 (29. November 2005)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind eigentlich die Bilder abgeblieben ?



es gibt auch arbeitende studis  
und genau deshalb gibts die bilder jetzt schon, und nicht erst im laufe der woche;-)

hab mal "ein paar" rausgesucht und stelle sie hier rein, den rest gibts in meiner galerie. wer die fotos in originalgröße haben will, meldet sich am besten per pm, dann schick ich sie zu....oder icch schicke eine cd (sind 200MB) mit allen bildern an einen von euch nach freiburg und ihr tauscht sie dann unter euch aus  

war wirklich eine sehr coole abfahrt am sonntag....nachdem ich gestern abend durch das schneetreiben mit ordentlicher schneeauflage durchs höllental in richtung schwabenland gefahren bin, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wie die verhältnisse mittlerweile sein mögen....das muss wiederholt werden  , bis dahin hab ich dann ne leggins für drunter  

nun aber genug der worte, lassen wir bilder sprechen....

die meute am start, v.l.n.r.: volker, marc, ansgar, matthias und im vordergrund marco






Marco im obersten Teil





Marc an selbiger stelle





Matthias




ohne rad fährt es sich schlecht  





ebenfalls Matthias 









Ansgar auf abwegen

















Marc





Volker im Vordergrund und Marco im Hintergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (29. November 2005)

Marc genießt die aussicht





Matthias nach der steilabfahrt





Ansgar





Marco stürzt













Volker in der Steilabfahrt





Jörg





v.r.n.l.: Jörg, Marco, Volker


----------



## Trailrider79 (29. November 2005)

Matthias im schwierigsten Teil, da jeder fehler mit dem kontakt des kalten bachwassers bestraft wird....wir sind aber alle ohne eisfüße davongekommen  





Ansgar





Matthias





Jörg





Marco





Ansgar





Volker





nein, das ist nicht das, wonach es aussieht  so sieht es aus, wenn man versucht, auf purem eis zu bremsen  





mit neuem anlauf gings dann auch für marc durch das bachbett





im unteren teil haben wir dann irgendwie aufgrund des flowigen singletrails das fotografieren vergessen;-)
auf dem Glühweinmarkt, äähhhh, weihnachtsmarkt gab's dann noch lecker glühwein und wurst zum aufwärmen


----------



## blackforest (29. November 2005)

Geniale Bilder. Vorallem das Dauergrinsen auf manchen Gesichtern zeigt ziemlich gut die Stimmung auf der Tour   

Wenn ich endlich mal mein Schaltauge besorgt habe können wir jederzeit wieder los.


----------



## marc (30. November 2005)

@Trailrider, danke für die Bilder.

An meiner Absprungtechnik sieht man zweifelsfrei den Allround-Freerider:
Der nahtlose Übergang zum Skispringen   

War ne super Stimmung  

Wiederholung....

Marc


----------



## Trailrider79 (30. November 2005)

dauergrinsen? nee, am anfang einmal gegrinst und dann eingefroren  

nene, stimmt schon, war sehr cool  

@marc: hab noch zwei videos, das eine, das du gedreht hast mit den sibirischen bolschewiken und dann noch das eine, bei dem du dein kettenblatt zerstört hast  

@blackforest: kannst mich ja mal informieren, was so ein schaltauge von giant kostet, oder ob man doch besser gleich nen neuen rahmen kauft  

gruß jörg


----------



## marc (1. Dezember 2005)

Am Sonntag, 4.12, ne nette Kandelrunde gefällig? Sofern es mit dem Schnee geht  

gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SigiSick (1. Dezember 2005)

hi leude.
bin nach nem jahr ausland wieder zurück in freiburg. würd am sonntag gern mitfahren, wohin egal. hoffe ich kann konditionell noch mithalten, aber müsst schon gehen


----------



## kona.orange (1. Dezember 2005)

Holla!
Diesmal bin ich dabei. Aber hunnertprozentisch.


----------



## waldman (1. Dezember 2005)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag, 4.12, ne nette Kandelrunde gefällig? Sofern es mit dem Schnee geht
> 
> gruß Marc



diesmal kann ich nicht. ich muss meine neue gabel einbaun und geh ski touren machen, im schwarzwald. ich hoff das geht schon vom schnee her.


----------



## C-Fix (1. Dezember 2005)

Mennoooooooo,
will auch mitfahrn.... Ohne Bremse tut das nur leider nicht gut. 
Bin aber bald wieder am Start und kann mein bike wieder aufs neue kaputt machen Hehe.


----------



## Tohamas (1. Dezember 2005)

Ich erkläre mich hiermit hochfeierlich zum Thread- Mitglied!
...auch wenn ich mal wieder ausgeknipst war und ich diesen So. schon verplant bin, radeln meine Gedanken doch mit euch, oh ihr tapferen Recken!

(keine Sorge, geht gleich wieder!)

So, jetzt:

Es liegt ja wieder Schnee, eigentlich Zeit für die traditionelle Blauen- Fast- Befahrung!


----------



## SigiSick (2. Dezember 2005)

wie sieht das jetzt aus mit kandel am sonntag?? ich wär dabei. auch woanders hin.
gruß


----------



## marc (2. Dezember 2005)

Laut Wetterbericht soll es ja Regnen, aber für den Fall daß es nicht so ist können wir gern ne Runde drehen. Hier auf der Seite ist in einem Posting von mir meine Handy Nummer versteckt. (Ja hammer denn scho Ostern  ) Ansonsten würd ich sagen, kein Regen - Treffpunkt
Sick Parkplatz um 13 Uhr?

Bin aber für Alternativen offen...

Gruß Marc


----------



## SigiSick (2. Dezember 2005)

klar, wenn du mir noch sagst wo dieser sick-parkplatz ist......


----------



## Berggams (3. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

es kommt zwar etwas spät, aber es kommt, dass Lob für die endgeilen pics unseres Ausritts vom letzten WE  
Die Geschichte sollten wir demnächst auf jeden Fall wiederholen, vielleicht sogar bei Nacht mit Licht   Dieses WE werde ich leider nicht dabei sein können, da heute Arbeiten ansteht und morgen zwei Pflichtbesuche bei der Verwandtschaft   

wünsche allen viel Spass morgen auf dem Kandel
und marc, vergiss deine Kamera (und auch den voll geladenen Akku  ) nicht, denn ich will nächste Woche die pics sehen


----------



## marc (3. Dezember 2005)

Ich bin, aufgrund deines Nicks, davon ausgegangen daß Du in der Firma SICK arbeitest. Ich würde sagen wir schauen morgen mal was das Wetter macht. Im Regen hab ich definitiv keine Lust zu fahren. Kommst Du auch aus dem Elztal? Es kann nämlich sein daß es VOR bzw. NACH dem Tunnel anderes Wetter hat und wir können morgen vormittag noch entscheiden wohin es gehen soll... OK?

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SigiSick (3. Dezember 2005)

tja, gut gedacht aber falsch. hab zwar schon mit sensoren vvon sick gearbeitet aber ist ein anderes thema. komm aus gundelfingen, aber kann gern richtung elztal kommen. gruß


----------



## marc (4. Dezember 2005)

Möchte bekanntgeben daß ich mich von dem Gedanken, heute biken zu gehen, entfernt habe. Das ganze ist mir zu ungemütlich und Touren der Art hatte ich dieses Jahr zu genüge. Gibt ja noch ein Wochenende nach diesem... 
Viel Spaß denen die fahren.

Marc


----------



## SigiSick (4. Dezember 2005)

jaja, war heut schon recht nass. aber gelohnt hat ischs trotzdem, gell kona?
ich hoffe das nächste mal lassen sich ein paar leute mehr mobilisieren. bis denne.


----------



## kona.orange (5. Dezember 2005)

Geile Abfahrt gewesen.  

Mittwoch, 7. 12.
locker Ausfahrt von Freiburg aufn Kybfelsen. Vielleicht noch Schauinsland.
Abfahrt ca. 11 Uhr wenns Wetter mitspielt. Wer will, kommt mit. Genaueres wird noch ausgemacht.


----------



## nobs (5. Dezember 2005)

SigiSick schrieb:
			
		

> tja, gut gedacht aber falsch. hab zwar schon mit sensoren vvon sick gearbeitet aber ist ein anderes thema. komm aus gundelfingen, aber kann gern richtung elztal kommen. gruß



ja dann mal ein zartes Hallo, aus Gundelfingen, freut mich noch jemanden aus Gundelfingen hier im Forum zu treffen. wenn mich meine Erkältung mal loslässt dann komme ich gerne auch mal wieder mit, zu einer gemütlichen ausfahrt


----------



## bergling (6. Dezember 2005)

tach! Is morgen treffen am Wiehrebahnhof, lavadome? Wer kommt alles? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, morgen auch auf den Kybi oder Schauinsland zu fahren. 

Gruß, Philipp

P. S.: Bin ein alter Schlechtwetterbiker, aber wenns regnet oder so mach ich doch noch nen Rückzieher- werd morgen früh nochmal hier reinschauen...


----------



## SigiSick (6. Dezember 2005)

also ich weiss noch nicht ob ich kann. donnerstag wär besser. trefft ihr euch auf jeden fall morgenund um wieviel uhr? vielleicht schaff ichs doch noch.

@nobs: gute besserung und hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## kona.orange (6. Dezember 2005)

Besser spät als nie, der Vollständigkeit halber (blabla):

Hinter dem Münster gibt es eine "Ausfahrt" ausm Münsterplatz. Dort trifft man auf ein Denkmal zwischen zwei Bäumen (Alban Stolz? Alois Schreiber???).
Dort treffen wir uns um 10:30 Uhr.


----------



## bergling (7. Dezember 2005)

Sorry, Du heisst ja kona orange und nicht lavadome... naja, ist nicht so einfach mit den Nicknames...

Mir ist heute morgen leider etwas dazwischengekommen! Vielleicht klappts ja die Tage mal, hoffe ihr hattet eine SChöne Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (7. Dezember 2005)

Also die ganze Sache ging jetzt mächtig in die Hose. Ich krank, Schuppen doch noch arbeiten muß,die Handynummer von Sigisick nicht mehr finden kann, Wasser vom Himmel.
Ich hoffe, daß keiner vergebens gewartet hat. Wann gibts den nächsten Termin? Ich weiß es nicht...

@bergling: Hätts gar nicht gemerkt. Woanders heiß ich nämlich lavadome.


----------



## kona.orange (8. Dezember 2005)

Neuer Versuch mit festem Willen:
Samstag nachmittags? Sonntag frühs?
Kandel? Kyb? Schauinsland?
Mit wem ist zu rechnen? Wer macht Vorschläge? Wer macht mit?   ......


----------



## SigiSick (9. Dezember 2005)

sind hier alle schon in winterschlaf gefallen?? also ich kann dieses wochenende nicht, da ich mit der ersten skitour die wintersaison einläute  . unter der woche können wir aber gern mal fahren, falls jemand zeit und lust hat. am besten wären für mich dienstag oder donnerstag.
also viel spaß am wochenende und bis denne


----------



## Berggams (9. Dezember 2005)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> Wer macht mit?   ......


ich würde ja sehr gerne,
fühle mich aber durch einen vorübergehenden gesundheitlichen Missstand (schreibt man das jetzt mit 3s) beeinträchtigt  
Ich hoffe, dass sich das bis Mitte nächste Woche wieder reguliert hat.


----------



## Schuppen (9. Dezember 2005)

Ich muss leider am Samstag den ganzen Tag arbeiten ist doch zum


----------



## marc (9. Dezember 2005)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> Neuer Versuch mit festem Willen:
> Samstag nachmittags? Sonntag frühs?
> Kandel? Kyb? Schauinsland?
> Mit wem ist zu rechnen? Wer macht Vorschläge? Wer macht mit?   ......



Mal schauen wie´s Wetter morgen ist,ok? Werd morgen früh hier rein schauen
und dann entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Fix (9. Dezember 2005)

Böhhhh, 
Jetzt hab ich zwar ne Bremse aber vier Wochen Sportverbot...... 
Wie mich das ankotzt!!!!!!!
Aber dann bin ich wieder irgendwann dabei.

Beste Grüße!!


Der Mann mit dem Loch in der Schädelbasis


----------



## waldman (9. Dezember 2005)

SigiSick schrieb:
			
		

> sind hier alle schon in winterschlaf gefallen?? also ich kann dieses wochenende nicht, da ich mit der ersten skitour die wintersaison einläute  . unter der woche können wir aber gern mal fahren, falls jemand zeit und lust hat. am besten wären für mich dienstag oder donnerstag.
> also viel spaß am wochenende und bis denne




ich ebenso,
allerdings wird es dieses wochenende meine zweite und dritte skitour werden.  

außerdem hats bei meim ghost letzte woche aufm roskopf die schaltung weggerissen. ersatzteile sind noch aufm weg


----------



## kona.orange (10. Dezember 2005)

Morgen früh fahr ich aufn Kyb/ Schauinsland. Werde gegen 10:15 am alten Wierebahnhof sein wenns nich schifft...


----------



## kona.orange (12. Dezember 2005)

So, führ ich jetzt Selbstgespräche? Na, macht mir eigentlich nix. Solange ich sowas erleben darf, fahr ich halt auch allein:

Trail zum Kybfelsen






mein Neues





Ist das Freiburg-Kappel da unten? Vom Kybfelsen aus nach Südwesten aufgenommen.





Der Feldberg vom Schauinsland aus.





Beweisfoto   





Sonne... Alpen... Geil! Grins, n ganz Breites!





Zugegeben, wär halt doch nich sooo schlecht gewesen, wenn noch jemand mitgekommen wär. Hätten uns auf den letzten 2-3 km Trage-, Schiebepassage durch teils tiefen Schnee gegenseitig etwas aufmuntern können. Gelohnt hat sichs jedenfalls, Punkt.


----------



## bergling (12. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, war am Wochenende leider beschäftigt [Nette Bilder!], dafür hab ich vor, morgen zu biken - Vorschlag: 

13:30 Abfahrt Neuer Wiehrebahnhof, Nette Runde Richtung  Schauinsland,  über MIttelstation, Kohlerau, Kybfelsen, dauert je nach Tempo so 2 Stunden...

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit? 

Grüße, Philipp


----------



## soulseller (12. Dezember 2005)

geile bilder, bekomm grad wieder richtig lust


----------



## Der Boulder (12. Dezember 2005)

Wenn zwischen dem 21.Dez. und Neujahr bei euch was geht, würd ich gerne mal mitkommen.
Bin zu der Zeit zw. OG und FR. und die Gegend um Freiburg reizt mich ja schon...
Nette Bilder....
Bin nur in der letzten Zeit etwas ausm Training gekommen, aber werde mir mühe geben  

Gruß Michael


----------



## Schuppen (12. Dezember 2005)

OHH mein Gott wieso bin ich nicht mit     ARRRRRGHHHHHHH!!! Das nächste mal 100% ich versprech es dir Kona.Orange!! Habs jetzt lang genug auf die lange  Bank geschoben jetzt ist Schluß, Winterklamotten kommen am Freitag............


			
				Der Boulder schrieb:
			
		

> Bin nur in der letzten Zeit etwas ausm Training gekommen, aber werde mir mühe geben
> 
> Gruß Michael



geht mir leider auch so


----------



## kona.orange (12. Dezember 2005)

Hab ab Mittwoch frei. Incl. Wochenende.
Eigentlich egal wann, wohin, wohoch, worunter, ich werde biken.
Vorschläge fürn gemeinsamen Ritt??? Hier posten!


----------



## Schuppen (13. Dezember 2005)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ab Mittwoch frei. Incl. Wochenende.


So ein Luxusleben   
Wochenende auch frei, meine Tele hast ja, Call me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (16. Dezember 2005)

so ich fahr morgen aufn rosskopf.
wer will mit ?, bin offen für andere tourenvorschläge. am besten freeridelastig also ich möcht eigentlich nicht fahren wie ne sau, beim uphill versteht sich.

wetter soll ja leider nich so super werden. aber egal, hab unter der woche kaum zeit


----------



## waldman (17. Dezember 2005)

super,
denk des wird aufm rosskopf sicher lustig   

seit wann schneits in freiburg so oft


----------



## kona.orange (17. Dezember 2005)

Biste gefahrn?
Wenn kein Nachtdienst gehaben hättet ich mitkommen tät gewesen...
Kommst du oder sonstwer aus diesen Gefilden morgen auch zur Haslach-Glühweintour???


----------



## waldman (17. Dezember 2005)

ja ich war fahren, und es war echt ne geile matscherei.   


was für ne haslachglüweintour ? wo fahrt ihr hin


----------



## kona.orange (17. Dezember 2005)

Schau hier.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=192837&page=5&pp=25

Ich kenn da keinen, hätt aber Lust, das zu ändern.


----------



## waldman (17. Dezember 2005)

ich weiß ja nicht wie schnell die fahren,
aber mein bike wiegt schon so 16,5 kilo und is recht langhubig, aber ich komm damit auch aufn schauinsland,

wo wollen die denn lang fahren, aus dem fred werd ich nich mehr schlau.
ich weiß nur dass sie sich in haslach am hallenbad treffen wollen. da wär ich gleich, ich wohn da gleich ums eck.


----------



## kona.orange (17. Dezember 2005)

Das wird ne FR-Tour, wenn mich nich alles täuscht.
Schau mal hier die Bilderchen an
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=159682
und die hier drin auch
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188196
Den marc kennste doch, oder?


----------



## waldman (17. Dezember 2005)

jop ich kenn marc, von einer tour.

ich würd auch mitfahren, nur ich finds immer schön wenn ich vorher weiß wohin man fährt und wie der weg ist. bergab hab ich absolut kein problem. bergauf müst ihr eben evtl langsam machen, kommt drauf an wie ihr fahrt.

ich hab leider keine ahnung wies aufm besamo mucho oder kandel ausshiet. ich wohn erst seit diesem herbst in freiburg und kenn nur rosskopf, schönberg, schauinsland und rappeneck.

außerdem hab ich kein auto, aber von dem her würd ja hsalch schwimmbad schon mal gut passen.


----------



## kona.orange (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo.
Möcht am Freitagvormittag biken. Kandel oder Schauinsland oder was auch immer vorgeschlagen werden sollte. (Möcht gemütlich unterwegs sein und ne knackige Abfahrt haben.)

Wenns jetzt zu mieses Wetter sein sollte und alles verschlammt, dann eher nicht. Was aber spräche dagegen, einmal, ...und jetzt Achtung!... Was spräche dagegen, dann einmal zu Fuß zu gehen? Ja, genau, das mein ich. Wandern. Meinungen, Kommentare, Zuspruch oder Beileidsbekundungen bitte direkt an mich.
Von etwaigen Morddrohungen, Giftspritzen und Briefbomben bitte ich abzusehen. Ich schaff inner Psychiatrie. Das färbt ab, sprich, ich kann nichts dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (21. Dezember 2005)

Ich glaub jemand sollte dich hauen   


Wandern. Auf die Idee bin ich schon sehr lange nicht  mehr gekommen. Wenn ich da laufen kann, dann kann ich auch radeln.  

Hab Freitagmorgen aber keine Zeit. Hab da tatsächlich noch ne Vorlesung.


----------



## C-Fix (21. Dezember 2005)

Also die Idee is doch eigentlich top   
Dann kann man die Berge auch mal wieder von ner anderen Warte genießen; und vor allem mal über diese radfahrenden Rowdies stänkern *hehe* 
Falls du dann auf der Wandertour nicht ausgelastet sein solltest kannst ja gleich noch ein paar dicke Stämme quer über die Trails legen...


----------



## marc (21. Dezember 2005)

Wandern   Ne,also...ok hab ich auch schon gemacht   aber,ne muß nicht sein. Und erwarte da nicht extra ne Briefbombe, koscht schweine Porto  

Aber am 29.12 findet ein Night-Ride statt. Treffpunkt ist um 18.30 Uhr bei HotBike in Waldkirch. Dann wird geshuttlet. Wer Lust hat möcht sich einfinden.

Gruß Marc

Ps: Keine Wanderstiefel!


----------



## waldman (21. Dezember 2005)

hab freitag kei zeit, muss in uni (bin son fauler student   )
und dann bin ich bis 9.1. nicht mehr in freiburg.
sonst wär ich beim nightride dabei.
aber jetz hats eben schnee und da wechsel ich lieber den untersatz


----------



## marc (24. Dezember 2005)

Ich wünsche Euch Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.

Ich kann am 29.12 beim Night-Ride leider doch nicht dabei sein. 

Man sieht sich 2006 in Alter Frische  

Marc


----------



## waldman (24. Dezember 2005)

danke, wünsch dir und allen andren auch schöne weihnachten und en gutes neues jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nobs (30. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
hab nächste Woche Urlaub, mal sehn wenns mit dem Schnee nicht zu doll wird werd ich mal in Richtung Rosskopf schauen, mit Bike logo.


----------



## blackforest (10. Januar 2006)

Sodelle, damit der Thread nicht stirbt, stell ich einfach mal ein Photo vom gestrigen Nightride auf den Schönberg hier rein.

Von der Kälte abgesehen wars super.


----------



## marc (10. Januar 2006)

Was´n riesen Lichtschwert 

Der Fred stirbt nicht, es ist nur Winterpause 

Marc


----------



## waldman (10. Januar 2006)

"ich bin dein vater luke.."  

son schwert hat nur mein evo 

apropos winterpause. wer hat am wochenende zeit für rosskopf oder sonstige späßchen ?


----------



## marc (11. Januar 2006)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> "ich bin dein vater luke.."


"and who the f**ck is Leia??"

son schwert hat nur mein evo 



			
				waldman schrieb:
			
		

> apropos winterpause. wer hat am wochenende zeit für rosskopf oder sonstige späßchen ?



Isch leeder nisch  Aber rennt ja nix weg.

Gruß Marc


----------



## C-Fix (12. Januar 2006)

Kuckuck!!!
Also da ich und mein bike wieder fit sind möchte ich die lange Radabstinenz gebührend beenden!!!!! Ich wäre dieses Wochenende für Späßchen auf dem Roßkopf zu haben (Da habe ich ja immerhin als ich das letzte mal auf dem Drahtesel saß selbigen zerschossen!!  )  " I have to face my demons " 

Diesmal könnte ich Unterstützung brauchen die mich aufsammelt und tröstet, sollte ich mich dieses Mal wieder rumkugeln....  

Max


----------



## waldman (14. Januar 2006)

sodele, morgen

 sonntag um 11.00 uhr am schwabentor. es wird aufn rosskopf gehn übers hexenwegle.

wer mit will rechtzeitig am schwabentor sein oder nochmal hier rein schreiben


----------



## marc (30. Januar 2006)

Fred mal wieder nach oben hol...

wer ist am kommenden WE unterwegs? Lockere Ausfahrt ohne Bergprüfung.
Vielleicht Roßkopf mit Abstecher zum Bombenkrater?

Gruß Marc


----------



## waldman (30. Januar 2006)

ich bins ganze wochenende da, hab aber warscheinlich nur ein tag zeit, weil ich noch lernen muss/sollte  

ich bin bei beidem dabei, nur bombenkrater ist zur zeit en bissel lahm, zumindest letztes wochenende noch.


----------



## marc (31. Januar 2006)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> ich bins ganze wochenende da, hab aber warscheinlich nur ein tag zeit, weil ich noch lernen muss/sollte
> 
> ich bin bei beidem dabei, nur bombenkrater ist zur zeit en bissel lahm, zumindest letztes wochenende noch.



OK. Ich schreib dann was. Ist halt matschig im B-k? Gibt ja auch noch andere Spielplätze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (31. Januar 2006)

mir ist doch noch was dazwischengekommen.
ich kann doch nicht rad fahren am wochenende.
sorry,


----------



## Tohamas (31. Januar 2006)

Also, ich tät eventuell vielleicht irgendwie quasi mitfahren, du!


----------



## marc (23. März 2006)

mal den Fred wieder nach oben stemm... 

Da demnächst die Bikeparks wieder öffnen könnt man doch als kleine aber feine Gruppe mal einen gepflegten Tag in solch einem verbringen.

Wär da, ausser den üblichen Verdächtigen  noch wer dabei?

Was mich persönlich interessiert und weniger mit Federweg zu tun hat:

Wer fährt noch Rennrad hier, ich meine auf "normalem" Niveau (kein Rennen,etc.) Könnt man doch auch mal fahren da ich zu 99,98% alleine rumeiere aufgrund fehlender Trainigspartner.

Gruß Marc


----------



## blackforest (23. März 2006)

Also Bikepark wäre ich dabei, kommt halt noch drauf an in welchen du gehen willst.


----------



## marc (25. März 2006)

Wildbad oder Todtnau, als die nächsten im Umkreis 

Aber mal was anderes:  Ich komme gerade vom Dirt-Park Freiburg wo ich den Northshore ausgebessert und weitergebaut habe. Nun ist es so daß eine Line (ca. 17m) abgebaut und als Segmente an einem Platz daneben wieder aufgebaut wird. Der augenblickliche Schwierigkeitsgrad scheint zu hoch und ich möchte es "familienfreundlicher" machen  Dazu und vor allem für die Gestaltung bzw. das "Line-Design"  könnt ich noch Hilfe gebrauchen. Am 8. April, Samstag, so ab 11 Uhr wollt ich beginnen. Wer hat Lust mitzubauen?

Ich denke da primär an @blackforest, @waldmann, @berggams ...

Eine zweite Bormaschine, Bits hab ich, wäre noch von Vorteil.

Gruß Marc


----------



## blackforest (26. März 2006)

Also nur vom Anschauen fand ich nicht unbedingt den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu hoch. Schlecht fand ich primär, dass sich unter den NS Teer befindet. Wenn man da runterfällt tuts gleich doppelt so weh.

Aber ich meld mich direkt mal unverbindlich an. Zeit hab ich, Akkuschrauber aber keinen.


----------



## waldman (27. März 2006)

bin warscheinlich auch dabei. bis da kann ich sogar noch einen akkuschrauber organisieren.


----------



## marc (27. März 2006)

...super. Wenn er nen straken Akku hat   ansonsten ne Bohrmaschine, glaub mir ich weiß wovon ich rede   Aber super daß Ihr kommt.  Bikes nicht vergessen wegen der Testfahrt(en) 

Marc


----------



## Tohamas (1. April 2006)

Mal was ganz anderes:
Morgen, So. 10:00 Wiehrebahnhof?
Wem das was sagt, kommen!
Würde gerne ne kleine Rosskopfrunde o.ä. drehen...

@marc: Wann macht Todtnau denn auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (1. April 2006)

Der Felix wird wohl um die Osterzeit aufmachen, genau weiß ich es aber nicht.
Wildbad hatte heute "feuchtes" Opening 
Aber Parks werden dieses Jahr systematisch "durch"- gerockt 

Morgen 10 Uhr werd ich nicht packen. Im Alter braucht man etwas mehr Schlaf 

Gruß Marc

Kommst nächsten SA auch?


----------



## waldman (7. April 2006)

wann sollen wir uns dann morgen am dirtpark treffen ?


----------



## marc (7. April 2006)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> wann sollen wir uns dann morgen am dirtpark treffen ?



Ich werd spätestens um 11 Uhr dort sein, eher früher. Bis morgen dann.

Gruß marc


----------



## waldman (18. April 2006)

öiii,

marc, wie schauts aus dieses wochenende, sollen wir den northshore fertig baun ? 
außerdem wäre ich an dem drop schräg von der brücke interessiert  und das evo wird so langsam auch schon nervös


----------



## marc (18. April 2006)

Kann sein daß es am Samstag bissl eng wird. Ich geb noch Bescheid. Auf jeden Fall bauen wir das Dinges fertisch,logo. Und der Drop....machma auch.
Hoffe daß unsere Jungs den Boden mit dem Bagger an der entsprechenden Stelle abgeladen haben...

Also ich meld mich.


----------



## kona.orange (25. April 2006)

So, bin auch mal wieder hier. Grüss dich marc.

*Wer hat Lust auf eine "Spring-Opening-Kandeltour"? *(o.ä.)
Freitag würde (mir persönlich) am Besten passen. Am WE nur nachmittags. (Hab Nachtdienst.)
Für Neue hier im Forum: Zum Einstimmen verweise ich auf die ersten Seiten dieses threads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Fix (26. April 2006)

Servus,
Ich hätte definitiv Lust auf ne "kleine" Kandeltour. Bin aber aus Materialgründen mehr der Singletrail-Bergauffahrrer.   Hatte mir eh überlegt das Wochenende über Roßkopf-Kandelhöhenweg da raufzufahren. (Achja: Ich Spaßkeks habe mich für den Kirchzartenmarathon angemeldet und muss dafür noch fit werden; das heißt aber nicht das ich da raufhetzen will, lieber ein bischen gemütlicher ;-) ) 
Wenn du/ihr lieber eine abfahrtslastige Tour machen wollt, wärs wohl günstiger ich fahr wann anders mit.


----------



## marc (26. April 2006)

@Kona.Orange   Freitag wäre evtl. am Nachmittag möglich. Würd mich bei Dir melden. hab ja deine Handynummer.

@C-Fix    Dann musst aber deine Signatur ändern   Kandel ist immer abfahrtslastig---macht ja sonst kein Spaß


----------



## C-Fix (26. April 2006)

Naja, ich fahre eigentlich schon lieber bergab, aber mit meinem Touren-Hardtail komme ich mir nur so doof vor wenn ich mit euch unterwegs bin   Und das Verlangen nach nem richtigen Rad steigt wieder....
Habe am Freitag leider keine Zeit, werde wohl am Samstag ne Runde mit ordentlich Höhenmeter drin drehen, will ja fit werden. Wer also mehr bergauf will kann sich mir anschließen


----------



## marc (26. April 2006)

C-Fix schrieb:
			
		

> Wer also mehr bergauf will kann sich mir anschließen


Alles klar. Fahr doch mit den Jungs aus Wolfach die ne Tour von dort zum Kandel anbieten...mehr Höhenmeter gibts an dem Tag nirgends 

Gruß Marc


----------



## waldman (26. April 2006)

jo servus marc,
dann gehts deinen rippen wieder besser ?
schön zu hören.
gruß
ansgar


----------



## marc (30. April 2006)

Fleissige Helfer im Dirtpark Freiburg: Nachdem die (etwas gestutzte) Halfpipe fast fertig ist hat sich am NorthShore auch einiges getan. Die Mittlere Line ist weg und dafür sind die Skinnys etwas "familienfreundlicher" gestaltet worden 
waldmann und blackforest bauten einen kleinen Gap-Drop der´s jedoch in sich hat. Er wurde kurzfristig "Fleischwickel" getauf 





Einfach am 3./4. Juni zum Bikejam vorbeischauen


----------



## waldman (1. Mai 2006)

da hast echt en gutes foto gemacht, wenn man bedenkt dass es da ja schon gedämmert hat


----------



## marc (3. Mai 2006)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> da hast echt en gutes foto gemacht, wenn man bedenkt dass es da ja schon gedämmert hat



Jo, danke. Bissl unscharf, aber du hast ja beim springen so gewackelt 

Nächsten SA prbiern wir das nochmal,gell


----------



## blackforest (3. Mai 2006)

Gehts deiner Rippe+Rücken denn schon wieder so gut??? 

Ich nehm dann mal meinen Photo mit. Will ja sehen wie du über den Zaun springst.


----------



## waldman (3. Mai 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Nächsten SA prbiern wir das nochmal,gell



jo aber sicher, und diesmal sitzt die kurve nach dem sprung, jetz wo das sägemehl von den brettern ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (4. Mai 2006)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Gehts deiner Rippe+Rücken denn schon wieder so gut???
> 
> Ich nehm dann mal meinen Photo mit. Will ja sehen wie du über den Zaun springst.



Tut immer noch weh der sch... , das mit dem Zaun....wundern würds mich nicht


----------



## blackforest (6. Mai 2006)

Also gut dan will ich mal. War eigentlich ein lustiger Tag, leider hats dann doch einen blöden Unfall gegeben. 

Aber erst mal der Reihe nach. 

Marc beim schaffen am Northshore. Sieht anstrengend aus, war es auch :






Nachdem dann eigentlich alles gestanden ist hat Marc mal direkt die neue Line eingeweit und ist das ganze dann natürlich auch direkt ohne Absetzen durchgefahren:





Leider hat sich Marc dann doch noch en bisle überschätzt. Beim Frontflipversuch von der Skinny-Line hat er mal intensiv am Gras gerochen und fällt jetzt leider erstmal ein paar Wochen aus. 





War bis zu dem Unfall ein lustiger Tag. Dann wünsch ich dir nochmal gute Besserung von hier aus.

Fast vergessen. Auf dem Nachhauseweg haben wir beschlossen noch ne Pizza zu essen. Leider sind wir beide wohl doch zu schwer, und die Bank vor der Pizzeria ist unter unserem Gewicht direkt zusammengebrochen.


----------



## marc (6. Mai 2006)

Erstmal merci für den netten Bericht und dann nochmals DANKE für den "Fahrdienst". Hast ja auf dem Weg ein nettes Krankenhaus kennen gelernt falls dein Frontflip mal in die Hose geht  


Bank bei der Pizzeria kaputt  Habt ihr die Bikes draufgestellt 
Habts Euch hoffentlich gut schmecken lassen. Ich war noch im B-K, das "Whopper-Gap-Fakie-Frontflip" Menü 

Viel Spaß morgen...

PS: Die Landung auf Bild 4 is mal gar net ´gschmeidig  Das werd ich 6 Wochen mental üben  


Marc  F.F.F
(Front-Flip-Fakie)


----------



## waldman (6. Mai 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Bank bei der Pizzeria kaputt  Habt ihr die Bikes draufgestellt



die "war" eigentlich ganz stabil, aber irgendwie hat sie unsren belastungstest nicht mitgemacht  war halt für kleine italiener gebaut (gell marc)  
wir haben dann ganz gschwind den sitzplatz gewechselt und niemand hat was gemerkt  
aber die pizza war echt gut


----------



## Krischaan (9. Mai 2006)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> und fällt jetzt leider erstmal ein paar Wochen aus.



Sch....
da wünsch ich doch mal eine schnelle Genesung! 
Aber du hast ja gesehen, notfalls kommt man auch ohne Hände durch den Wald    
(Bergab halt leider etwas langsamer)


Gruß
Krischan


----------



## marc (7. Juni 2006)

so, mal den schon leicht angestaubten, alten Fred wieder rausgekramt.
Wird ja langsam schön Wetter und meine Hand lässt hoffentlich am langen WE das bald kommt das fahren zu. Da wollt ich nach Wildbad. Noch jemand den Gedanken gefasst?
Ich denk daß auch die NL´s sich mal wieder präsentieren können die am diesjährigen BikeJam wieder mit ihrem extraordinären Auftritt geglänzt haben 
Biker´s welcome


----------



## kona.orange (7. Juni 2006)

Wann am WE möchtest du nach Wildbad? Hast noch einen Platz frei im Auto?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Juni 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Biker´s welcome



Wie schauts denn an Fronleichnam aus? 
Wäre doch n schöner Tag für ne "abfahrtlastige Tour" im Schwarzwald (Schauinsland o.ä.).

MfG


----------



## marc (9. Juni 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schauts denn an Fronleichnam aus?
> Wäre doch n schöner Tag für ne "abfahrtlastige Tour" im Schwarzwald (Schauinsland o.ä.).
> 
> MfG



Gute Idee. Was mich betrifft...entscheidet sich am Dienstag beim Röntgen.Hab ich grünes Licht: bin ich dabei   aber gemässigt, da mein Körper seit Anfang Mai dem Sport entsagen musste 

the woodlicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (9. Juni 2006)

Ich mach mit. Wo is mir egal. Schauinsland wär aber schon nett.
Oder wie wärs mitm Kandel? Dann kommt der marc bestimmt mit.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (10. Juni 2006)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mach mit. Wo is mir egal. Schauinsland wär aber schon nett.
> Oder wie wärs mitm Kandel? Dann kommt der marc bestimmt mit.



Kandel? Sehr gern!

Die Abfahrten dort sollen ja sehr schöööön sein. Bin dabei.

MfG


----------



## marc (13. Juni 2006)

so, komme grade vom Röntgen. Schaut zwar gut aus, jedoch darf ich erst langsam steigend belasten. D.h. MTB Touren wo´s rüttelt und schüttelt sind noch nicht drin, bisschen rollen auf der Bahn ohne springen geht und Rennrad für die Kondition (was zwingend nötig ist ) darf ich machen.
In 4 Wochen darf ich dann wieder Normal/Voll belasten 

Gruß Marc

PS: @kona.orange,  ich mach solange wieder die Style-Jury


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Juni 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> so, komme grade vom Röntgen. Schaut zwar gut aus, jedoch darf ich erst langsam steigend belasten. D.h. MTB Touren wo´s rüttelt und schüttelt sind noch nicht drin, bisschen rollen auf der Bahn ohne springen geht und Rennrad für die Kondition (was zwingend nötig ist ) darf ich machen.
> In 4 Wochen darf ich dann wieder Normal/Voll belasten
> 
> Gruß Marc
> ...




Na dann gute Besserung marc! 

Nochmal wegen Donnerstag: Wer hat noch Böcke mitzukommen? Wo und Wann Treffpunkt?

MfG


----------



## kona.orange (14. Juni 2006)

Also der marc kann nich, was ich sehr schade find. Er kennt wohl die besten Trails am Kandel. Es soll ihm eine Fee erscheinen und alles wieder ganz schnell heile machen! Solange halt nur Style-Jury im Park. 

Kandel am Do.
Treffpunkt: Freiburg oder Waldkirch? Was meinst du Herr BikeLebowski?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. Juni 2006)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> Also der marc kann nich, was ich sehr schade find. Er kennt wohl die besten Trails am Kandel. Es soll ihm eine Fee erscheinen und alles wieder ganz schnell heile machen! Solange halt nur Style-Jury im Park.
> 
> Kandel am Do.
> Treffpunkt: Freiburg oder Waldkirch? Was meinst du Herr BikeLebowski?




Mir wäre Freiburg lieber.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (14. Juni 2006)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> Also der marc kann nich, was ich sehr schade find. Er kennt wohl die besten Trails am Kandel. Es soll ihm eine Fee erscheinen und alles wieder ganz schnell heile machen! Solange halt nur Style-Jury im Park.
> 
> Kandel am Do.
> Treffpunkt: Freiburg oder Waldkirch? Was meinst du Herr BikeLebowski?



Nett gemeint, danke. Aber ich hab schon einige Feen verschlissen 
Die Trails werden von Generation zu Generation in Vollmondnächten weitergegeben. Uraltes Freerider Ritual. 
Aber in spätestens 4 Wochen werd ich wieder wie gewohnt fahren können.

gruß Haschmamanentrail  (indianischer Name  )

PS: Euch viel Spaß


----------



## kona.orange (14. Juni 2006)

Also Freiburg. Treffpunkt am Schloßberg? Kanonenplatz? So nachm Mittagessen? Werd morgen früh nochmal hier ins Forum schaun. Bis auf weiteres.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. Juni 2006)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> Also Freiburg. Treffpunkt am Schloßberg? Kanonenplatz? So nachm Mittagessen? Werd morgen früh nochmal hier ins Forum schaun. Bis auf weiteres.



Alles klar. Bin gegen 13.00 Uhr aufm Kanonenplatz. Oder später? Bis morgen dann

MfG


----------



## kona.orange (15. Juni 2006)

+Treffpunkt bestätigt: Kanonenplatz+
+Zeitpunkt bestätigt: 1300+
+Erkennungsmerkmal: schwarzes Coiler+
+Befehl ausführen und weitere Anweisungen abwarten+
+viel Erfolg+

Lt. Cmnd. Maunt N. Bike


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. Juni 2006)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> +Treffpunkt bestätigt: Kanonenplatz+
> +Zeitpunkt bestätigt: 1300+
> +Erkennungsmerkmal: schwarzes Coiler+
> +Befehl ausführen und weitere Anweisungen abwarten+
> ...




alles klar. bin der, mit dem grünen RM-Hardtail

mfg


----------



## kona.orange (15. Juni 2006)

~~f~l~o~w~~


----------



## Tohamas (17. Juni 2006)

Tag zusammen!
Gibt's eigentlich noch ein stollenbereiftes Leben in und um Freiburg?

@marc: Soll ich aus Mitleid und zum Ausleben meines ausgeprägten Mutter-Theresa-Syndroms mal mit dir rennradeln?


----------



## marc (18. Juni 2006)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Tag zusammen!
> Gibt's eigentlich noch ein stollenbereiftes Leben in und um Freiburg?
> 
> @marc: Soll ich aus Mitleid und zum Ausleben meines ausgeprägten Mutter-Theresa-Syndroms mal mit dir rennradeln?



Hi Thomas, ja das Leben der dicken Pneus gibt es noch. Allerdings irgendwie stark geschrumpft. Wir hatten gestern richtig Spaß im Dirtpark-Freiburg.
Sogar und vielleicht erst recht mit unseren Fullies. Wie unser blackforest seine Wildsau (~20kg/250mmFW) im Pump-Race (Treten verboten!) über den Parcours jagt ist schon sensationell 
Deshalb kann ich nur mal den Rat geben (an alle Freerider die mitlesen) einfach mal vorbeischauen, denn zum Fahrtechnik üben ist das optimal 

Ne RR Runde, warum nicht. Laß uns mal telefonieren...

Gruß marc

@kona.orange;blackforest und waldmann: war richtig lustig gestern


----------



## waldman (18. Juni 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> @kona.orange;blackforest und waldmann: war richtig lustig gestern



jo schon,
nur jedes mal wenn ich einen ganzen samstag lang im park war kann ich mich am sonntag fast nicht mehr bewegen vor muskelkater, an den schultern angefangen bis zu den beinen. und sonnenbrand hab ich auch aufm rücken.
pumprace ist äußerst witzig. des muss jeder mal probiert haben, man lernt vor allem aktiv zu fahren


----------



## kona.orange (21. Juni 2006)

Am Samstag um 10:00 Treffpunkt aufm Kanonenplatz mit theBikelebowski und mir. Kleine Roßkopftour von ca. 2h. Danach Dirtpark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (24. Juni 2006)

Wasn los im Forum? Hier geht ja mal gar nix! Seid ihr Biker oder Fußballer oder was?


----------



## blackforest (25. Juni 2006)

Ansgar war auf em Dualrennen, ich war auch nicht in Freiburg. Reicht das als Ausrede? 

Fussball hab ich aber auch geschaut. Und Marc hat ja eh noch ne gute Ausrede.


----------



## marc (26. Juni 2006)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Ansgar war auf em Dualrennen, ich war auch nicht in Freiburg. Reicht das als Ausrede?
> 
> Fussball hab ich aber auch geschaut. Und Marc hat ja eh noch ne gute Ausrede.



He,he...laß mich aus dem Spiel . Ich hab am Samstag bei der Höllentemperatur an der Anakonda weitergebaut   und noch gegrillt , danach unserer Elf die Daumen gedrückt  
Angenehme Woche wünsche ich...


----------



## waldman (26. Juni 2006)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> Wasn los im Forum? Hier geht ja mal gar nix! Seid ihr Biker oder Fußballer oder was?



und ab heute bin ich student der auf klausuren lernt, aber nächstes wochenende lässt sich da was machen denk ich


----------



## marc (29. Juni 2006)

Mal was anderes....

Hat wer Bock am WE (vorzugsweise Samstag) mit´m Rennrad zu fahren?
Möchte gerne die 200 km Marke knacken und da kann Winschatten von Vorteil sein.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Tohamas (30. Juni 2006)

RR wär ja ne Option, aber 200 km?
Hast du'n Schuss? ;-)

Gibt es sonst vielleicht Interessierte an kleiner Rosskopf oder Blauen- Runde morgen?
Evtl. mit anschliessendem albernen Rumgehopse auf der BMX- Bahn?

Hab mich schon lange nicht mehr zum Horst gemacht!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. Juli 2006)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es sonst vielleicht Interessierte an kleiner Rosskopf oder Blauen- Runde morgen?
> Evtl. mit anschliessendem albernen Rumgehopse auf der BMX- Bahn?
> 
> Hab mich schon lange nicht mehr zum Horst gemacht!



Morgen is leider schlecht. Aber Sonntag kleine Kybfelsen-Tour. Nimm jeden mit in meinem Windschatten...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. Juli 2006)

Start so nach dem Mittag. 

MfG


----------



## marc (1. Juli 2006)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> RR wär ja ne Option, aber 200 km?
> Hast du'n Schuss? ;-)
> 
> Gibt es sonst vielleicht Interessierte an kleiner Rosskopf oder Blauen- Runde morgen?
> ...



Ich darf momentan noch nicht rumhopsen mit dem MTB  und muß deshalb auf dem RR meine kleine Tour de Franz machen  

Da ich eh in Richtung Müllheim fahre kannst dich ja auf ein paar Kilometer einklinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (1. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Ich darf momentan noch nicht rumhopsen mit dem MTB  und muß deshalb auf dem RR meine kleine Tour de Franz machen



aber nicht dass du auch noch suspendiert wirst 

auf schönen rennradstrecken gibts doch sicher auch schon dopingkontrollen oder ? würd man vielleicht besser mal einführen


----------



## Tohamas (1. Juli 2006)

Ok, dann mach ich mal den Doping- Kontrollen- Abwehr- Windschattenhersteller für Marc.

Dann wird halt nichts mit der Belustigung, aber das Projekt werde ich weiter verfolgen!

Für morgen erkläre ich mich schon mal prophylaktisch für tot...


----------



## marc (2. Juli 2006)

aus den geplanten 200km wurden nur 115km  .

Die Expertengrppe meines Sponsors Meica (macht das Würstchen)  sind dem Grund auf die Spur gekommen: Bisher zuwenig km in den Beinen, dazu der Gegenwind und eine "Glatze" auf dem Hinterreifen (wegen einer Strassenbahn-Notbremsung) 
Aber das Dönertier und der Shuttleservice von Thohamas (Danke noch für den Windschatten auf unserer gemeinsamen 60er Schleife) waren perfekt 
Ich bleib dran...

Gruß Marc


----------



## waldman (2. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> aus den geplanten 200km wurden nur 115km  .




da gehst mir aber heut nochmal auf die rolle, weil so was kann ja nicht sein  
oder wenns ein bissel schneller gehn soll, ich kenn da nen guten arzt in spanien, der macht dich noch flotter


----------



## Tohamas (2. Juli 2006)

Hey, nicht so bescheiden:
Zusammen haben wir die 200km locker geknackt! (Wenn wir ddie Kangoo-km mitzählen)
Ausserdem wurde die 200er Grenze bei den Gesamt- km meines Rennrades überschritten!
Na also!

War eine sehr angenehme Ausfahrt, und trotz nur 1 1/2 Std. Schlaf am Mittag hab ich in Zürich doch locker bis 9:30 ausgehalten!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. Juli 2006)

Ok

für alle, die am WE zu lange gefeiert haben (gab ja genügend Gründe, hehe) und sich nur schwerlich aus dem Bett bewegen konnten, hier zwei Impressionen vom Kybfelsen. Sonntag 10.30 Uhr











MfG

@marc: Biste nächsten Samstag wieder im Dirtpark anzutreffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (3. Juli 2006)

Vom Kybfelsen sieht man recht wenig, da steht ein Fahrrad im Weg 

Ne bin nächstes WE in Winterberg  Samstag drauf dann bestimmt wieder.


----------



## blackforest (3. Juli 2006)

Und was willst du in Winterberg?? Ist doch gar keine Rodelrennen um die Jahreszeit, oder? 

Hab da übrigens das perfekte T-Shirt für dich gefunden:

http://www.pinkbike.com/shop/?op=viewproductdetail&productid=239


Und noch so als Antwort auf den BigLebowski: Kybfelsen ist doch keine Tour für das Wochenende. 

Wir haben uns mal auf den Weg zum Schauinsland gemacht. Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass die Strecke bis zur Talstation mit dem Dher so anstrengend ist. Wobei Wiegetritt mit 24cm Federweg halt immer ne blöde Idee ist.

Abfahrt war übrigens superklasse. Die Wildsau macht bergab wirklich tierisch viel Spaß, vorallem in Kombination mit der Shiver DC vorne drin.


----------



## kona.orange (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo Miteinander.
Alpen schön gewesen sind. Hab mich auf die Fresse gelegt und n paar Bilderchen gamacht.
Is am WE ein Ausritt geplant?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. Juli 2006)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> ...Und noch so als Antwort auf den BigLebowski: Kybfelsen ist doch keine Tour für das Wochenende.
> 
> Wir haben uns mal auf den Weg zum Schauinsland gemacht. Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass die Strecke bis zur Talstation mit dem Dher so anstrengend ist. Wobei Wiegetritt mit 24cm Federweg halt immer ne blöde Idee ist.
> 
> Abfahrt war übrigens superklasse. Die Wildsau macht bergab wirklich tierisch viel Spaß, vorallem in Kombination mit der Shiver DC vorne drin.



Tour? Wochenende?  
War eigentlich ein Ausritt für den Vormittag. Spaßig wars aber (Ok, bergauf weniger). Auch ohne Doppelbrücke vorn bzw. 24cm Federweg hinten
Hättest mal was gesagt, denn für Trails vom Schauinsland hätt ich mich auch begeistern können.

Beim Anblick Deiner Wildsau kann ich mir den Spaß, den Du hattest, bildlich vorstellen. Feines Teil. 

@kona.orange: WE wird bei mir wohl leider nix. Frag lieber nicht. 
Hast Dein Coiler in den Alpen ganz gelassen?


----------



## marc (4. Juli 2006)

@metzger: Die haben glatt meinen Frontflip auf Shirt gedruckt ohne mich zu fragen   Mit dem fetten Schwein merkst ja eh nix auf unseren Singletrails, da geht auch Kybfelsen Fallinie 
In Winterberg gibts die "Fraktur-Open". Da muß ich hin... 

Gruß marc


----------



## blackforest (4. Juli 2006)

Fraktur-Open klingt gut 

Geh ich dieses Jahr aber ganz sicher nicht hin.

Ich bin mit dem fetten Schwein das Studentenwegle runter. Und es hat wirklich tierisch viel Spaß gemacht. Das Problem ist nur, dass man eigentlich nicht bremsen müsste, weil das Fahrwerk soviel Reserven hat. Man kommt also eigentlich zu leicht in einen Geschwindigkeitsbereich in dem ein Sturz sehr schlimme Folgen hätte. 

Wenn du wieder ganz bist kommst du mal mit. Dann häng ich dich auch noch ab.


----------



## Trailrider79 (4. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> In Winterberg gibts die "Fraktur-Open". Da muß ich hin...
> 
> Gruß marc



wär das net so weit weg, dann würd ich es mir grad überlegen;-) 
gehst du nur einen tag, oder das ganze wochenende oder gar noch länger?

gruß jörg


----------



## marc (5. Juli 2006)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn du wieder ganz bist kommst du mal mit. Dann häng ich dich auch noch ab.



In der Tierwelt sind die Hyänen bekannt daß sie sich ALTERSschwache Opfer aussuchen... 



			
				Trailrider79 schrieb:
			
		

> wär das net so weit weg, dann würd ich es mir grad überlegen;-)
> gehst du nur einen tag, oder das ganze wochenende oder gar noch länger?
> 
> gruß jörg



Von Freitag bis Montag. D.h. kompletter Samstag und Sonntag zum fahren 

Marc


----------



## waldman (5. Juli 2006)

ich sags euch. es ist zum heulen  
da schick ich meine 66 an cosmic sports zum castingwechsel, welcher ja auf garantie geschehn sollte.
jetzt kommt die gabel mit dem selben casting, mit neuem öl und neuen dichtungen   und sie wollen 60 euro von mir  
also werd ich dieses wochenende wieder nur aufm hardtail unterwegs sein im dirtpark   weil die gabel morgen nochmal zu cosmic sports reisen darf zum jetz hoffentlichen castingtausch. mal schaun wie sich das noch weiter entwickelt  
vielleicht hab ich sie dann nächstes wochenende


----------



## Chaparral Rider (5. Juli 2006)

was versteht man unter einem castingwechsel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (6. Juli 2006)

Chaparral Rider schrieb:
			
		

> was versteht man unter einem castingwechsel?



des unterteil der gabel, wo auch die steckachsaufnahme ist, ist leicht verzogen und sollte und wird auch noch auf garantie gewechselt.
also einfach: altes weg, neues dran.


----------



## Chaparral Rider (6. Juli 2006)

ah kenn ich,muste man bei meiner z1 auch machen,da die scheibenbrems aufnahme völliger müll war.da gingen von einer seite keine schrauben dran da der platzt für nen schraubenkopf nicht frei gefrest war.

ging eigentlich bei hibike und cosmic sports schnell,aber lag dafür 2 wochen bei der post rum.danke an dieser stelle


----------



## kona.orange (6. Juli 2006)

Am Samstag Ausfahrt aufn Schauinsland evtl. übern Kybfelsen. Gegen 11:00 entweder von Kappel oder vom Wiehrebahnhof aus. Jemand Lust?


----------



## Chaparral Rider (7. Juli 2006)

ist es eine tour mehr richtung cc oder hat man da auch schöne single trail abfahrten? nur aus interesse.

kann leide nicht mit,da hr bremse immer noch futsch.


----------



## kona.orange (7. Juli 2006)

Da hat man nicht AUCH schöne Singletrailabfahrten, da hat man ÜBERHAUPT VIEL Singletrail! Wie lang muß denn deine HR-Leitung sein? Kann dir vielleicht eine ausleihen.


----------



## Chaparral Rider (7. Juli 2006)

danke aber die leitung ist in ordnung,der griff sifft irgendwo.


----------



## kona.orange (7. Juli 2006)

Ich meinte, ich könnte dir eine Bremse leihen...


----------



## blackforest (7. Juli 2006)

Sorry, hab am Samstag keine Zeit.

Sonntag wollen wir wieder mit der Gondel und meinem Dher auf den Schauinsland. Wir wollen da aber bergab kein Rennen veranstalten. Einfach gemütlich runterrasen  . Also wenn wer Lust hat, wird sicher wieder lustig.

(A propos: Ich muss einen >20 Kilo Dher an die Talstation wuchten. Das bedeutet, dass ich dort sehr sehr langsam bin. Zeit und Geduld müsstet ihr also mitbringen!!)


----------



## kona.orange (7. Juli 2006)

Auf Besame Mucho haste keine Lust? Außerdem dacht ich du wärst mit marc in Winterberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (7. Juli 2006)

Keine Zeit und keine Lust sind zwei paar Stiefel. 

In unserer WG gibt es momentan nur ein uphilltaugliches Rad. Also scheiden am Sonntag alle Touren aus, bei denen man lang berghoch muss. Da bleibt eigentlich nur der Schauinsland übrig.

Winterberg ist mir ehrlich gesagt zuviel Fahrerei.


----------



## kona.orange (7. Juli 2006)

Und morgen Dirtpark?


----------



## blackforest (7. Juli 2006)

Ansgar will glaub hin.

Ich schau kurz am Abend mal vorbei. Wie schon gesagt, Samstag muss ich noch was schaffen. Außerdem hab mir irgendwie gestern im Dirtpark die Wirbelsäule gestaucht. Weiß also noch nicht ob ich fahren kann. Grillen geht aber immer.


----------



## kona.orange (7. Juli 2006)

Na, ich denk dann sieht man sich. Wenn du nich grad n halben Meter kürzer sein solltest.


----------



## waldman (7. Juli 2006)

jopa, ich bin morgen auf jeden fall wieder im dirtpark.
ich hoff da ist bis schön spät offen (deutschlandspiel ist da ja parallel), will da wieder grillen.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Juli 2006)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> jopa, ich bin morgen auf jeden fall wieder im dirtpark.
> ich hoff da ist bis schön spät offen (deutschlandspiel ist da ja parallel), will da wieder grillen.



fein, dass ihr länger dort seid. wollte vor dem deutschland-spiel  nochmal reinschauen. 

@kona.orange: bike is fertig. funzt alles! jetzt doch mit RACE FACE. frag lieber nicht. wegen sonntag schnacken wir dann dann morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (11. Juli 2006)

Hi Dudes, back from W-Berg.
Also ich muß sagen daß ich/wir das überhaupt nicht weiter empfehlen können. 
Die Anlage ist einfach ZU perfekt und die Leute sind ZU freundlich, überhaut ist das ganze einfach ZU überwältigend für uns kleine Schwarzwälder 
Also bleibt zuhause dann ist mehr Platz für mich 

Im Ernst. Der Hammer   

Best Bikepark was ich bisher kennen gelernt habe  

NORMALE Preise (im Gegensatz zum teuren Schwarzwald sogar BILLIG),
freundliche und entspannte Leute (Lob an das Bikepark-Personal),
Perfekte Strecken (für jeden Geschmack und Schwierigkeitsgrad etwas dabei) und,und,und...

Die Fahrt (ca.400km) lohnt sich (übers WE) auf jeden Fall. Werden im August sicher nochmal hingehen 

Bilder gibts in meinem Fotoalbum....

marc


----------



## Trailrider79 (11. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fahrt (ca.400km) lohnt sich (übers WE) auf jeden Fall. Werden im August sicher nochmal hingehen
> 
> marc



da muss ich mir das dann mal überlegen, diesmal wars einfach zu kurzfristig. wenn du weisst an welchem wochenende du gehen willst, dann kannst ja einfach bescheid sagen

gruß jörg


----------



## waldman (11. Juli 2006)

ja marc,
dann wirds zeit für einen abgewöhnungstag in todtnau   sozusagen als entzug  
lass mal lieber irgendwann im september auch noch nach wberg fahren. da hab ich auch wieder zeit   da wär ich dann auch dabei.

wenn ich die bilder so seh könnt ich grad heulen weil ich mich frag wieso so was bei uns im schwarzwald nicht möglich ist. ist doch ne schande


----------



## marc (12. Juli 2006)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich die bilder so seh könnt ich grad heulen weil ich mich frag wieso so was bei uns im schwarzwald nicht möglich ist. ist doch ne schande



Was denkst Du haben Boris und ich auf dem Heimweg disskutiert 
Ich erzähl Dir, wenn wir uns sehen, warum das in Winterberg funktioniert und bei uns nicht  Dabei wär´s eigentlich so einfach...

bis denn

marc


----------



## waldman (12. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Was denkst Du haben Boris und ich auf dem Heimweg disskutiert
> Ich erzähl Dir, wenn wir uns sehen, warum das in Winterberg funktioniert und bei uns nicht  Dabei wär´s eigentlich so einfach...
> 
> bis denn
> ...


    

man darf ja mal träumen:
todtnau geht den bach runter und wir bekommen nen richtig geilen park aufm feldberg. der bürgermeister ist jung und würd evtl nich mal was dagegen haben.
wegen naturschutz solln se sich nich so anstellen. feldberg ist eh schon total verrotzt und verbaut   
wer so was wie die gipfelparty veranstaltet der hat kein interesse an naturschutz, es sei denn es lockt gäste. 

jetzt aber nicht denken dass ich dafür bin dass todtnau bald nicht mehr da sein wird. ich denk nur es wird kommen, leider


----------



## blackforest (12. Juli 2006)

Quatsch Feldberg.

Die ultimative Idee:

Ein Sessellift aus Günterstal auf den Schauinsland. Dann so ca. 6-10 Strecken in den Wald bauen und fertig ist der beste Bike-Park in Europa. (Whistler schau ich mir mal den Sommer an. Ideen holen usw.  )

Ich träum jeden Tag von so nem Bikepark. Aber solange ich lebe wird das wohl nicht mehr kommen. Es sei denn Marc gewinnt im Lotto und kauft der Gemeinde den ganzen Berg ab. 


Apropos Marc: Bist du am Samstag auf der BMX-Bahn??


----------



## marc (13. Juli 2006)

Ich möchte ganz Freiburg mit Northshores uberziehen, auf daß ein jeder dem Bretterwahn erliegt. Brenne, Rom, brenne    

Samstag evtl. am Nachmittag....schau mer mal


----------



## marc (21. Juli 2006)

Morgen auffer Bahn...Pump-Race. Wer ist dabei?  (Muß langsam anfangen, so kann´s ja nicht weitergehen )

Marc


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen auffer Bahn...Pump-Race. Wer ist dabei?  (Muß langsam anfangen, so kann´s ja nicht weitergehen )
> 
> Marc



Würde mir auch gut tun...
Aber ich schätze DREI Wochen wandern in Skandinavien (leider ohne Bike ) erfüllen den gleichen Zweck.  
Wenn ich zurück bin, will ich Resultate sehen.

Ne schöne Zeit bis dahin. Möglichst unfallfrei.

MfG


----------



## blackforest (21. Juli 2006)

Da simma dabei ....


Samstag geht in Ordnung. Werd aber wohl erst gegen späten Nachmittag erscheinen. Vorher kann mal wohl eh kaum sinnvoll fahren und außerdem muss ich lernen. :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaparral Rider (21. Juli 2006)

das wetter ist einfach zu assozial zum fahren.da stirbt ja man nach ein paar metern


----------



## Tohamas (21. Juli 2006)

Also, wenn ich dasein tuen täte, tät ich mitfahren tun.
Aber da dem nicht so ist, bin ich nicht dabei sein tun.

Nämlich.

Allerdings wollte ich vor solch einer Aktion sowieso noch den Volkshochschulkurs "Angstfrei Pumpracen im Klimakterium" besuchen, damit ich überhaup weiss, was das alles da soll...

Wünsche ein angenehmes Auf und Nieder!


----------



## marc (21. Juli 2006)

@thohamas, da wird nicht gekniffen werden tun. Pumprace ist gut, das gibt dem Papa Saft in die Brosche   Soll heißen da wird die Technik verfeinert, ganz ohne Blubb 

@ChappiRider , da sterb ich lieber als nicht zu fahren. Hab noch Winterberg im Kopf und mich soweit von meiner neuesten Verletzung erholt....  

@waldi,  kann ich denn auf einen Table-Top-Drop freuen?? 

bis morsche...


marc


----------



## waldman (22. Juli 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> @waldi,  kann ich denn auf einen Table-Top-Drop freuen??



nein denk nicht. bin die letzten 6 wochen nur noch dual und dirt gefahren. und wenn ich mit meinem dual den drop spring mach ich doch immer alles kaputt, deshalb hab ichs die letzten paar wochen gelassen.
aber die table line klappt schon ganz gut  
ich werde denk ich heute wieder mitm hardtail kommen. ist auf der bahn angenehmer wie mitm fully   (habs seit heute wieder alles am fully, die gabel mit dem neuen casting is a traum  )


----------



## waldman (26. Juli 2006)

wer kommt am samstag abend in de dirtpark zum grillen.
werd mir mal wieder mitm fully die ehre geben  

los jetz freiburger freerider, lasst uns den northshore rocken  
oder sowas in die richtung  

aber erst gegen späten nachmittag.
muss am wochenende noch einiges für klausuren lernen  


wenn man den fred hier anschaut könnt man grad meinen ihr seit alle vor hitze gestorben  
ich finds schön, dann schwitz ich auf touren auch endlich mal  *keuch*


----------



## marc (28. Juli 2006)

Freiburg = Bike-Altersheim???

HALLO?  Kann das sein daß der Fred so langsam zum Dialog ausartet.

Wo sind die Biker mit den grande Cohonjes´? Sonst war hier im Freiburg Forum immer die Hölle los und inzwischen ist im Kurpark in Bad-Krozingen mehr los.

Ja Leute, da steppt der Bär...   Also, Schoner einpacken und am Dirtpark
vorbeischauen 

Bis Samstag


----------



## waldman (28. Juli 2006)

bin schon die ganz woch am trainieren aufm schönberg  
aber wie schon gesagt, muss morgen unbedingt noch lernen bis 3 oder 4 uhr


----------



## marc (28. Juli 2006)

...an Dich war das  ja auch nicht gerichtet 
Wir sehn uns morgen,klar. Schalt mal icq an...


----------



## Krischaan (29. Juli 2006)

Mein Spanisch ist zwar nicht so toll, fühle mich aber trotzdem persönlich angesprochen!
Was geht in Krozingen im Kurpark? Manfred Man! Genau meine Altersklasse!
Spaß beiseite:
wie wär's mal wieder mit ner großen Kandelrunde am übernächsten Sonntag (6. August)?
Könnt ich mich für begeistern.
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere Mit- bzw. Vorfahrer!
Ansonsten Euch erstmal viel Spaß beim Armtraining morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaparral Rider (29. Juli 2006)

wie sind den die trails auf dem kandel.das ist für mich noch neuland.


----------



## marc (29. Juli 2006)

@Krischaan, was spricht dagegen heute mal ne Runde auf den Dirt-Tracks zu drehen? Ich mach um 14 Uhr auf...plaudern über "alte" Zeiten 

@ChapparalRider, Neuland ist immer gut. Man kann nur lernen. Aber du wirst deinen Spaß haben- versprochen 

@beide: Sonntag ist eher der Spaßbremser Tag da Rotsocken Alarm. Samstag wäre besser. Überlegt´s Euch mal. Guide mach ich gern

marc


----------



## Krischaan (30. Juli 2006)

Ist leider immer wieder ein Zeitproblem!
Würde nämlich gerne mal zur Erweiterung meines Horizontes und zu eurer Erheiterung am Samstag kommen. Aber irgendwie will das mein Zeitplan nicht zulassen. Aber vielleicht klappt's in 2 Wochen! Sind ja jetzt dann doch bald endlich mal Ferien.
Bis dahin nicht die Knochen brechen...


----------



## hoffi_rust (30. Juli 2006)

Auch jemand  der hier im ettenheimer raum (sprick streitberg uns so...) unterwegs ist?


----------



## marc (1. August 2006)

Kommenden Samstag, sofern das Wetter passt, wird gegrillt und gechillt. Und abends mit Flutlicht. Bringt also Euer Grillzeugs mit und das bike net vergessen...

...ah, ja im Dirtpark latürnich 

marc


----------



## waldman (1. August 2006)

bis dahin wird mein knie auch wieder richtig gut sein.
so dass ich mal wieder ne schöne dual trainigssession einlegen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tohamas (1. August 2006)

OK, um nicht plötzlich für tot erklärt zu werden: Wenn ich da bin, komm ich!
Jemand Lust, vorher noch kurz aufn Rosskopf?

Aber wie sich das so für mich zur Zeit gehört: Versprechen kann ich nix, Köln wirft da bereits seine Schatten voraus.


----------



## waldman (1. August 2006)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand Lust, vorher noch kurz aufn Rosskopf?



wie willst da danach noch gscheit auf der bmx-bahn fahren   

ich geh da nachmittags aufd bahn. und um sechs hab ich die ersten krämpfe, ich sehe es schon wieder kommen  

ne mal jetzt:
ne runde am morgen auf rosskopf wär auch nicht schlecht, weiß aber nicht ob ich dafür zeit hab.

grad hab ich die klausuren rum da steck ich schon wieder im freizeitstress


----------



## kona.orange (2. August 2006)

Gegrillt und gechilled und abends mit Flutlicht klingt gut. Könnte sein das ich komm. Könnte aber auch sein, daß ich jemandem beim Umzug helfen werde. Naja, ma gucken. Grüße an alle.


----------



## waldman (3. August 2006)

so ich werd mich für heut abend entschuldigen.

will mein knie schonen und das wetter is ja eh *******.  

wenn du fahren willst marc können wir das schon machen, dann bring ich dir deinen schlüssel. kann zur zeit mit dem eh nix anfangen, wegen meinem knie, das immer noch probleme macht.


----------



## marc (3. August 2006)

klar ich kann mit dem Eimer das Wasser von der Bahn schaufeln, danke 

Nee, reicht am Samstag auch noch. Hoffe es trocknet dann etwas ab.

Aber danke für das Angebot   gute Besserung für´s Knie


----------



## marc (4. August 2006)

Wenn sich das Wetter hält rufe ich für morgen im Dirtpark-Freiburg zum
1. "Grill n´Chill Freeride Springen" auf. Also anwesend sein 

Jeder soll sich was zum grillen & schlucken mitbringen, Stimmung ist dann schon vor Ort.


----------



## marc (10. August 2006)

Mal ein paar Bilder vom "Spring im Regen" Abend von letzten Samstag im DirtPark. Wie man sieht kann man auch mit einem 18,5kg Freerider Spaß haben


----------



## Chaparral Rider (10. August 2006)

gut dann muss ich mit meinem panzer da auch vorbei fahren


----------



## hoffi_rust (11. August 2006)

hi zusammen,
bin am montag (das erste mal) den kandel gefahren , geteerte strasse hoch und den präsident-thoma-weg runter. muss sagen, dieser weg runter war anfangs recht heftig zum fahren (bin ja auch nicht sooo der crack! )

wie fahrt ihr denn so hoch ? außer der geteerten strasse natürlich! 

gruß hoffi


----------



## marc (11. August 2006)

da gibts unzählige Wege. Am einfachsten und abseits von Straßen ist über Siensbach - Fischerhütte - Sattelweg - Siensbacher Quelle - Kandel.
Alles Forstautobahn mit schönem Ausblick. Am besten ab Parkplatz Herz-Kreislaufklinik Richtung Elzach. Radweg angeschrieben.Am Campingplatz vorbei und dann rechts halten. Auf der schmalen Strasse am Bach entlang bergauf bis zum Parkplatz (Fischerhütte) und dann scharf rechts...

ok. zwischendrin ein paarmal abbiegen aber grob gesehen haut das hin. Ich führe demnächst eh ne Gruppe hoch, kann ja dann vorher Bescheid sagen.
Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoffi_rust (11. August 2006)

klasse ,
würde mich auch interessieren, kannst dich ja hier im forum melden wenn's soweit ist.


----------



## marc (11. August 2006)

Mach ich 

Kannst ja auch mal in Freiburg im DirtPark vorbeischauen. Bei schönem Wetter latürnich   Meist Samstags.

Gruß Marc


----------



## BlueDiamond (11. August 2006)

Nach 2 Wochen Alpen würde ich mich gerne am WE mal wieder an der heimischen "Bodenwelle" genannt Kandel versuchen  
Ist jemand dabei? In einem "Regenloch" schnell hoch und wieder runter  

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## marc (11. August 2006)

Hallo Nachbar, ich meld mich morgen mal gegen späten Vormittag...


----------



## Chaparral Rider (11. August 2006)

geht morgen was im dirtpark,oder bei dem wetter eher nicht?


----------



## marc (12. August 2006)

zu naß


----------



## waldman (12. August 2006)

hi marc,
gibts von uns keine bilder beim droppen ?


----------



## marc (12. August 2006)

doch, bei Gelegenheit kommen die ins Fotoalbum...


----------



## Chaparral Rider (12. August 2006)

und morgen dirtpark?
ist jemand da,oder ist es zu nass?
macht man dann die kicker kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. August 2006)

Moin Moin

Bin wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub. 
Mein Bike hat doch im Keller glatt ne Staubschicht angesetzt!
Daher wollte ich mal fragen was die Woche/Wochenende abgeht.

Dirtpark?
(Ab)Fahrt ins Grüne?

Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter wieder besser wird und ich nicht jetzt schon mit Thermounterhosen auf die Dirtbahn brauche

@marc: War Deine geführte Kandel-Ausfahrt schon? Wenn nicht, gibts da nen Termin?

MfG


----------



## marc (14. August 2006)

Nee die Kandeltour war noch nicht, geb ich Bescheid 

@all: solange es nicht mind. 2 tage am Stück trocken / Schön ist geht im Dirtpark nichts 

Ich geb auch da Bescheid...

Marc


----------



## KeTaNeST (15. August 2006)

bei ner kandeltour würd ich mich als neuling in der gegend gerne anschliessen wenns ginge (vorbehaltlich termin)! =)


----------



## marc (15. August 2006)

Kandeltour findet höchstwarscheinlich am 26 August statt. Gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt. Treff und Startpunkt ist der Bikeshop "HOTBIKE" in Waldkirch.
Genaueres wie Uhrzeit,etc geb ich dann noch bekannt.

Gruß Marc


----------



## blackforest (16. August 2006)

Oje, da kann ich ja dann gar nicht mit. 



Weil ich bin ja in Kanada


----------



## Trailrider79 (16. August 2006)

aber dass ihr mir ja ne cam auf den helm klebt oder zumindest ans bike wie beim roßkopf-video 
habt ihr eure eltern schon als fotografen eingestellt? 

ich wünsch euch auf jeden fall sauviel spaß, lasst rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaparral Rider (16. August 2006)

rosskopf video?das würd ich gern sehen


----------



## waldman (16. August 2006)

Chaparral Rider schrieb:
			
		

> rosskopf video?das würd ich gern sehen



das war nicht wirklich gut, waren noch meine helmcamanfänge.

ich hätt noch was ausm bombenloch (über das übrigens ein baum geflogen ist und komplett unfahrbar wurde, dank schonmal an timo und phil die des ding mit handsäge und axt ausm weg räumen (werden)) das muss ich aber erst auf hochladfähige größe bringen


----------



## waldman (16. August 2006)

so hier ma vom loch:
http://rapidshare.de/files/29665784/bombenlochfertig.mpg.html

diesmal gute qualität


----------



## Chaparral Rider (17. August 2006)

schön.
der gap sieht auf dem video echt einfach aus,ist erdas auch?
in echt ist er schon ewas groß.


----------



## waldman (17. August 2006)

also ich bin den da aufm video auch des erste mal gesprungen (du meinst doch den zwischen den bäumen runter wo wir von der seite gefilmt haben ?)

bin da schon öfters davor gestanden, und wenn mit timo (der andre biker im video) nicht gesagt hätte wie schnell man sein muss wär ichs warscheinlich nicht gesprungen. sonst ists ganz einfach, einfach drüberfahren und festhalten  
landung ist sehr hart, da zu flach.


----------



## waldman (17. August 2006)

blackforest schrieb:
			
		

> Oje, da kann ich ja dann gar nicht mit.
> 
> 
> 
> Weil ich bin ja in Kanada



******* mir gehts genau so   
 Northshore


----------



## marc (18. August 2006)

Kandeltour.

Samstag 26. August. 

Treffpunkt.

HOTBIKE in Waldkirch. Stahlhofstrasse. (Hinter Minimal, neben Ford Händler)

9.30 Uhr. 

Lockeres hochtreten auf den Kandel. (ca. 2,5h)

Definitiv KEINE Bergab-Bolzer Tour...
Es ist gedacht den "Fahrtechnik-Anfängern" den Umgang und die Möglichkeiten beim "Bergabfahren" näher zu bringen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. August 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> Kandeltour.
> 
> Samstag 26. August.
> 
> ...




Na dann werd ich mal noch schnell meine V-Brakes montieren und die die Picknick-Decke einpacken 

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei-wird sicher spaßig. 

MfG


----------



## kona.orange (22. August 2006)

Werd auch kommen.


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2006)

werd auch kommen  wenn ich nimma kann muss ich aber umdrehen. bin zu schlecht trainiert und rad zu schwer, aber werd es auf jedenfall versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (25. August 2006)

Es sind die Looser, die sagen: "Ich werds auf jeden Fall versuchen". Es sind die Looser, die sagen: "Das Bike ist zu schwer", "Bin schlecht trainiert". Sieh zu daste kommst. Olle Memme.


----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2006)

hehe, ich werde da sein


----------



## Mat203 (25. August 2006)

Ist's definitv keine Bolzer-Tour? Zu krasses Gelände bergab ist definitiv nicht meine Sache  Falls ja wär ich da auch dabei, mich hats dieses Jahr au schon ein paar Mal den Kandel hochgetrieben. Welchen Weg wollt ihr denn hochfahren?


----------



## Chaparral Rider (25. August 2006)

und welchen runter?wie schwer und dh lastig


----------



## marc (25. August 2006)

Hoch: easy - mittel

Runter: je nach Gruppe und Können

...einfach mal auf einen zu kommen lassen


----------



## Mat203 (25. August 2006)

Naja hoch werd ich denk ich doch kommen. Bergab behalt ich mir u.U. vor die alte Kandelstr. oder die Fahrstrasse runterzufahren  
Welchen Weg wollt ihr denn genau fahren? *nerv*


----------



## kona.orange (25. August 2006)

Gemach, gemach. Du wirst es sehen. Lass dich überraschen. Ich weiß auch nich wos langgeht. Definitiv nicht.


----------



## Mat203 (25. August 2006)

Hehe, ihr werdet sowieso lachen wenn ihr mich und mein Bike seht  Da ist alles etwas größer als Standard


----------



## kona.orange (25. August 2006)

Wieso? Fährst 28"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mat203 (25. August 2006)

Nope, aber nen 24" rahmen  Bin halt 2m groß...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. August 2006)

Melman schrieb:
			
		

> Nope, aber nen 24" rahmen  Bin halt 2m groß...



Oh Mann 

Hoffentlich muss ich da mit meinem 16,5"er nicht wieder in die kleine Gruppe... 

@kona.orange: Z1 wieder zum Leben erweckt?!


MfG


----------



## kona.orange (25. August 2006)

Alles funzt. War doch ganz einfach...... Wenn mir das Ding morgen nicht um die Ohren fliegt.....


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. August 2006)

kona.orange schrieb:
			
		

> Alles funzt. War doch ganz einfach...... Wenn mir das Ding morgen nicht um die Ohren fliegt.....



Kann ja noch meine alte JudyTT als Backup einpacken 
Muss Dein Rahmen aber auch abkönnen-sonst ist die Garantie futsch...
Bis morgen dann am Bahnhof

MfG


----------



## [email protected] (26. August 2006)

so wieder zu hause, war ne geile tour. ob ich des wohl wieder mal mach? 
bin mal auf die bilder gespannt


----------



## marc (26. August 2006)

nochmal fetten Respekt  den dicken Bock da hoch zu treten mit der Übersetzung und danach noch lachen können  

+ Extra Bonuspunkte für das stylische HR versetzen 

...hat allen viel Spaß gemacht und das ist die Hauptsache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (27. August 2006)

marc schrieb:
			
		

> nochmal fetten Respekt  den dicken Bock da hoch zu treten mit der Übersetzung und danach noch lachen können
> 
> + Extra Bonuspunkte für das stylische HR versetzen
> 
> ...hat allen viel Spaß gemacht und das ist die Hauptsache...



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Wie [email protected] mit seinem (gefühlten) 25kg-DH-Geschoss die Schwerkraft ignorierte (Bergauf wohlgemerkt) war schon einen mittelschweren Applaus wert. Man munkelt, dass er es genossen hat...
Als Beweis gibts hier noch ein Foto.





Die Abfahrt war wirklich spaßig. War alles dabei. Auch der beliebte Baumkontakt-Dank an marc für die Bereitstellung seines dafür ideal geeigneten Fahruntersatzes. 

@marc: Hoffe, mein Sattel hat keine bleibenden Schäden hinterlassen 

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen vom Kandel.

















Hoffe, man findet sich nochmal in diesem Jahr für so eine Tour! 

MfG und bis demnächst (Dirtpark oder anderswo)


----------



## DHSean (27. August 2006)

schaut richtig gut aus ... ich glaub da würd ich beim nächsten mal, vorausgesetzt der tag und die uhrzeit stimmen, auch mal vorbei schaun


----------



## Chaparral Rider (27. August 2006)

sieht gut aus,wenn da einer it nem stab hoch kommt,dann muss ich das auch schaffen,vondaher hoff dass ich auch das nächste mal mit kann.


----------



## kona.orange (27. August 2006)

Es war eine schöne Ausfahrt. Hab zwar aufm letzten Loch gepfiffen, aber was soll man sagen, wenn einem einer mit nem 21 Kilo Downhiller auf dem Weg nach OBEN (!) davonfährt...




The Lord Of The Stab



21 Kilo Leichtmetall



marc bauts wieder, immer hilfsbereit wenn mal n Schalterk verbogen ist


----------



## Mat203 (28. August 2006)

hehe, was soll ich sagen... ihr hattet euren spass bergab, ich bergauf  
aber ich fands echt witzig mit euch zu fahren, ihr seid wirklich gut drauf jungs des muss man wirklich sagen!!! Danke nochmal an marc der sich aufgrund meiner geringen bergab-tauglichkeit extra gebremst hat


----------



## tobix (28. August 2006)

hallo leutz.. für die rennradfahrer unter euch .. im RR-forum läuft ein schauinsland thread.. postet doch mal eure zeiten.. tips, etc und mehr grußerl.. demnächst fahre ich auch mtb   muuaaahhhh.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. August 2006)

tobix schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leutz.. .. demnächst fahre ich auch mtb   muuaaahhhh.



fein fein

Was haste denn im Hinterkopf als fahrbaren MTB-Untersatz. Der Satz mit den Rockies ist schon mal n guter Anfang. 

MfG


----------



## tobix (29. August 2006)

gierrrrrrrrrrig bin ich, immerrrrrrrr mehrrr wollen als die anderrrren...  . heheheh am liebsten von jeder sektion eins.. (rmxswitchflow)(slayeretsxelement)(vertexbliz.)


----------



## tobix (29. August 2006)

naja für racing habe ich meine rennsemmel.. fürs gelände dann schon ... slayer. Grußerl


----------



## tobix (29. August 2006)

...der realistischere vordere teil des kopfes..ein neues ist zu teuer.. ma schauen was der markt so hergibt.. mein wunsch slayer   ist halt ein'06 modell, und die vorgängermodelle sind eher  im element-stil gebaut (vox rc... blblb).. bleibt weiter spannend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaparral Rider (31. August 2006)

wenn das wetter hält,ist es dann möglich am we mal in den dirtpark zu gehen?


----------



## marc (31. August 2006)

Wenn´s nimmer regnet einfach mal am Samstag ab 14 Uhr vorbeischauen...ob man fahren kann wird sich zeigen wie die Bahn aussieht....


----------



## waldman (1. September 2006)

servus aus BC.

nelson und rossland waren hammer.
morgen gehts auf nach kamloops und danach nach whistler und vancouver. bei uns ists richtig schoen warm ohne regen, echt geil 

jetzt gehn wir minigolf spielen


----------



## kona.orange (1. September 2006)

Minigolf spielen....Vancouver......schönes Wetter....warm....Mann, Mann, Mann! Student müßt man sein... 
Na, jedenfalls mal schöne Grüße aus dem Badischen, wos auch ganz nett ist... 
Lassts euch gut gehn.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. September 2006)

waldman schrieb:
			
		

> servus aus BC.
> 
> nelson und rossland waren hammer.
> morgen gehts auf nach kamloops und danach nach whistler und vancouver. bei uns ists richtig schoen warm ohne regen, echt geil
> ...




Wir wollen Bilder sehen!!! Auch von der Minigolf-Äktschn. 

@marc: Morgen Dirtpark?

MfG


----------



## marc (1. September 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:
			
		

> @marc: Morgen Dirtpark?
> 
> MfG



Gut möglich...muß mal mit Karl telefonieren wie der Zustand ist.


----------



## Chaparral Rider (1. September 2006)

und wann ist wird es bekannt?


----------



## marc (1. September 2006)

Chaparral Rider schrieb:
			
		

> und wann ist wird es bekannt?



Fahr doch einfach morgen ab 14 Uhr mal vorbei...


----------



## Chaparral Rider (1. September 2006)

gut mach ich,was ist an protektoren pflicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (2. September 2006)

Helm = Pflicht, Rest ist freiwillig... (aber sinnvoll)


----------



## waldman (12. September 2006)

servus,
sind zurück und nur schonmal am anfang dieses kleinen reiseberichts: es war wirklich der hammer.

angefangen hat ja alles mit nem zehn-stunden-flug. in einem flugzeug, das so viel platz bietet wie ein linienbus und dazu noch voll bis auf den letzten platz ist, ist das wirklich sehr lange.

unsre erste station war rossland (jedem der dropin gesehn hat sollte das ein begriff sein). hier waren wir nur eine nacht. sind also nur zweimal zum fahren gekommen (beides mal dasselbe gefahren: "kootenay columbia" bergauf, runter dann "kc-Ridge" und "Spring Cleaning".
Schon hier stand für uns fest: da müssen wir mal wieder hin. trails hätte es genug für zwei wochen urlaub nur hier.
ossoyos, aufm weg nach rossland:



rossland, ja das ist der gesamte ort:



trailmap, steht rum wie bei uns wanderwegekarten:



metzger aufm KC-Ridge:



metzger auf Spring Cleaning:




da metzger müsst noch mehr bilder von rossland haben.
mit den bären muss man aufpassen, gleich am ersten abend ist ein schwarzbär übern zeltplatz geloffen und ist dann vorm metzger geflüchtet  

dann gings weiter nach nelson (liegt nur 100km von rossland entfernt)
trailmap:



außer den trails an der moutnain station road gibt es noch drei andre berge, zwei davon sind unmittelbar bei nelson (mitm bike zu erreichen)
erster trailtag:
ganz hoch dann spacejunk, 719, smilling buddha und asg(atomic speed goat)
die ersten brücken:



spacejunk anfang:



metzger rockt spacejunk:




719er:
gap, relativ am anfang vom 719er:



das berühmte roadgap über shasta, nein ich bin da nix gesprungen:




smiling buddha (lauter kleinere drops und schöne flowige brücken):







ASG (wie smiling buddha, nur alles en bissel größer und höher):




vom zweiten tag habe ich keine fotos mehr, nur noch filmaufnahmen. metzger hat fotos vom zweiten tag so viel ich weiß.


----------



## waldman (12. September 2006)

aufm weg in die nationalparks:



bär, zu schnell für mich:







weiter nach kamloops:




hir müsste man vorher mit locals abmachen dass diese einem die örtlichen trails zeigen. es gibt sicher dutzende, wir waren nur kurz vormittags in der bike ranch. metzger hat fotos davon.

dann nach whistler:
aufm weg:



fehlten nur noch die indianer und cowboys dann wäre es wie in nem westernfilm gewesen 
endlich:







mehr bilder hab ich nicht weil es einfach zu geil war zum fahren. am zweiten tag hab ich dann recht viel mit der helmcam gefilmt, video kommt noch.


----------



## waldman (12. September 2006)

dann sind wir weiter richtung north vancouver gefahren.
leider konnten wir dort nicht wie geplant drei tage fahren sondern nur ein einhalb da es in der nähe der trails keinen einzigen zeltplatz gibt 
den usprungsort der covebikes haben wir auch gesehn: eine garage in deep cove, kaum größer wie der container im dirt park. es gibt allerdings noch ein zweites geschäft von cove in north vancouver.

hier die bilder:
trailmap:



parkplatz von skigebiet aufm mount seymour, wir fahren grad richtung CBC



metzger aufm CBC:



Traum-Skinny:



Ein Traum:



nochmal Skinny, diesmal weiter unten aufm pingu:



das ist grad hinter dem skinny (man sieht den skinny von rechts ins bild kommen):



ein Traum nach dem anderen:



das letzte foto von mir, metzger auf team pangor:




so des warn die guten bilder,
das Fazit das ich aus der reise zieh ist:
1. war mein ghost für das ganze kanadische rumgemoshe zu zierlich (riss im hinterbau, zwei lagerpunkte im hinterbau komplett geplatzt)
2. ich werde da wiede rüberfahren
3. wir in freiburg müssen einfach hartnäckig bleiben und auf den bestehenden trails mehr baun, dann klappt das auch bei uns
4. in kanada ist alles ein bissel größer
5. die leute sind viel netter und gelassener als hier in deutschland (weil sie nicht so eng zusammen wohnen, in vancouver gehts schon in die andre richtung weils da auch eng ist)
6. auch wenns mein rahmen nicht überlebt hat: flatdrops und richtig heftige trails rocken wenn sie in einen trail eingebaut sind.
7. ich mach mich an mein Video !


----------



## Chaparral Rider (12. September 2006)

fett.beileid wegen dem rahmen.

northshores in freiburg wären auch sehr geil.die im dirtpark fand ich nicht so überragend.


----------



## waldman (12. September 2006)

Chaparral Rider schrieb:
			
		

> fett.beileid wegen dem rahmen.



hab grad erfahren dass ghost den auf garantie ersetzt   

aber irgendwie auch schad, wollt mir ein norco shore kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaparral Rider (12. September 2006)

was muss man eigentlich machen,um den rahmen los zu werden


----------



## waldman (12. September 2006)

ich bring meinen hinterbau mit kaufbeleg einfach zum händler. den rest erledigt er.
oder meinst du was andres ? steh grad en bissel aufm schlauch.


----------



## Chaparral Rider (12. September 2006)

ich meinte das ironisch,weil du dich ja gefreut hast ein norco zu holen.jedenfalls hab ich ichs aus deinem beitrag so gelesen


----------



## waldman (12. September 2006)

ah ok.


----------



## blackforest (12. September 2006)

Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder in ne Gallerie gepackt, zum posten bin ich jetzt zu faul:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13824


----------



## marc (13. September 2006)

Klasse Bilder....aber was mir am besten gefällt ist, daß sich dein Spitzname nun so durchgesetzt hat   Wer kommt blos auf so einen besch.... Namen   

Aber wirklich sehr klasse Fotos, gefallen mir endgut..!!


----------



## blackforest (13. September 2006)

Der Typ hat ja auch ein Gummihuhn unterm Sattel hängen, ich denke das erklärt alles. 


Zu den Bildern und zu der Reise:


Die Trails dort drüben sind wirklich wahnsinn. Wenn man sowas vor der Haustür hat muss man einfach ein superguter Mountainbiker werden. Die meißten Sachen sind extrem flowig und sicher gebaut. Das liegt halt auch daran, dass es reinrassige MTB-Strecken sind und keine Wanderwege.

Was uns auch noch aufgefallen ist, ist die enorme Steilheit, die in manchen Strecken drin ist. The Veine in Nelson ist über lange Abschnitte viel steiler als die DH-Strecke in Todtnau an der steilsten Stelle. Spacejunk ist ähnlich steil. Wem die Trails auf den Karten kurz vorkommen, muss das mal mit Deutschland vergleichen. The Veine ist z.B. nahezu 1000hm lang. Die Kombination auf Spacejunk u.w. ist auch nicht kürzer.

Zu Whistler braucht man wohl nix mehr sagen. Der Bikepark ist wohl das beste was es momentan auf der Erde für Biker gibt. Da ist wirklich für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei. Dabei sind die Preise für die Karten absolut in Ordnung. Achja, noch was fanden wir ziemlich lustig: In Whistler fahren fast nur noch Marzocchis rum. Ich hab noch nie soviele 66 und 888 (Monster und Shiver weniger) auf einem Haufen gesehen. Boxxer und Fox40 sind auch noch ein paar Unterwegs. Manitou nur sehr wenige. Ich mit meiner Z150 war da schon die Ausnahme. Sowenig Federweg fährt in Whistler nicht oft rum. Auf den meißten Strecken hats aber locker ausgereicht.

Der Northshore in Vancouver ist natürlich auch super. Leider geht durch die vielen Menschen ein wenig der Spirit flöten. Nicht dass auf den Trails viel los wäre. Aber man steht doch öfters vor Verbotsschildern und die Menschen sind allgemein nicht mehr so superfreundlich. In Nelson und Rossland kommt man unter 30 min Gesprächszeit an niemandem vorbei den man im Wald trifft.

Von der Schwierigkeit der Trails kann man sagen, dass wir mit "Single Black Diamond" wenig Probleme hatten. Eigentlich sind wir die alle spätestens beim zweiten Mal durchgefahren. Bei "Double Black Diamond" wirds schon schwieriger. In Rossland findet man sich dann schonmal auf senkrecht abfallenden 6m Felsen wieder. Sowas müsste man sich halt erstmal von unten anschauen. In Nelson hat man sich diese Einteilung einfach gespart, das heißt aber nicht, dass die Trails einfacher sind.


Also Mädels, verkauft euer Zweitrad und fahrt nach Kanada. Ich muss da auf jeden Fall wieder hin. 

(Die Warnschilder vor den Bären sind im übrigen sehr ernst zu nehmen. Wir haben insgesamt 5 gesehen. Und davon nur einen vom Auto aus. Wenn man so einem Brummer in Echt gegenübersteht wird einem schon etwas anders. Also: Bärenklocke gehört an jedes Rad. (Außer in Whistler, da ist soviel los, dass man auf den Trails wohl keinem Bären begegnen wird.)


----------



## waldman (14. September 2006)

seit stolz auf den schwarzwald  

wir sind rund um den globus mit unsrer tollen tradition vertreten (es fehlte nur noch der bollenhut)


----------



## Chaparral Rider (16. September 2006)

dirtpark heute,oder wetter zu schlecht?


----------



## marc (17. September 2006)

Also ich war da...hatte ja auch Aufsicht  
Aber warum frägst Du immer wenn Du eh in Freiburg wohnst? Wenn´s net regnet und trocken ist dann fahr doch einfach mal vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaparral Rider (17. September 2006)

ja,alleine hab ich meist kein bock und da muss ich entweder meinen nachbarn oder meinen bruder überreden.das gaht leider nie ganz spontan.


----------



## marc (17. September 2006)

Chaparral Rider schrieb:


> ja,alleine hab ich meist kein bock und da muss ich entweder meinen nachbarn oder meinen bruder überreden.das gaht leider nie ganz spontan.



Das zieht natürlich eine Untersuchung durch unabhängige Freerider mit sich, das ist klar


----------



## waldman (26. September 2006)

so, hab mal en bissel was von kanada zusammengeschnitten.
viel spaß beim anschaun
http://rapidshare.de/files/34451554/best_of_kanada.avi.html
(190mb, 13 min)


----------



## Phil85 (26. September 2006)

Echt Fett Ansgar !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;-) 
Naja dann bis nächste woch mal dann komsch mal wieder mit ins Loch !!
Und Nächstes Jahr nach Kanada ;-)


----------



## waldman (26. September 2006)

Phil85 schrieb:


> Und Nächstes Jahr nach Kanada ;-)


----------



## waldman (29. September 2006)

sodele.
mein evo ist wieder fit.
ab dienstag bin ich wieder spätetstens in freiburg.

also jetz was geht da ? ich hoff die northshores stehn schon alle im wald bereit um beritten zu werden  

marc wann machen wir deine gabel ? ich bring des zeug auf jeden mal mit


----------



## Up&Down (1. Oktober 2006)

also den ganzen fred habe ich nicht gelesen, nur den anfang. und da steht was von "jeder seine tour anbietet".

da bin ich dabei!

ich mach hier mal ein bisschen werbung für eine viel zu wenig verwendete funktion unseres forums den

*spot- und tourguide*

dort sind meine beiträge zu finden!

u&d


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. Oktober 2006)

Up&Down schrieb:


> also den ganzen fred habe ich nicht gelesen, nur den anfang. und da steht was von "jeder seine tour anbietet".
> 
> da bin ich dabei!
> 
> ...



Moin Moin

Hier mal die Tour (alles natürlich heilige Trails) von heute (fürs Tourenprotokoll):

Von Freiburg gings nach unten (Süden), erst grade und dann hoch. Später an der scharfen Kurve geradeaus und für ca. 20min durch den Schatten. Nach zweimal links und 7 mal rechts (davon 2 mal im Sonnenschein). 
Nach (gefühlten) 8km konnte man die schöne Aussicht genießen oder marc beim Fliegen fangen beobachten:





Weiter gings erstmal auf dem 2m breiten Forstweg. An der knöchigen Kiefer mussten wir uns links halten und schon waren wir fast am Ziel unserer Waden. Das letzte Stück ist das schönste. Da musste geschoben werden, um jeden Augenblick zu genießen! 





Danach gings einfixdrei wieder ins Tal, aber natürlich nicht ohne das obligatorische Schwarzwald-Postkartenfoto: 





Runter gings auf schmalen Pfaden und am Ende gabs für alle noch ein Eis! 

Also, war wieder mal ne geile Tour und ich habe wieder neue Trails vom Breisgau-Schamanen gezeigt bekommen.

Nächstes mal wird aber nicht gekniffen, André 

MfG

PS: Hab ich was vergessen, marc?


----------



## marc (8. Oktober 2006)

Ja, der Baumstumpf mit der alten Kröte die man nach dem Weg fragen muß...die fehlte völlig im Bericht. Ansonsten Top beschrieben so daß es ein jeder nachfahren kann... 

s´nägschd mol gids än andere holi Drail.. (bb-Brutal Badisch)  

marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabi (10. Oktober 2006)

kommendes wochenende (14./15. okt.) findet eine froeaters freiburg tour statt! geplant ist wieder der schauinsland und der kandel. wenn jmd komplette tour oder auch nur ein teil mitfahren mächte, soll sich doch bitte bei uns im forum anmelden! www.froeaters.de der genaue termin wird dort auch noch bekannt gegeben.


----------



## DCD (10. Oktober 2006)

habe vollstes vertrauen zur tourbeschreibung von bike lebowski!


----------



## marc (10. Oktober 2006)

Hola´Luigi´s, hab mal Kontakt mit den Froschessern  aufgenommen.
Sind ganz ok, könnt alle rauskommen  Werd mich da mal am WE anhängen und im Selbstversuch mal probieren ob ich da mithalten kann. Werde dann ein Bericht abliefern....und hoffentlich sehn wir uns wieder.

Eurer geistiges Oberhaupt

Osrama bin Radln


----------



## BlueDiamond (10. Oktober 2006)

Hi marc,
da kann ich dich ja fast nicht alleine lassen 
Wenn ich mich nicht aus Wettergründen für eine richtige Tour mit dem RR entscheide bin ich dabei. Und Schauinsland, Rosskopf und Kandel sind doch wirklich Kinderfasching...

Grüße
ein Sympathisant


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (10. Oktober 2006)

BlueDiamond schrieb:


> Hi marc,
> da kann ich dich ja fast nicht alleine lassen
> Wenn ich mich nicht aus Wettergründen für eine richtige Tour mit dem RR entscheide bin ich dabei. Und Schauinsland, Rosskopf und Kandel sind doch wirklich Kinderfasching...
> 
> ...



Aufn Rosskopf würd ich auch mitkommen.zum anfeuern von marc, dem Trailschnüffler 

MfG


----------



## marc (10. Oktober 2006)

BlueDiamond schrieb:


> Hi marc,
> da kann ich dich ja fast nicht alleine lassen
> Wenn ich mich nicht aus Wettergründen für eine richtige Tour mit dem RR entscheide bin ich dabei. Und Schauinsland, Rosskopf und Kandel sind doch wirklich Kinderfasching...
> 
> ...



Großwesir Karsten, Alter Schwede. Wenn einer unsere Ehre retten kann dann Du...  (Ich mach das Bergab klar und Du das Bergauf )  

Nee, also ich glaub die Jungs aus Südschweden, äh Schwaben sind echt lustig.
Das muß ich mir mal geben....wenn ich dann eine Rekonvaleszenzphase von ein paar Wochen einleiten muß, dann können wir meine Gabel machen @waldmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (11. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Hola´Luigi´s, hab mal Kontakt mit den Froschessern  aufgenommen.
> Sind ganz ok, könnt alle rauskommen  Werd mich da mal am WE anhängen und im Selbstversuch mal probieren ob ich da mithalten kann. Werde dann ein Bericht abliefern....und hoffentlich sehn wir uns wieder.
> 
> Eurer geistiges Oberhaupt
> ...



naja, ich weiß nicht. des sin ja fremde   igitt  

ne im ernst. also schauinsland und kandel geht an einem tag nicht. das denke ich nicht dass ich das schaffe. mal schaun, evtl fahr ich auf den schauinsland mit. aber weiß noch nicht.


----------



## Schwabi (11. Oktober 2006)

na das hört sich doch mal gar nicht mehr so vertrauenserschrocken an bei euch!
dann bekommen wir am wochenende ja mal richtige freiburger zu gesicht.
gut so.

wenn sich noch weitere fahrer anmelden wollen, könnt ihr das in unserem forum tun. dort dann auch aktuelle infos zum treffpunkt und uhrzeit.

www.froeaters.de


----------



## kona.orange (11. Oktober 2006)

Ja also Hallo mal wieder an alle. Ich leb noch und hab viel zu tun.  

Der Herr BikeLebowski möge doch bitte solche Verunglimpflichkeiten von wegen ich würde kneifen für sich behalten.
Wie steh ich denn sonst da?
Ich hab arbeiten müssen.
Schei$e stapeln noch und nöcher.
Kann die Omas und Opas doch nicht in ihrem Dreck sitzen lassen.
Ich hab doch Verantwortung!  

​





Ma Spaß beiseite. Sonntach hätt ich Zeit und Lust.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Oktober 2006)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Ja also Hallo mal wieder an alle. Ich leb noch und hab viel zu tun.
> 
> Der Herr BikeLebowski möge doch bitte solche Verunglimpflichkeiten von wegen ich würde kneifen für sich behalten.
> Wie steh ich denn sonst da?
> ...



Ich entschuldige mich hiermit öffentlich für meine getippte Entgleisung dem André gegenüber. 

Und wennde Sonntag Zeit hast, dann pump Luft in Reifen, öle die Kette und sei am Start.
Meld mich nochmal per Handy.

MfG


----------



## waldman (11. Oktober 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich hiermit öffentlich für meine getippte Entgleisung dem André gegenüber.



von mir nicht akzeptiert. bekommst trotzdem eine mit der waldschrat keule


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> von mir nicht akzeptiert. bekommst trotzdem eine mit der waldschrat keule



da bleibt wohl nur einen Ausweg um den heiligen Wald(sch)rat zu besänftigen: "Die nächste Packung Rasierklingen geht auf mich!" Da gibbet wieder strahlende Waden für Sonntag. Passend zum Wetter. 

Ist das ein Entgegenkommen?


----------



## waldman (12. Oktober 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> da bleibt wohl nur einen Ausweg um den heiligen Wald(sch)rat zu besänftigen: "Die nächste Packung Rasierklingen geht auf mich!" Da gibbet wieder strahlende Waden für Sonntag. Passend zum Wetter.
> 
> Ist das ein Entgegenkommen?



jo für die waden sollte eine packung reichen.
für den rest bräuchten wir dann vielleicht noch mehr, aber waden sollten ja für den anfang reichen


----------



## marc (13. Oktober 2006)

Sonntag: Die "Schwaben" wollen definitiv die Straße hochkacheln   aber meinetwegen. Vom Oberindianer wurde 10 Uhr oben am Schauinsland (Observatoruim) vorgeschlagen.
Was meint Ihr?

-Sollen wir mit?
-Sollen wir seperat fahren und oben treffen?
-Sollen wir seperat fahren nur für uns?
-Sollen wir nach Wildbad?

Gebt einfach Bescheid. Die Mehrheit entscheidet... 

Marc


----------



## waldman (13. Oktober 2006)

ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine lust auf die hetzerei bergauf, noch weniger lust habe ich auf teerstraße.

und es gibt definitiv eine hetzerei (zumindest in meinen augen) die wollen schauinsland un kandel an einem tag, oder lieg ich da falsch.

ich würd sagen wir werden dem freerider image gerecht und gehn nach wildbad.
1. war ich da noch nie und 2. einfach so  

ne also ich wäre im ernst mal für einen bikepark ausflug.
nur ist da das problem mit dem auto, ich hab keins.
ich müsste also bei jemandem mitfahren, mitm zug kann ma ja eh vergessen. da müsste ich jetzt schon losfahren 

nix gegen die schwaben, aber mir wird des zu stressig.
und wenn ich zwischen schauinsland und bike park wählen kann dann nimm ich den bikepark.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Sonntag: Die "Schwaben" wollen definitiv die Straße hochkacheln   aber meinetwegen. Vom Oberindianer wurde 10 Uhr oben am Schauinsland (Observatoruim) vorgeschlagen.
> Was meint Ihr?
> 
> -Sollen wir mit?
> ...



Moin Moin

- Straße definitiv net
- Oben treffen gern...Aber um 10.00?!
- Wenns so wie letzten Sonntag wird-IMMER
- Hab auch kein Auto. Wenn die Hinkommproblematik geklärt wird, bin ich dabei.

Fazit: Schauinsland sehr gern (aber nicht um 10.00Uhr oben sein und keine Straße). Wenn Platz im Auto, dann nach Wildbad.

Biste jetzt schlauer?

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (13. Oktober 2006)

de marc muss jetz einfach mal seinen sportreiskocher verkaufen und mal was gscheites kaufen. nen sprinter oder so  was ähnliches zum biketransport.
marc nix gegen dein auto, aber es gehn einfach nich mehr wie zwei bikes rein


----------



## marc (13. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> aber es gehn einfach nich mehr wie zwei bikes rein




...reicht doch. Deins und meins   

Was mache ma Sonntag jetzt?


----------



## waldman (13. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> ...reicht doch. Deins und meins
> 
> Was mache ma Sonntag jetzt?



die frage hast doch mit deinem ersten satz beantwortet  

also, jetz abstimmen:
egal gibt es nicht !!!

ich bin für bike park. den transport bekommen wir schon geregelt.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> die frage hast doch mit deinem ersten satz beantwortet
> 
> also, jetz abstimmen:
> egal gibt es nicht !!!
> ...



wenn Transport geregelt --> BIKEPARK


----------



## marc (13. Oktober 2006)

Dann macht das mal unter Euch aus....

....bin erst wieder Samstag Nacht online oder per Handy erreichbar.

Gruß Marc

PS: Ich treff morgen Abend Boris der eh in Bikepark wollte. Er kann Bikes mitnehmen aber mit Personen is auch eng!


----------



## waldman (13. Oktober 2006)

bisher sinds zwei die in bikepark gehn,
benjamin und ich. 
wenn niemand mehr dazukommt passts doch. jetz mal schaun, evtl will de metzger au no mit


----------



## kona.orange (13. Oktober 2006)

Holla!

Wer glaubts denn? Muß Sonntach doch arbeiten.  
Sag jetz nix weiter dazu.

Schließt euch mal kurz mit den Jungs aus dem Konaladen in der Wiehre. Wie heißt der noch gleich...?
Die haben mir mal gesagt, das die auch gerne Leute mitnehmen nach Wildbad oder Todtnau.

Gruß und bis dann und wann...


----------



## blackforest (13. Oktober 2006)

Also nach Wildbad würd ich auch mit. Immerhin bin ich der einzige der ein passendes Rad dafür hat. Dann sind wir jetzt zu 4 in Marcs Kinderwagen. Das passt wohl eher nicht.

Beim Dynamo fragen? Ich frag lieber mal den Jojo.


----------



## BlueDiamond (13. Oktober 2006)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ihr mich jetzt mit all denne Schwobe alleine lasst?
Da verliere ich ja langsam auch den Glauben an die Locals...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (13. Oktober 2006)

Bevor ich die Teerstraße auf den Schauinsland hochfahr, rasier ich mir die Beine und ess die Haare auf. 

Ist mir einfach zu stressig. Den Stress hab ich schon die ganze Woche, am Wochenende geb ich mir das sicher nicht auch noch.


----------



## marc (13. Oktober 2006)

Bevor es hier in Chaos ausartet:

- Wildbad rennt net weg. Wär ja auch noch nächstes WE Zeit um das gepflegt zu organisieren.

-Teerstrasse fahr ich auch net hoch, aber für ne Tour wär ich zu haben.

Ich würde sagen daß wir am Sonntag, früh aufstehen ist ja so oder so angesagt, uns per icq bzw. hier nochmal kurzschliessen. Mal sehn was der DUDE sagt...

Ich habe gesprochen.. 

Marc


----------



## blackforest (13. Oktober 2006)

früh aufstehen?!?!? Ich hoffe mal du meinst das früh jetzt italienisch.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde sagen daß wir am Sonntag, früh aufstehen ist ja so oder so angesagt, uns per icq bzw. hier nochmal kurzschliessen. Mal sehn was der DUDE sagt...
> 
> Ich habe gesprochen..
> ...



Ich wollte Samstag Abend im alten Wiehre-Bahnhof ins Kino gehen. Wenn Du Sonntag um 10 Uhr auf dem Schauinsland sein möchtest, sollte ich mein Bike schon gleich mit zum Kino nehmen oder lohnt es sich nochmal, kurz vorher heim zu fahren?
Meine Meinung kennst Du.

@kona.orange: Shit happens...im wahrsten Sinne. 

MfG


----------



## waldman (13. Oktober 2006)

also um das nochmal zusammenzufassen:
in den bikepark wollen:
metzger, benjamin, ich

ebenso:
marc (bei dir kann einer mitfahren)
boris (wieviel gehn bei dem ?, bzw was hat er für ein auto und wieviel würde er mitnehmen)

das problem ist nicht das wochenende. glaub kaum dass einer von uns ohne auto nächstes wochenende eins hätte.


----------



## marc (14. Oktober 2006)

Also die Fraktion aus Schwaben geht davon aus daß wir uns um 10 Uhr oben auf dem Schauinsland treffen...


...mal sehen was der DUDE meint....am Sonntag morgen wird entschieden.

Aber ich spreche wohl für (fast) alle wenn ich behaupte daß 10 Uhr für uns Freerider etwas früh ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (14. Oktober 2006)

früh ist gar kein ausdruck.
ich bin vor 20 minuten erst gerade aufgestanden


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> früh ist gar kein ausdruck.
> ich bin vor 20 minuten erst gerade aufgestanden



...und dann noch der Nebel! Der is für morgen auch schon angekündigt...

Da muss man ja mit Licht fahren


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (14. Oktober 2006)

Kann das sein das wir am Schluss die Freiburg-Tour ohne Locals fahren ???

Gibt so ein super Wetter morgen und Ihr wollt den Tag verpennen ?  

Sollen wir Euch auf dem Rückweg vom Schauinsland aufsammeln? Dann könnt Ihr ausschlafen und kommt eben mit auf den Kandel.

Nicht das ich euch drohen will, aber wenn das am Sonntag mit Euch so kommt wie es jetzt aussieht müsst Ihr mit dem Spot leben und einen neuen Thread "Die Freiburger Local-Gurken" aufmachen


----------



## DCD (14. Oktober 2006)

also leute wie ich lese seid ihr euch noch nicht ganz einig. ich kenn die probematik, ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm. ihr habt keine lust auf strasse, wir nicht auf schotterauffahrt (zu viele ex-rennrad-profis bei uns im team...). daher also mein vorschlag mit dem treffpunkt oben am observatorium. dann kann jeder hoch fahren wir er will. der frühe zeitpunkt muss sein, wir wollen ja nach dem schauinsland noch rosskopf hoch, kandelhöhenweg, st.peter, hoch zum kandel runter nach waldkirch und wieder zurück nach freiburg. 
wenns euch zu früh ist können wir uns ja später treffen und ihr schliesst euch dann für die kandel-runde an. 
ich hab die mobil nr. von marc, dem freiburg-chef-duke mal gespeichert und werde mich am sonntagmorgen mal bei ihm melden. 

also vielleicht klappts ja irgenwie


----------



## waldman (14. Oktober 2006)

ich werde morgen auf jeden fall fahren.
nur sind für mich mit meinem bike mehr als 1500 höhenmeter unmöglich.
im vergleich:
- du hast ein cube cc ltd.
- ich hab ein ghost evo 2 mit 18cm federweg hinten und vorne und geschätzten 17 kilogramm.

das harmoniert auf einer tour einfach nicht. dazu ist es mir dann unangenehm wenn ihr wegen mir langsam machen müsst bzw wenn ich immer hinterher hänge.

mir geht es nicht ums ausschlafen, das war als witz gemeint.

es werden sich sicher locals finden die passendere räder und vor allem angepasste kondition haben. (blackforest, marc, bikelebowski haben alle freeride räder)

außerdem stößt mir eure route ein bisschen auf.
ich fahr ja nicht die teerstraße hoch weils ein bisschen schneller ist  
da sind wir dann einfach zu verschieden für eine gemeinsame tour, glaub es geht da einigen locals so.

wo wollt ihr denn runter ?
etwa auf einem waldweg ?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (14. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> - du hast ein cube cc ltd.



stimmt nicht ganz, bin morgen mit einem Specialized Enduro unterwegs, dürfte auch so um die 14-15 kg haben  



waldman schrieb:


> das harmoniert auf einer tour einfach nicht



Ich seh da kein Problem, bin bei den froeaters auch immer der langsamste (zumindest bergab) und trotzdem haben wir Spaß  



waldman schrieb:


> blackforest, marc, bikelebowski haben alle freeride räder



siehst Du, das verbindet  die froeaters auch  



waldman schrieb:


> wo wollt ihr denn runter ?
> etwa auf einem waldweg ?



sicher nicht, schau einfach mal unter www.froeaters.de in der Gallery


----------



## waldman (14. Oktober 2006)

ex-rennrad-profis auf freeride rädern kann ich mir nicht recht vorstellen.

aber gut lassen wir das.
den unterschied zwischen enduro und hc-freeride kennst du ja.
ne kannst echt vergessen, auch wenn ihr mit enduros fahrt.
die touren haben mir einfach zu viel höhenmeter, auch wenn ich nur einen teil mitfahren würde. ihr müsst ja schon ein ziemliches tempo vorlegen wenn ihr eure tour an einem tag schaffen wollt.

die abfahrten in eurer gallerie sind ja schon ganz nett. nur seh ich keinen der ein vergleichbares bike hätte wie ich. das flammenswitch noch am ehesten, kommt aber auch nicht an die tourenuntauglichkeit von meinem ran.
alle mit pike un luftdämpfer usw.
das einizge was bei meinem an ne tour erinnert ist das dreufachkettenblatt vorne  
das soll nichts bewertendes sein, auch nicht heißen was ich oder ihr für tolle räder habt. ist nur ein vergleich.
nachdem ich wieder sehe dass es nicht passt !

außerdem bin ich jetz eh schon in der einstellung in den bikepark zu gehn.
das wird noch bis sonntag früh anhalten bis marc anruft und mit sagt dass wir nicht alle räder ins auto bekommen


----------



## Krischaan (14. Oktober 2006)

BlueDiamond schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass ihr mich jetzt mit all denne Schwobe alleine lasst?
> Da verliere ich ja langsam auch den Glauben an die Locals...



Hallo Karsten, hallo marc
muß mal hier die non-HC-Freerider-but-all-mountain-enduro-ehemals-tourenbiker-gennant-werd-fahne hochhalten. Find die Idee mit der Straße auch nicht so toll. Aber prinzipiell Liebe ich es überall hochzufahren wo ich runterfahren will. Würde mich also, wenn mein Wecker nicht versagt, gerne zu der Schwabentour einfinden. Das Wetter wird ja wohl perfekt. Fahre notfalls auch Straße mit den Froeaters, aber wenn jemand mit durch den Wald fährt bin ich dabei. Muß ja nicht grade die direkte Trail-Variante werden. Also bräuchten wir einen Treffpunkt und eine Abfahrtszeit. 

An die hc-freerider-fraction:
habe vollstes verständnis, dass die rennradmäßige aktion nicht ganz zu euren rädern paßt. es gibt halt doch nicht eins für alles!
trotzdem einen schönen tag morgen

mit gruß
krischan


----------



## blackforest (14. Oktober 2006)

Mal so ne Frage?!? Braucht ihr Schwaben eigentlich euer Auto, während ihr radelt?!?

Damit könnten wir uns ja auch prima hochshutteln. Außerdem hättet ihr immer ein Verpflegungswagen dabei.


----------



## BlueDiamond (14. Oktober 2006)

Also mir ist es egal ob Straße oder Schotter oder Trail. Hauptsache der Tag morgen spielt sich komplett auf dem Bike ab 
@Froeaters: Wann treffen wir uns wo in Freiburg?

Grüße
BlueDiamond


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (14. Oktober 2006)

Krischaan schrieb:


> An die hc-freerider-fraction:
> habe vollstes verständnis, dass die rennradmäßige aktion nicht ganz zu euren rädern paßt. es gibt halt doch nicht eins für alles!
> trotzdem einen schönen tag morgen



danke !


----------



## Schwabi (14. Oktober 2006)

@BlueDiamond:
endlich mal einer von euch der mit rattsport on fire ist.
hier kann sich ja sonst keiner entscheiden und heult nur rum.
erst melden sich grossgoschig 10 locals an weil sie von den geizigen schwaben nicht local gurken genannt werden wollen und dann gibts von tag zu tag neue ausreden.


wer sehen will wie ex-rennrad profis bergauf und bergab fahren, soll am start sein!

und natürlich fahren wir auf asphalt bergauf um dann auch wieder auf asphalt bergab zu rollen! wie sonst!?

und: wer anfängt am guckstduinsland und am kandel rumzushuttlen, der soll wirklich gleich besser in bikepark gehn!


----------



## kona.orange (14. Oktober 2006)

Ey, jetz mach aber mal halblang hier Schwabi.
Keiner der hier diskutierenden Locals is son spinnerter, pupertärer, bergrunterrentnerüberfahrender Sonntagmorgenberghochshuttler.
Wenn man sein Wochenende mit Effizienz garnieren möchte, so soll man das tun.
Wenn man an seinem Wochenende absichtlich auf solches scheißt lol, so soll man das auch tun. Also Entspannung bitte. Macht euch nicht lächerlich.


----------



## waldman (14. Oktober 2006)

Schwabi schrieb:


> @BlueDiamond:
> endlich mal einer von euch der mit rattsport on fire ist.
> hier kann sich ja sonst keiner entscheiden und heult nur rum.
> erst melden sich grossgoschig 10 locals an weil sie von den geizigen schwaben nicht local gurken genannt werden wollen und dann gibts von tag zu tag neue ausreden.
> ...



 was geht denn mit dir ab  

ich fahr halt nur so lange bike wies mir spaß macht.
so frustiert wie du zu sein scheinst ist das bei dir schon lange nicht mehr der fall.

mach mal halblang ja. ich bin nicht verpflichtet mit dir zu fahren.
auch wenn ich am anfang gesagt hätte: hey cool da bin ich dabei. doch nicht mal das habe ich.
so frustrierte leut kann ich hier nicht gebrauchen, also fahrt eure tour doch alleine wenn ihr hier andre dumm anmachen müsst.  

irgendwo reichts auch mal wieder.

übrigens:
ich shuttle gern am schauinsland. ist echt schön mitm auto die kochenden biker auf der teerstraße zhu überholen


----------



## marc (14. Oktober 2006)

S T O P !


So, bin eben vom Firmenausflug zurück. Bauchweh vom Lachen, Halsschmerzen vom Lachen und nen Kopf vom Most trinken (ja ich weiß @blackforest, passt nicht zu meinem Trainingsplan, war aber ne Ausnahme )

Also: Habe eben mit dem DUDE gesprochen.

Treffpunkt für Alle badischen Freerider: 10 - 10.15 Uhr am Wiehrebahnhof.
Dann gemütliches hochtreten und Spaßvolle Abfahrt.

Wildbad rennt net weg. Wären eh zuwenig Autos momentan. Dude´s Pickup fällt aus...

Also wir machen ne Schauinsi Tour aber ohne Besuch  

@schwabi und Konsorten: Ich glaube Ihr seid zwar ganz in Ordnung, aber irgendwie passt´s doch net so ganz...vielleicht ein andermal. Viel Spaß aber auf Eurer Tour. 

Marc


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> S T O P !
> 
> 
> So, bin eben vom Firmenausflug zurück. Bauchweh vom Lachen, Halsschmerzen vom Lachen und nen Kopf vom Most trinken (ja ich weiß @blackforest, passt nicht zu meinem Trainingsplan, war aber ne Ausnahme )
> ...



Moin

Auf die Tour freu ich mich schon! Das wird ein "Freiburger Freerider Protestmarsch" gegens Spießbürgertum, Frühaufstehertum, Straßenfahrertum und Tourenvorschreibertum... 

Nein im Ernst. Ich wünschen den "Nordlichtern" einen schönen Tag rund um Freiburg und eine unfallfreie Tour. 
Das wird schon. Immerhin sind wohl doch Locals dabei.


----------



## Schwabi (15. Oktober 2006)

völlig verpjotert unsere freiburg locals hier!

seid doch nicht immer gleich so empfindlich!

puls und ball flach halten!
... alte rennradlerweissheit! ihr wisst ja!

vielleicht sehn wir uns ja wenn wir die forstwege runterschiessen!

euch auch einen schönen und unfallfreien sonntag!

und verpulvert nicht zuviel körner auf der schotterpiste bergauf, sonst fehlen die euch später bei den ortsschildsprints!


----------



## waldman (15. Oktober 2006)

gibs keinen smiley der den kopf schüttelt ?


----------



## Schwabi (15. Oktober 2006)

gibts keinen smiley für locals die man mit samt- anstatt mit rattspucht handschuhen anfassen muss?

immer schön locker in den waden bleiben und nicht immer alles gleich so ernst nehmen!

beleidigte haben wir zu hause auch genug schon im beleidigten schwarzwurscht special!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (15. Oktober 2006)

jo is gut. viel spaß auf eurer tour !


----------



## blackforest (15. Oktober 2006)

Schwabi schrieb:


> @BlueDiamond:
> endlich mal einer von euch der mit rattsport on fire ist.
> hier kann sich ja sonst keiner entscheiden und heult nur rum.
> erst melden sich grossgoschig 10 locals an weil sie von den geizigen schwaben nicht local gurken genannt werden wollen und dann gibts von tag zu tag neue ausreden.
> ...





Du hast hier wohl ein bischen den Einsatz von Smileys vergessen, kann das sein?!? Ansonsten find ich deine Ansichten en bischen "komisch"


----------



## marc (15. Oktober 2006)

So mini Herre 

Nachfolgend der Tourbericht von heute.

Teilnehmer: BikeLebowski,Dude,Olli,blackforest,Waldmann,Marc

Wir sind, nicht allzufrüh, aber auch net so spät um kurz nach 10 uhr vom Wiehrebahnhof aus Richtung Kappler Tal gestartet. Also zur besten Freerider Zeit.

Die Schwobe hän bis dertna scho ihr erschdes Hemm durchgschwitzt ket  

Zuerst über Freerider-Asphalt 



ohne Verkehr und dann später auf Freeride-Schotter zum Kohlerhau wo die erste Pause Freeridemäsig abgehalten wurde:



v.l.n.r: marc,die Gebrüder FOX Dude (Boris) & Olli, BikeLebowski (Benjamin) und Waldman (Ansgar). blackforest (Matthias) am Linseneintopf.

Gediegen auf Freerider-Schotter und Forstweg gings dann nochmal bissl höher,



bis wir an der Wetterstation auf dem Schauinsland rauskamen.

Die Schwobe wared scho über alli Berg´!!

Kurz umgezogen



um für den Abstieg gerüstet zu sein. Da entdeckte doch waldmann eine lukrative Einnahmequelle die uns später dann in der Stadt die Verpflegung sichern sollte. Table Dance auf´m Schwarzwaldbänkli...eine ältere Dame war derart angetan daß sie unserem kanadischen Freerider flux nen Zwanziger in den Hosenbund steckte.


 und einen weiteren in den Helm als Ansgar in die "Vollen ging"...




Noch ein Freerider Gang-Bang Foto und ab gings auf den Locals-Trails hinab ins inzwischen auch sonnige Freiburg, das am Vormittag im Nebel versteckt war.



Falls jemand fragt warum ich HINTER BikeLebowski stehe: Die ältere Dame kam mit ZWEI Euro auf mich zu.....nee, also so nicht meine Damen...  

Insgesamt eine sehr schöne Tour (wie immer mit uns) mit einem brachialen Kettenklemmer der NICHT von dieser Welt war und einer Neuen Rektalen Massagen-Methode, die Euch aber der Herr BikeLebowski bitte selber erzählen soll...

Ride on, Dudes

Marc


----------



## waldman (15. Oktober 2006)

hey marc,
echt cooler bericht. 
freeridemäßig locker


----------



## PräsidentThoma (15. Oktober 2006)

moin jungs

war auf der schwabentour dabei und muss sagen, hat echt spaß gemacht.
ohne die asphaltauffahrt hätten wir die ganze strecke wahrscheinlich nicht vor dunkelheit abfahren können.
war auf jeden fall ein anstrengender tag, dafür kamen wir aber auch in den genuss von einigen der schönsten trails, die unsere gegend so bietet.
ich denke, ihr werdet demnächst die fotos auf deren homepage anschauen können.
trotzdem nächstes mal vielleicht n bissel weniger, mal schauen ob ich morgen noch laufen kann...


----------



## Chaparral Rider (15. Oktober 2006)

hey die leute, die heut auf den kandel hoch sind.war jemand von euch heut in einer größeren gruppe auf der asphaltstraße auf den kandel unterwegs?bin mit dem moped heut an einer gruppe vorbei gefahren,die fast nur mit freereidern unterwegs waren.die jungs verdienen dafür meinen respect!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DCD (16. Oktober 2006)

müssen wohl wir gewesen sein. 
sind aber nicht nur zum kandel, waren vorher auf dem schauinsland und roßkopf, dann über kandelhöhenweg nach st. peter. bilder gibts demnächst auf unserer homepage.

war ne super tour, danke an die anwesenden locals, hat sehr viel spass gemacht mit euch zu fahren!!! 
ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal wieder 

dem windigen gings später wieder einigermassen, er konnte zumindest mit dem auto nach hause fahren.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (16. Oktober 2006)

jo, das war doch mal wieder eine super Tour   

Auch meinen großen Respekt für die Freiburger Locals die die Tour sauber mitgefahren sind, war ein Klasse Tag mit Euch. Hat schon was wenn die Locals sich wirklich erstklassig auf den Trails auskennen.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. Oktober 2006)

marc schrieb:


> So mini Herre
> 
> Nachfolgend der Tourbericht von heute.
> 
> ...



Moin Marc

Sehr detailliert, was Du hier niedergeschrieben hast. Da gibbet nix zu kriteln. Nur Ollies Forellen-Fangen im Fluß hätte noch eine Erwähnung verdient... 
Ansonsten wars ne wirklich schöne Auf äh.. Abfahrt. Nächstes mal aber bitte mit weniger Knie- und Unterleibsschmerzen. 

Kurz zur Massage: Einfach während der Fahrt auf den Hinterreifen setzen und warten bis der Schmerz nachlässt. Hierbei ist die Massagezeit umgekehrt proportional zur Stollenlänge. Geht somit auch mit RR-Reifen. Dauert nur länger.

Noch Fragen?

MfG


----------



## marc (16. Oktober 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Hierbei ist die Massagezeit umgekehrt proportional zur Stollenlänge.




Sehr genial ausgedrückt...    

@froeaters, freut mich daß Eure Tour auch von Erfolg und Spaß gekrönt war. Und die anwesenden Locals, ich vermute mal BlueDiamond, haben dann zumindest für uns die Fahne hochgehalten   

Aber um ehrlich zu sein, keiner von uns hätte das konditionell geschafft, von daher war die Entscheidung so in Ordnung. Denke man sieht sich sonst mal...

Gruß Marc


----------



## BlueDiamond (16. Oktober 2006)

Die Fahne haben wir natürlich gemeinsam hoch gehalten. Krischaan, Basti, Dominik, Stefan und ??? habe leider den Namen vergessen  
War auf jeden Fall eine Super Tour, hat viel Spaß gemacht und den Tag auch tatsächlich voll ausgefüllt, woran ich am Anfang doch meine Zweifel hatte  
Aber mit viel Cappu und den zugehörigen Pippipausen wurde der Zeitplan dann doch eingehalten  
Und in Sachen mannsdicke Baumstämme überspringen  abgefahrene Wortschöpfungen, Worp 5 Abfahrten über Kicker und Pausenfrequenz kann zumindest ich noch einiges lernen 
Und wenn es dem windigen auch wieder besser geht dann bin ich erleichtert. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Statusbericht von Krischaans Schulter.

@Locals: Jetzt heißt es Kondition trainieren, denn noch mal solltet ihr euch so ein Event nicht entgehen lassen!

Viele Grüße
Karsten


----------



## marc (16. Oktober 2006)

Karsten, Du Überläufer.........darauf steht mindestens 2 Jahre Cannondale Fahren ohne Bewährung....


----------



## blackforest (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich glaube mit Capuccino allein würd ich die Tour nicht durchstehen die ihr da abgerissen habt. Respekt. 

Aber ganz ehrlich war es so glaub ich schon am besten. Nach em Schauinsland war ich nicht mehr in der Lage auf den Kandel zu fahren. Was vll. auch daran gelegn hat, dass wir mal wieder nicht gerade die schnellste Abfahrtsroute gewählt haben. 

Im Übrigen erwarte ich natürlich auch von der Schwaben-Gruppe hier einen vollständigen Tourenbericht.


----------



## DCD (17. Oktober 2006)

Tourbericht Sonntag 14.10.2006

Recht früh am Sonntagmorgen (8.00 Uhr) trafen sich die extra angereisten Froeaters mit den Freiburger Locals am verabreden Platz. Dort geschah dann auch gleich das schlimmste was bei einem Tourstart passieren kann: Die Kaffeemaschine in der Bäckerei streike und so musste die 13 Mann starke Truppe den Weg zum Schauinsland ohne Cappuccino antreten!!!
Am Fuße des Schauinsland wurde dann erst mal eine Pinkelpause eingelegt. Erleichtert könne dann der Schauinsland erklommen wurden. Oben im Bergrestaurant gab es dann endlich den schon lang ersehnten Cappuccino. Nach der Abfahrt wieder unten in Freiburg ankommen mussten die Kohlenhydratspeicher wieder aufgefüllt werden. Im Subway gab es lecker Baguette und natürlich Cappuccino. Der ein oder andre nutze die Pause auch zum Pipi machen.
Mit dem Baguette, das sich sofort in den Waden entfaltete um dort umbändige Kräfte zu mobilisieren fuhr die ganze Mannschaft in wahnsinniger Geschwindigkeit über geheime, nur den Locals bekannten Schleichwegen hoch zum Rosskopf um dort mal wieder ordentlich austreten zu können. Leider war der Kiosk an dem es hätte Cappuccino geben sollen auf Grund des herannahenden Winters schon abgebaut. Vom Rosskopf ging es über den Kandlhöhenweg fast ohne Unterbrechung (wenn mal man von Reifenflicken und Pipi machen absieht) nach St. Peter. Dort angekommen war der Hunger in der Truppe so gross, dass einige sich ein Schnitzel bestellten, andere Kuchen und Cappuccino. 
Wieder frisch gestärkt war es für die Biker eine leichte Übung noch schnell hoch zum Kandel zu flitzen. Um den Kaffeehaushalt wieder ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen wurde oben auf dem Kandel erst mal ein Cappuccino getrunken um nachher auch wieder ordentlich Pipi machen zu können. 
Vom Kandel gings dann runter. Unterwegs hats den Windigen wegen zu viel Bleedsinn auf dem Fahrrad noch ziemlich heftig gebeytelt, was ihm jetzt den Spitznahmen Wind-Beytel eingebracht hat. 
Da aber unsere Locals, hier insbesondre Blue Diamond, sehr Orts- und Trailkundig sind stand auch sehr schnell ein Plan, wie der Windige auf schnellstem Wege ins Tal gebracht werden konnte (MonsterQTreiber begleitete ihn dabei). 
Die noch übrig gebliebenen Radfahrer fuhren dann noch bis ganz runter (Unterbrochen von ein paar Reifenflick und Pipi-Pausen). Unten angekommen verabschiedeten sich die Locals und ein sehr schöner Tag mit viel Cappuccinotrinken und der Zelebration von ein bisschen Radsport neigte sich dem Ende zu. 
Die Froeaters fuhren dann noch ganz gemächlich wieder Richtung Freiburg um dort erst mal in einer Pizzeria was zu essen. Und zum Nachtisch gab es Cappuccino

Vielen Dank an die Locals und an alle die dabei waren! War doch mal wieder ein sinnvoller Sonntag.


----------



## marc (17. Oktober 2006)

Dann mal Gute Besserung an den Wind-Beytel... 
Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## Schwabi (17. Oktober 2006)

wollt aufm damenbart den gleichen bleedsinn aufm fahrrad machen wie die jungen seycher.
hats dann abe leider in de bosche ney beyttlet!

aber war halb so wild. sah erst schlimmer aus.
im krankenhaus haben sie ihn druchgecheckt. alles tip top functione.
helm ist halt schrott. aber das war eh nicht der schönste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (17. Oktober 2006)

Schwabi schrieb:


> helm ist halt schrott. aber das war eh nicht der schönste.



Ziemlich Aufwand um an nen Neuen Helm zu kommen 

Gut daß nichts ernstes passiert ist . Ja so isser halt der DAMENpfad


----------



## DCD (19. Oktober 2006)

die bilder von der tour sind jetzt endlich da.

also auf unserer homepage in der gallery natürlich!


----------



## waldman (20. Oktober 2006)

so, nachdem der letzte sturm den schönberg trail mehr als verwüstet hat war ich heute mal mit meinem glock-feldspaten unterwegs  

lasst euch überraschen (komplett fertig ist der trail leider noch nicht). Wenn ich das nächste mal loszieh sag ich evtl vorher bescheid. war ne spontane angelegenheit heute.
leider hatte ich keinen hammer und keine nägel dabei. verdammt.
aber man lernt nie aus


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (20. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> so, nachdem der letzte sturm den schönberg trail mehr als verwüstet hat war ich heute mal mit meinem glock-feldspaten unterwegs
> 
> lasst euch überraschen (komplett fertig ist der trail leider noch nicht). Wenn ich das nächste mal loszieh sag ich evtl vorher bescheid. war ne spontane angelegenheit heute.
> leider hatte ich keinen hammer und keine nägel dabei. verdammt.
> aber man lernt nie aus



Student müsste man sein...


----------



## blackforest (20. Oktober 2006)

Echt??

Heute gings bei mir nur von 9 bis 19 Uhr.


----------



## marc (31. Oktober 2006)

Fred-Abrutschgefahr!!!!!!!


...kein Abstieg in die 2. Liga


----------



## waldman (31. Oktober 2006)

jetzt wurde gerade sogar der student fertig mit arbeiten.
ist glaub fast ein neuen rekord.
von heut morgen viertel vor neun bis um dreiviertel elf


----------



## marc (6. November 2006)

Hallo, bin ich Hausmeister...  und muß den Fred jedesmal aus dem Keller tragen  

War am WE bissl unterwegs und wollt Euch ein bisschen die Off-Season mit Bildern schmackhaft machen. Biken geht immer...  (vor allem wenn man net allein fährt  )









Man sieht sich...

Marc


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (6. November 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Hallo, bin ich Hausmeister...  und muß den Fred jedesmal aus dem Keller tragen
> 
> War am WE bissl unterwegs und wollt Euch ein bisschen die Off-Season mit Bildern schmackhaft machen. Biken geht immer...  (vor allem wenn man net allein fährt  )
> ...
> ...



Moin Moin

Marc, danke fürs schleppen, aber du hast ja auch den gesündesten Rücken von uns hier... 

Bei der Gelegenheit hieve ich den Fred mal ganz nach oben (temporär) indem ich die Frage stelle, was am WE abgeht. Hätte Zeit und Lust die Wälder unsicher zu machen.
Wie schauts aus?

MfG

PS: Was ist denn eine Off-Season, wenn biken immer geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (6. November 2006)

schön, schön marc !  

ich schließ mich der frage von benjamin an. was geht am wochenende. todtnau hat zu, also hät ich bock auf ne tour.
hat jemand gute vorschläge.

diese woche gehts noch zu nem nightride:
mit der bahn nach hinterzarten dann über singletrails nach freiburg runter.
alles findet nach 19:30 statt. dann fahren wir studenten umsonst   
boris hab ich deshalb schon angehauen, der wär interessiert.
mittwoch geht nicht da hat boris keine zeit, dienstag und freitag ich keine zeit.
also wäre ich für donnerstag. montag fällt auch weg weil des jetz ein bisschen knapp werden würde.   ich ruf nachher evtl mal noch boris an was er zu donnerstag meint.
boris ist essenziel weil sonst glaube ich niemand von uns den weg kennt.


der aufruf zum nightride geht an alle. jeder der bock hat melden !


----------



## marc (6. November 2006)

Donnerstag hab ich einen unverschiebbaren Termin (geschäftlich)....
Aber ich würd einen Nightride eh an einem WE bevorzugen....aber ist ja noch länger dunkel  Wünsch Euch aber Viel Spaß  

Am Samstag wär mal wieder Dirtpark geplant, bissl fahren bevor ichs verlern  
und dann mal wieder bauen nachdem die Vandalen zugeschlagen haben... 

Sonntag Tour...warum net   Würde dann wie gesagt "Verstärkung" mitbringen  

Marc


----------



## waldman (6. November 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Aber ich würd einen Nightride eh an einem WE bevorzugen....aber ist ja noch länger dunkel  Wünsch Euch aber Viel Spaß



nightride am we find ich unpraktisch. weil ich am we lieber den ganzen tag fahren geh. unter der woche hätte ich eben auch abends zeit.
jetz eh erst mal schaun was boris sagt.


----------



## waldman (7. November 2006)

sodele,
der nightride findet nicht statt. unser guide kann diese woche leider zeitlich nicht mit. und von uns anderen kennt nieman den weg.
evtl könnt man auf was andres fahren


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. November 2006)

Moin

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle den Leuten gratulieren, die jetzt frei haben und biken gehen können!! VIEL SPASS
Allen anderen (mich eingeschlossen) mein Beileid!

Das Wetter is ne Frechheit...Ich könnt  

MfG





PS: Heute ist der 15.11.


----------



## waldman (15. November 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Allen anderen (mich eingeschlossen) mein Beileid!
> .



du hast immerhin noch zeit tagsüber ins internet zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PräsidentThoma (15. November 2006)

hätte auf jeden fall mal bock, mitzukommen.könnt ihr hier ankündigen, wann ihr geht und wann bzw wo ihr euch trefft?morgen, also donnerstag, solls ja wettermäßig wieder recht warm werden.
gruß


----------



## waldman (18. November 2006)

wenn morgen das wetter gut ist machen wir (Gebrüder Wasmer) ne tour.
also einfach morgen früh mal im forum vorbeischaun.


----------



## PräsidentThoma (18. November 2006)

hoffentlich nicht zu früh 
sonst gern.


----------



## Schwabi (20. November 2006)

scheint ja wunderbar geklappt zu haben mit eurer tour!


----------



## waldman (21. November 2006)

Schwabi schrieb:


> scheint ja wunderbar geklappt zu haben mit eurer tour!



ne ich sag jetz nix


----------



## marc (21. November 2006)

gaaanz ruhig, entspannen... hier ein nettes Bild





war ne lustige Tour. Immer im Kreis rum auf den gelben Blättern....


----------



## Schwabi (21. November 2006)

na bitte geht doch!


----------



## waldman (21. November 2006)

also hier nochmal die entschuldigung an präsident thoma:
ich kam nicht mehr zum ins forum schreiben, bzw es hätte dir nicht mehr gereicht es zu lesen und zu reagieren da wir uns recht kurzfristig verabredeten.
das nächste mal, dann mit handynummern, dann gehts.


----------



## PräsidentThoma (21. November 2006)

kein problem, war noch geschädigt vom vorabend... 
wo wart ihr?


----------



## waldman (21. November 2006)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> kein problem, war noch geschädigt vom vorabend...
> wo wart ihr?



rosskopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. November 2006)

Moin Moin

Da hab ich ja wieder watt verpasst!
Am kommenden WE solls ja auch wieder schön + warm werden. Wie schauts aus? Ich wäre dabei.

MfG


----------



## marc (6. Dezember 2006)

So, mal ein paar Bilder vom letzten Sonntach:


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (6. Dezember 2006)

marc schrieb:


> So, mal ein paar Bilder vom letzten Sonntach:



Wie?Watt?Gefahren?

Gar nicht Bescheid gegeben, Keule. Sitten sind das... 

MfG


----------



## marc (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab ne Alternative zum schwere Freeider entdeckt (allerdings nur bergauf  ). 
Für Bergab ist das dann doch ein bisschen zu langsam....aber Federweg ohne Ende und auch die Wartung und Pflege ist einfach. 
Werbeflächen bis zum Abwinken....
...und ein echter Viergelenker:





 

Marc


----------



## Schwabi (12. Dezember 2006)

Sport-Salami


----------



## waldman (12. Dezember 2006)

also marc  

Ich mein Rennradfahren ist ja schon schlimm genug  

Aber jetz auch noch Reiten, ich hab ehrlich Angst um deine sexuelle Gesinnung.  
Ich mein, so richtig reiten, mit Bandschatzen, Plündern. Des wär was für en Freerider. Aber so kann des nich weiter gehn.  
Immerhin bist ohne Sattel unterwegs, das rettet wieder ein kleines bisschen Ehre 

Hat des Pferd wenigstens GPS ? Dann könntest mal deine schönsten Routen hier rein stellen. Ich geh nicht so gern ohne Plan ausm Haus, besonders jetz wo es kalt ist.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Dezember 2006)

marc schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Alternative zum schwere Freeider entdeckt (allerdings nur bergauf  ).
> Für Bergab ist das dann doch ein bisschen zu langsam....aber Federweg ohne Ende und auch die Wartung und Pflege ist einfach.
> Werbeflächen bis zum Abwinken....
> ...und ein echter Viergelenker:
> ...



Was kommt als nächstes??

Einladung am Sonntag zu Gebäck und grünem Tee?

Da machste watt mit

Ist es schon zu spät, für Sonntag ein Alternativprogramm vorzuschlagen...?

MfG

PS: Das ohne Sattel fahren kennt er vom biken


----------



## marc (13. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt macht mich mal net so fertig hier  

Nur weil ich als Kind das Auswahlverfahren in Bad Segeberg als Winnetous unehelichen Sohn verloren habe. Dabei war ich auf die Reitszene so scharf (mit Apahatschis Schwester  )...

Ich überleg mal ob ich das Rennrad irgendwo an dem Tierchen festmachen kann, dann wär mein Aktionsradius weit größer...

marc


----------



## Berggams (16. Dezember 2006)

hi leutz,

heute Abend gibt's nen nightride vom Rosskopf 
Wer bei uns mitfahren möchte sollte sich um 1800 am SWR-Gebäude in der Kartäuserstrasse 45 einfinden.

marc, 
du darfst auch mit deinem neuen Sportgerät aufwarten (im Falle das du die Beleuchtungsanlage irgendwo  festgetackert kriegst; nicht zu vergessen die Katzenaugen an den Speichen ähh Hufen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (16. Dezember 2006)

Sodelle, damit der Thread nicht noch von den Reitfreunden Breisgau übernommen wird hier mal ein paar Bilder von unsere heutigen Nachmittagsbeschäftigung:

Timo haut sich raus:





Ansgar am Sender:





Ansgar am Roadgap:





und der Phil hinterher:





Weil ich die Bilder gemacht hab und vorher noch über den Rosskopf gefahren bin gibts halt von mir mal keine Bilder.


----------



## Berggams (17. Dezember 2006)

hi blackforest,

geile pics hast du hier eingestellt 
Leider hatten wir gestern Abend nicht soviel Glück mit dem Wetter 
Wir sind zwar den Serpentinenpfad hinter dem SWR-Gebäude hoch, waren dann aber auf der Fahrstrasse schon so nass, dass wir ihn auch gleich wieder runter sind 
pics von unserem Kurztrip gibts keine (sind nichts geworden).


----------



## waldman (17. Dezember 2006)

blöd gelaufen.
aber so ists wetter nunmal. einmal hat man glück, das andre mal pech.

heute schauts ja auch nicht so super aus, regnen wirds aber hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## marc (18. Dezember 2006)

Klasse Bilder. Bin ich froh daß ich aufs Pferd umgestiegen bin, da mithalten geht nimmer und nun hab ich ja ne vierbeinige Ausrede  
















...nee, Scherz, keine Sorge. MTB rules!!!!


----------



## marc (2. Januar 2007)

Ich wünsch alles Geländeradsportfahrern ein Guten Neues Jahr. Bleibt sturzfrei und gesund und Viel Spaß bei der tollsten Nebenbeschäftigung  

Marc


----------



## h-walk (6. Januar 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Ich wünsch alles Geländeradsportfahrern ein Guten Neues Jahr. Bleibt sturzfrei und gesund und Viel Spaß bei der tollsten Nebenbeschäftigung
> 
> Marc



Schließe mich mal an, an dieser Stelle nochmals Vielen Dank an Matthias (blackforest) für die super Schauinsland-Tour, absolut klasse   !!!

Greez
H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berggams (7. Januar 2007)

ersma auch von mir,

die besten Wünsche fürs neue Jahr 

Wer heute Bock hat 'ne kleine Tour zu fahren, kann sich um 1230 am SWR-Gebäude, Kartäuserstr. 45, einfinden.
Kurze Tourbeschreibung:

Gefahren wird auf den Rosskopf, und dann wieder runter    

Übrigens, Waldschrate dürfen sich auch einfinden


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Januar 2007)

Berggams schrieb:


> ersma auch von mir,
> 
> die besten Wünsche fürs neue Jahr
> 
> ...



Moin

Grad wieder zurück von der ersten Rosskopf-Runde 07.

Wäre gern mitgekommen, aber als ichs gelesen hatte, war ich schon für ne Rosskopf-Runde verabredet (14.00 Uhr). Leider meldete sich der gewisse Kollege mit kanadischem Fahruntersatz kurz vorher ab... 

Hab Dich und Kollegen beim ausrollen auf der Forstautobahn gesehen. 

Was soll ich sagen...Nach dem Weihnachtstagen bei Mutti war der Aufstieg kein Spaß. Aber runter wars wie immer spaßig. Leider hatte das schöne Wetter so manche Omma & Co auf die Trails gelockt.

Wäre fein, wenn Du nächstes mal etwas früher Bescheid geben könntest (falls möglich). Dann könnte man besser planen und zusammen fahren.

Also von mir auch nochmal an ALLE ein erfolgreiches, unfallfreies Jahr 2007 

MfG


----------



## PräsidentThoma (7. Januar 2007)

hi!
hab heute, 7. januar, mein sks-steckschutzblech auf der rosskopfabfahrt wohl irgendwo verloren, wär cool, wenns jemand gefunden hat und mir bescheid geben kann.
gruß


----------



## kona.orange (8. Januar 2007)

@TheBikeLebowski
Ehm... Entschuldige mich für die blöde Aktion. 
Hast was gut bei mir. Wie wärs mit einer geführten Tour durch hochschwarzwäldliche Gefilde? Als angehender Geograf fallen mir bestimmt ein paar lustige Geschichten ein.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. Januar 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> @TheBikeLebowski
> Ehm... Entschuldige mich für die blöde Aktion.
> Hast was gut bei mir. Wie wärs mit einer geführten Tour durch hochschwarzwäldliche Gefilde? Als angehender Geograf fallen mir bestimmt ein paar lustige Geschichten ein.



Geograph oder Geographielehrer... 

Datt Angebot nehm ich mal gern an. Hoffe, es sind dann noch mehr Kollegen mit am Start.

MfG


----------



## Berggams (8. Januar 2007)

@ TheBikeLebowski



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Hab Dich und Kollegen beim ausrollen auf der Forstautobahn gesehen.



joo, dacht ichs mir doch so im vorbeirollen. Wir waren doch schonmal zusammen auf dem Kandel unterwegs, oder?



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Wäre fein, wenn Du nächstes mal etwas früher Bescheid geben könntest (falls möglich). Dann könnte man besser planen und zusammen fahren.



war halt ziemlich spontan die Aktion, deswegen auch der Titel "für die Kurzentschlossenen". Gelobe hiermit aber feierlich Besserung und kündige zaghaft ein Vorhaben am kommenden WE an.
Zeit und Ort stehen bei mir aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## blackforest (8. Januar 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Geograph oder Geographielehrer...
> 
> Datt Angebot nehm ich mal gern an. Hoffe, es sind dann noch mehr Kollegen mit am Start.
> 
> MfG



Hast du was gegen Geographielehrer?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Januar 2007)

Berggams schrieb:


> @ TheBikeLebowski
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jau. Das mit dem Kandel stimmt. Von Waldkirch aus. Mit Marc und Co. 

Zwecks fahren am WE würde bei mir nur am Sonntag gehen. 

@Blackforest: Wenn Du meinen alten Lehrer gesehen hättest...


----------



## Berggams (11. Januar 2007)

sodele,

Sonntach würde bei mir auch passen. Nach Möglichkeit aber relativ früh so gegen 1100, muss mich nämlich später noch familiären Dingen widmen.
Vorschläge zur Örtlichkeit sind herzlich willkommen.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Januar 2007)

Moin

Am Samstag bin ich noch auf einem Geburtstag...wird sicher später 

Deshalb sag ich mal, dass 1100 n bisserl früh für mich sein wird. Dachte so an 13.00 Uhr! Würds Dir auch noch passen, oder is zu spät.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berggams (12. Januar 2007)

joo, 1300 passt auch  

das Familiengedöns hat sich in Schall und Rauch aufgelöst 
Wie siehts mit der Location aus? Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## marc (24. Januar 2007)

so, nachdem der Freeridetreff einen eigenen Fred hat und dieser hier langsam nach unten rutscht hol ich den mal hoch  

Am WE, wenns net so saumässig siffig ist, wär doch ne Schneerunde am Rossi was feines...?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Januar 2007)

marc schrieb:


> so, nachdem der Freeridetreff einen eigenen Fred hat und dieser hier langsam nach unten rutscht hol ich den mal hoch
> 
> Am WE, wenns net so saumässig siffig ist, wär doch ne Schneerunde am Rossi was feines...?



Bin skifahren (lernen)


----------



## Berggams (25. Januar 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Am WE, wenns net so saumässig siffig ist, wär doch ne Schneerunde am Rossi was feines...?



dafür könnt ich mich auch erweichen lassen tun.
Was schwebt dir denn so vor, eher SA oder So?
Außerdem wäre dies ein vorzüglicher Zeitpunkt meine junfräuliche 66 samt dem neuen Laufrad einzuweihen


----------



## marc (26. Januar 2007)

du willst die Italienerin doch nicht dem Dreck und Schlamm da draußen aussetzen???  
Bin am WE wie immer ohne PC und nur schnurlos errecihbar. Nummer hast ja.
Scheint aber auf Sonntag raus zu laufen.

marc


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. Januar 2007)

Berggams schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem wäre dies ein vorzüglicher Zeitpunkt meine junfräuliche 66 samt dem neuen Laufrad einzuweihen



Was ist es denn leckeres geworden? 
Viel Spass beim einsauen.

MfG


----------



## Berggams (26. Januar 2007)

marc schrieb:


> du willst die Italienerin doch nicht dem Dreck und Schlamm da draußen aussetzen???



hi marc,

bei meinem geschmeidigen Fahrstil, werde ich eh öfters abseits des Trails zu finden sein 
Durch den dort vorhandenen, quasi Neuschnee stellt sich dann auch gleich ein gewissermaßen automatischer Selbstreinigungseffekt ein 
Nachteil => der hohe Kraftaufwand um Mensch und Maschine wieder auf den Trail zu wuchten, sowie die langen Wartezeiten für die anderen Beteiligten 

Ne, selbstverständliche nehme ich keine Rücksicht auf mimosenhaft anmutende Italienerinnen



marc schrieb:


> Scheint aber auf Sonntag raus zu laufen.



Sonntach wär mir auch lieber, Wetter soll da auch besser sein



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Was ist es denn leckeres geworden?



guckst du hier:



in Worten:
veltec dh-Nabe,
Fr 6.1-Felge
sapim race-Speichen
und natürlich die
Italienerin in der Ausstattung RC2 ETA


----------



## kona.orange (21. Februar 2007)

Ohje. Der Thread säuft immer weiter ab. 4 Wochen keiner mehr geschrieben.
Also:
Ich bin heut aufm Kandel gewesen. Den KHW runter nach Waldkirch. Schön wars.


----------



## blackforest (21. Februar 2007)

Ich war heut den ganzen Tag in der FB :kotz:.  (vll. interessierts ja wen!)

Und das macht Ansgar, die faule Sau, gerade :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (22. Februar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Und das macht Ansgar, die faule Sau, gerade :



Schneekanone auf dem Feldberg bedienen????  

Der Fred wird wieder leben!!! Sobald das Wetter einen Gemütsumschwung zulässt und man das geliebte Vehikel des öfteren benutzt


----------



## blackforest (22. Februar 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Schneekanone auf dem Feldberg bedienen????



Nee, Mensch dat is doch wo völlig anders  



			
				marc schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fred wird wieder leben!!! Sobald das Wetter einen Gemütsumschwung zulässt und man das geliebte Vehikel des öfteren benutzt



Wie schön soll das Wetter denn noch werden?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. Februar 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Wie schön soll das Wetter denn noch werden?



Dem ist voll zuzustimmen! 
Ich bin froh, dass ich z.Z. zwei Schwarzwälder Baustellen in der Wohnung hab-denn mit einem einsatzbereitem Untersatz würde ich mich nur noch mehr darüber aufregen, dass ich arbeiten muss, obwohl die Trails rufen... 

Aber die Baustellen werden kleiner-mein neuer Dämpfer ist heute gekommen. Noch die passenden Buchsen besorgen und rein ins SWITCH. Wer will den roten haben?! 

@marc: Jetzt als Moderator hast Du doch bestimmt die Möglichkeiten einzelnen Herstellern Feuer unterm Hintern zu machen, oder? Ruf mal bei Syncros an und rate denen, Sonderschichten einzulegen, damit endlich meine Pedalen kommen!

MfG und hoffe, dass wir am WE um den 10. März vollgefedert über die Trails fahren können.


----------



## marc (2. März 2007)

Am Sonntag soll´s ja etwas angenehmer werden...kleine Tour gefällig?
Bin zwar am WE nicht online, jedoch haben die meisten ja meine Handynummer.
Evtl. Kybfelsen oder Rossi?

Gruß Marc


----------



## kona.orange (2. März 2007)

Hier! Ich! Bin für Kybfelsen.


----------



## marc (2. März 2007)

> Hier! Ich! Bin für Kybfelsen.



...ok, da ich von meinem Zweitwohnsitz den Kybfelsen auch sehe, bzw. das Wetter ruf ich am SO vormittag durch und du darfst dann die Reihenfolge weitermachen, Quasi "Reise nach Jerusalem" auf Freeriderisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berggams (2. März 2007)

ich will auch Kybi fahrn, wenns Wetter passt und ich nicht allzu saftlos vom Vortag bin.

marc, du meldest dich


----------



## waldman (2. März 2007)

ich bin au mal wieder dabei


----------



## kona.orange (2. März 2007)

Laßt sich doch nicht schlecht an. Konkrete Uhrzeit, Treffpunkt?
Mal unverbindlich 10 Uhr am *ALTEN* Wiehrebahnhof?


----------



## waldman (3. März 2007)

ich muss mich glaub wieder abmelden. werd aufn schauinsland shutteln.  
aber mal abwarten. wenn ich mitfahren sollte bin ich einfach um 10 in der wiehre. aber wartet nicht auf mich


----------



## marc (3. März 2007)

Hola´  10 Uhr is n bissl früh.....

11 würde auch noch reichen, im Alter braucht man mehr Schlaf!!!
Dann wär´s ok.

Ansgar, Du faule ******     stell Dich net so a


----------



## kona.orange (3. März 2007)

Also om ölf Ohr.
Abgemacht.

Was mim Benjamin? Krank? Kein Bike? Nich da? Etwa noch Ski Fahren?


----------



## waldman (3. März 2007)

wir können ja ein treffzeitpunkt aufm kybbfelsen abmachen und dann zusammen runterrollen.

es war heut einfach zu geil vom schaui runter um es morgen auszulassen  

saukalt und windig wars oben:



phil springt auf allem ab:



gefechtsbereit:


----------



## kona.orange (4. März 2007)

Ja genau! Ich nehm mein Schweizer Taschenlagerfeuer mit. Wir geben dann Rauchzeichen, wenn wir oben angekommen sind. Bis ihr da seid tun wir derweil noch n bischen trailen. Geht ja ganz gut da oben.

Schätze mal daß wir um halb eins oben sind. Vielleicht auch erst um eins. Weißt ja wie das is eh man so los kommt und dann hier und da noch ein Schwätzchen hält.


----------



## Berggams (4. März 2007)

Schei$$e,

nachdem ich gestern noch halbwegs fit meinen Terrassenboden verlegt habe, gehts mir heute Morgen um so schlechter 
Muss mich wohl verkühlt haben.
Ich wünsche allen viel Spass, sei es nun auf dem Schauinsland ober am Kybfelsen. Mit dem Wetter scheint ihr ja Glück zu haben.


----------



## kona.orange (4. März 2007)

So sehet, was ihr verpaßt habt:

Marc, Tina und ich, wir sind in der Wiehre gestartet. Bei schönstem Wetter die schönsten Trails hoch aufn Kybfelsen. Lauter richtig nette Wanderer unterwegs gewesen und freundliche Hunde. Warmer Sonnenschein, Waldduft, Friede, Freude, Freeridekuchen. Entspannt hoch gekurbelt, Päuschen gemacht, viel Zeugs geschwätzt, gelacht, entspannt, zum glücklich sein.
Ganz großes Kino!  

Mein Beileid geht an die Daheimgebliebenen und an den Ansgar und den Mathias, die Shuttlenullies. Mit 60 Sachen den Berg hoch.  

Jetz nix mehr Gelaber, BILDER:


Schnappschuß, so im Vorbeifahren




meine geile Drecksau  




So, und hier sitz ich der Tina einfach im Weg zum Foto schießen.




Ich dacht "Mann du wirst doch nicht...




...dieser verwegen Hund!" Hab mir das nich getraut. Naja...heute nich...




Ja und das mit den Schonern is auch nich so einfach. Da is gut, eine kundige Männerhand dabei zu haben.  




Selbes gilt natürlich auch für die Schnürsenkel. Marc, du bist der hilfsbereiteste Freireiter wo gibt.




Des is mal lässig. Ich hab mich so sauwohl gefühlt heute. Ganz klasse.




Die Tina und der Marc. (Die Tina jodelt beim Downhill. Das wird der neue Renner in der Szene, Leute. Ich sags euch!) Sehr schön gewesen heute. Schreit mir nach Wiederholung.









Die erste Sommertour des Jahres. Reiter, lasst die Schau beginnen.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (4. März 2007)

da wollen wir uns mal nicht hängen lassen.
vom aufstieg gibs von uns leider keine bilder (bin nicht so der autofreak). von der abfahrt auch nicht sonst sieht jeder im www wie geil unsre trails sind  

außerdem will ich die kybbfelsenfahrer nicht neidisch machen mit unsrer langen abfahrt vom schauinsland runter  

deshalb habe ich mit meiner fotografischen tätigkeit aufm gipfel des kybbfelsen begonnen und auch dort wieder damit aufgehört.

wetter war einfach genial (mit safety jacket konnte man nur mit trikot fahren  )



nach kurzer zeit aufm gipfel waren wir dann auch schon alleine  
von links nach rechts: matthias, phil vorm maddin, arne, timo



wir hatten nicht nur viel spaß aufm trail, zum kucken gabs au noch was



gegen ende kam dann noch ein hund mit dem sich arne sofort anfreundete




nach der tour gings dann noch aufn augustinerplatz ein eis essen, danach an die dreisam mit ner pizza und nem radler/quowaz



krasse action marc. des kannst du mitm cheetah doch au nur fahren weil dein hinterrad so viel wiegt wie bei andren menschen der ganze rahmen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. März 2007)

Moin Jungens

Schöne Bilder habt Ihr am WE gemacht (und scheinbar ne Riesenmenge Spass gehabt ). Ich wäre gern mitgekommen, wobei mir die Entscheidung zwischen Kybfelsen und Schauinsland net einfach gefallen wäre... 
Aber die kleine Schwester heiratet nur einmal im Leben (hoffentlich)! 

Wie schaut es denn nächstes WE aus?! Schon was geplant? Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei. Das vollgefederte RM ist bis zum WE einsatzbereit und brennt genauso wie ich auf eine Probefahrt.

@André: Dich und Dein Bike nochmal in Aktion zu sehen... 

@Ansgar: Morgen Abend 20 Uhr?

@Volker: Gute Besserung

MfG


----------



## kona.orange (4. März 2007)

Nächstes Wochenende:
Offizielle RockySwitchVomBenjaminEinreitTour​Bin für Samstag. Wer fährt mit?​


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. März 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende:
> Offizielle RockySwitchVomBenjaminEinreitTour​Bin für Samstag. Wer fährt mit?​



muss ich auch kommen?


----------



## kona.orange (4. März 2007)

Nein.
Du darfst natürlich zu Hause bleiben. Ganz klar.
Hauptsach dein Switch is dabei. Weil das is, was wir sehn wollen.


----------



## marc (5. März 2007)

@kona.orange. Erstmal merci für die Bilder. War super-genialer Tag. Richtig viel Spaß bis auf die "Tannhäuser" Aktion, was aber meine Schuld war 
Wiederholung: Ja logo. Der Frühling fängt gerade erst an!!!  

@waldmann, haben uns wohl net allzu knapp verpasst aufm Kyb? Mein HR....die Schwerkraft arbeitet für mich  

@all. Nächstes Mal gemeinsam, spätestens am 25.03!!!!

Marc


----------



## TinaR (5. März 2007)

hey jungs, es war ein klasse tag mit euch. auf jeden fall wiederholungsbedürftig

so zwei nette Hinterräder können einem ganz schön ansporn geben, den berg hochzukurbeln! 




kein kommentar..........die gesichter sprechen für sich!




@marc, @kona.orange:  da ist das nächste mal doch noch mehr drin, oder? man kann ja noch die farbe der hosen erkennen


----------



## DHSean (5. März 2007)

gestern waren ja fast alle unterwegs, wahnsinn  - wir hatten leider keine cam dabei, um vom schönen tag gestern bildchen zu schießen, waren aufm rosskopf unterwegs und recht freie trails für so perfektes wanderwetter ...


----------



## waldman (8. März 2007)

plan fürs wochenende:

benni will auf jeden fall sein switch einfahren. wenn ichs noch richtig weiß gehts bei ihm eher am sonntag.
also wär ich für ne richtig gediegene gemütliche wochenendtagestour. ich schlag mal unverbindlich den schauinsland vor. und dann studentenwegle runter 
fahr aber auch was andres mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (8. März 2007)

hört sich gut an. Wieder mit 60 Sachen den Berg hoch? 
Am Samstag sind auch alle herzlich eingeladen ab 14 Uhr an der Bahn mit Muskelschmalz mitzuhelfen. Oder ist das Klischee vom "faulen kiffenden Freerider" wahr   ...

Sonntag geht klar


----------



## TinaR (8. März 2007)

sonntag fahr ich nur mit, wenns regnet wie aus eimern......bei schönem wetter kann ja jeder.....muss doch meine neue fox-superduper-wasserdicht-jacke ausprobieren  

ok, wenn die sonne scheint   komm ich doch mit, kommt die jacke halt in den rucksack......falls es dann doch noch regnet


----------



## blackforest (8. März 2007)

Hei ich hab grad mein Examen hinter mir und bin jetzt schon eher unnüchtern. Kann dir also nicht sagen ob ich am Samstag da bin zum bauen 

Je nach Momentanzustand fahr ich mit oder schlaf weiter. Wenn Timo morgen mittag Zeit hat bin ich aber wohl mal wieder im Bombenkrater. Dieses stumpfe Rumfliegen mit viel Federweg hat mir irgendwie schon gefehlt


----------



## waldman (8. März 2007)

marc schrieb:


> hört sich gut an. Wieder mit 60 Sachen den Berg hoch?
> Am Samstag sind auch alle herzlich eingeladen ab 14 Uhr an der Bahn mit Muskelschmalz mitzuhelfen. Oder ist das Klischee vom "faulen kiffenden Freerider" wahr   ...
> 
> Sonntag geht klar



nein, dieses wochenende gehts mit muskelkraft bergan.

am samstag würd ich vorschlagen dass ich erst noch aufn schönberg fahr und dann zur bahn komm zum helfen. (je nach wetter) wer lust hat mit aufn schönberg zu kommen bitte melden. mein klappspaten hat schon zugesagt. da liegt nämlich scho wieder ein baum übern weg aus dem man ganz schnell en sprung machen kann


----------



## kona.orange (8. März 2007)

Samstags komm ich zur Bahn. Von wegen kiffen. Sone Schei$$e!

Sonntags will ich auch mit. Mal schaun wies mir geht nachm Nachtdienst. Von mir aus laßt uns so früh wie möglich los. Vielleicht so um 0800? Werd ich gar nicht erst müde...
Sacht ma Treffpunkt an.


> Zitat von *TinaR*:
> _ok, wenn die sonne scheint  komm ich doch mit_



Da kannste wieder hinterher fahren und Hinterräder gucken.


----------



## waldman (8. März 2007)

Treffpunkt ist der Wiehre Bahnhof.
Zeit würd ich sagen 10.30.

Fahren dann aber bis ganz hoch aufn Parklpatz. Timo und Phil werden wieder shutteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (8. März 2007)

10.30 iss mir zu spät, wenn Du vom Sonntag redest. Möchte hinterher noch auf die Ausstellung.

0800 klingt da besser  , aber als Kompromiss könnte man 0900 ab Kappel anbieten...ca.2,5h hoch...wie wär das?

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, außerdem wirds Sonntag schön= viel Rotsocken. Früher= weniger davon.


----------



## kona.orange (8. März 2007)

Der Geist wär willig, doch ob das Fleisch...?
Wenn ich da bin, dann bin ich da.
Wenn nich, dann nich.


----------



## kona.orange (8. März 2007)

Huh marc. Jetz hammer beide gleichzeitig.
Also 0900 is schon besser.


----------



## waldman (8. März 2007)

ne. neun uhr in kappel mach ich nicht.  

ist ja fast schon wie bei der schwabentour.

geh doch einfach vormittags auf die ausstellung marc 
die is doch eh fürn arsch, gibt kein devinci-stand. ich war da auch mal vor ein paar jahren.

ganz ehrlich. es ist SONNTAG.
wir wär das: um zehn in der wiehre ??

wanderer sind mir wurst. wär nochmal schöner wenn wir auch noch anfangen würden auf die rücksicht zu nehmen  

und auf nen wurm hab ich eigentlich auch keine lust. also besser später radeln  

der freerider geht am samstag abend weg. da kann er am sonntag nich so früh raus


----------



## kona.orange (8. März 2007)

nen Wurm???


----------



## marc (8. März 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> ne. neun uhr in kappel mach ich nicht.
> 
> ist ja fast schon wie bei der schwabentour.



wir SIND die Schwaben. Alles nur Tarnung 



waldman schrieb:


> geh doch einfach vormittags auf die ausstellung marc
> die is doch eh fürn arsch, gibt kein devinci-stand. ich war da auch mal vor ein paar jahren.



Gibt auch kein Cheetah Stand, aber mit Freikarten vom Sponsor...  



waldman schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich. es ist SONNTAG.
> wir wär das: um zehn in der wiehre ??.



Werd mal den Ältestenrat befragen...



waldman schrieb:


> wanderer sind mir wurst. wär nochmal schöner wenn wir auch noch anfangen würden auf die rücksicht zu nehmen


Hast grad nen schlechten Lauf??  



waldman schrieb:


> der freerider geht am samstag abend weg. da kann er am sonntag nich so früh raus



...da ist der Haken...wieder Whiskey auf Ex mit´m Strohhalm...


----------



## kona.orange (8. März 2007)

Ach Leut.
Mir is Wurscht.
Macht was aus, ich schau mal ob ich komm.


----------



## marc (9. März 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Ach Leut.
> Mir is Wurscht.
> Macht was aus, ich schau mal ob ich komm.



Also fehlen darfst Du net...


----------



## TinaR (9. März 2007)

ohne die zwei "zugpferde mit den tollen hinterrädern" geht am sonntag schon mal gar nix.......wie soll ich denn sonst den berg rauf kommen.......sonst shuttel ich mit timo und phil


----------



## blackforest (9. März 2007)

Ich meld mich hiermit schonmal zu 99% ab. Am Wochenende geh ich mal schauen was die großen Berge so machen.

@tina: Dann muss Marc halt wieder seinen Leoparden-String anziehen, dann kommst du auch ohne André hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (9. März 2007)

Nägel mit Köpfen: 

1000 Treffpunkt am Wiehre Bahnhof. Tina und Ich warten 1030 am Schwärs Löwen. Möchte gerne die Strasse über Kappel - Molzhofsiedlung hochfahren.
Das ganze am Sonntag. Mit den Wasi-Brüdern...he Mathias, was heißt große Berge  

Irgendwelche Einwände? Nein...dacht ich mir   

Marc


----------



## TinaR (9. März 2007)

@blackforest: wenn marc das ding anzieht, geh ich wohl in die geschichte ein, denn dann bin ich schneller oben als er und auch wieder schneller unten.....hauptsache nicht in "leoparden-string-nähe"


----------



## blackforest (9. März 2007)

große Berge heißt das hier:






Das hier rund um Freiburg sind doch nur Hügel.


----------



## marc (9. März 2007)

Ja, die Kandel-Nordseite hat doch noch etwas länger Schnee liegen als anderswo im Schwarzwald


----------



## marc (9. März 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> ...Dann muss Marc halt wieder seinen Leoparden-String anziehen, dann kommst du auch ohne André hoch.



Dann gib mir bitte meine passenden Handschuhe wieder zurück die ich Dir letztens geliehen habe  
außerdem sieht man den String da eh net so:


----------



## TinaR (9. März 2007)

oh je, isch glaub isch fahr alleine


----------



## waldman (9. März 2007)

weiß jetz nich wie ich das sagen soll.

aber evtl muss ich mich auch abmelden weils mich in die berge zieht.
also tuts mir schonmal leid dass ich son aufstand gemacht hab mit dem startzeitpunkt der tour.

ob ich jetz dieses wochenende biken geh oder doch ski fahren entscheidet sich heute nachmittag bis abend.


----------



## marc (9. März 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> weiß jetz nich wie ich das sagen soll.
> 
> aber evtl muss ich mich auch abmelden weils mich in die berge zieht.
> also tuts mir schonmal leid dass ich son aufstand gemacht hab mit dem startzeitpunkt der tour.
> ...



ohoh...das riecht übel nach Gruppenprügel


----------



## waldman (9. März 2007)

marc schrieb:


> ohoh...das riecht übel nach Gruppenprügel



lasst mich vorher noch mei dainese anziehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (9. März 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> lasst mich vorher noch mei dainese anziehn



Spitzhacke geht da aber durch  


So nochmal für Sonntag:

10 Uhr am Wiehrebahnhof

Es kommen: h-walk, TinaR, Kona.Orange?, Marc und der Benjamin "Rock the Rocky" bikelebowski


----------



## waldman (9. März 2007)

ich meld mich hiermit definitiv ab.
geh lieber nochmal in de alpen ski fahren.


----------



## Berggams (10. März 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Es kommen: h-walk, TinaR, Kona.Orange?, Marc und der Benjamin "Rock the Rocky" bikelebowski



Hey, und was ist mit mir 
Zum Uphill um 1000 werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen , weil wir am Sonntag vormittag noch Besuch im Haus haben.
Aber wenn ihr von ca. 2,5h Uphill ausgeht, kann ich vermutlich um 1230 mit dem Shuttle oben sein (ist ja auch wesentlich entspannter)


----------



## nobs (10. März 2007)

Hy,
im moment geht´s halt nicht aber wenn mein Bike wieder fit ist dann wär Sonntag´s 10:00Uhr genau meine Startzeit, da habt ihr wohl wieder Glück gehabt vielleicht ja das nächste mal
gruß


----------



## kona.orange (10. März 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Spitzhacke geht da aber durch



   
Hier gehts ja ab.

Also ich seh zu das ich komm.


----------



## h-walk (10. März 2007)

Ich komm dann auch mal mit... 

Greez
H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (10. März 2007)

ich denke man sieht sich oben ... 2,5 h auffahrt erspar ich mir lieber


----------



## marc (12. März 2007)

kleiner Bericht von gestern, Schauinslandtour.
Am Treffpunkt waren: Harry, Andre´, Tina, Marc.
Später kamen noch Volker und Marco dazu, sowie Nils!!!!!








der erste Schnee am Kohlerhau




Freeride-Chika Tina




Unerwartet aus dem Unterholz kam "das Nils". Legende seines Zeichens. Lange nicht gesehen und als verschollen geltend hat er mit uns den Gipfel gestürmt




Andre kratzt die Kurve  




irgendwann war schieben angesagt.







von der Abfahrt gibts keine spektakulären Fotos da es einfach zu schön war um dafür anzuhalten  

Chill out beim Nils bei Kaffe und Sonnenschein







Sch(n)ee wars!!! Dank an Alle und bis zum nächsten Mal.

Marc


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. März 2007)

moin

Sehr schöne Bilder 
Da hab ich ja wieder was verpass! 

Es ging aber leider nicht. Und das schlimmste: das Switch konnte nicht eingefahren werden 

MfG


----------



## blackforest (12. März 2007)

Okay, da können wir natürlich nicht nachstehen und deshalb hau ich jetzt hier auch mal en paar Bilderchen vom Wochenende raus.

Zuerstmal hats bei uns richtigen Schnee gehabt:





(genauer gesagt wohl so bis zu 1m Neuschnee in den richtigen Hängen  )

Und hier noch eins vom Ansgar beim runterpulvern. 





Es war wirklich ah Hammer. Extra für en Marc haben wir noch en paar Posing-Bilder auf em Gipfel geschossen. Die kommen später noch nach


----------



## marc (12. März 2007)

Boah! das ist Tiefschnee....man sieht das Devinci gar nimmer    

Posing Bilder- nur mit Style


----------



## TinaR (12. März 2007)

...und der fährt sogar freihändig.....und hat auch noch stöcke in der hand.


----------



## eL (12. März 2007)

Das Nils ...... ES lebt !!!!

sagt mal wasn das für puderzucker da bei euch???

verdammt mit lebensmitteln spielt man doch nicht


----------



## The machine (12. März 2007)

Andre´

is das Gruppenfoto vom Sonntach was geworden?
Kannste mal posten?

Grüße

Marco


----------



## blackforest (12. März 2007)

Sodelle, hier also noch wie versprochen die Posing-Bilder. Wir haben leider in der Hektik den Selbstbräuner daheim vergessen, deshalb hier halt mal ohne:


















Kritiken an den Posen sind natürlich erwünscht.


----------



## marc (12. März 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> ....Kritiken an den Posen sind natürlich erwünscht.



ohne Skianzug wärs ein Verbrechen an der Menschheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (13. März 2007)

Wieder unter den Lebenden. Zum Sonntag:
War ein hammergeiler Ritt gewesen. Heilige Welt, war ich druf...

Also nochma Bilderchen, dann muß ich wieder schlafen  :

So gings los. Noch zu viert, dann kam der Nils dazu.




Mal was für die Eitelkeit tun. Schade daß mein wohlgeformter Arsch nich mit drauf is.  




Style in allen Lebenslagen, der marc.




Was soll der ganze Hype um Freeride, Froride und das Zeug?
Nur hier und exklusiver als "das Nils":
*Frauride!*
Tina, du bisch die Beschde.




Bischen klein das Foto, aber alle druff. Wie die Orgelpfeifen.




Die versauten Nackichbilder gibts in meiner Galerie.

*GRUSS AN ALLE!​*


----------



## kona.orange (13. März 2007)

Ach ja. Auchn Gruß an die Schneebrüder.
Finds schade das der n Helm auf hat. Kann man seine unglaublich definierten GesichtsPoserKinnmuskelspannerMuskeln gar nicht sehn.
Gibt Abzuch.
Gute B-Note wegen schönem Wetter und dem Blau der Jacke.


----------



## TinaR (13. März 2007)

....wartets nur ab jungs, das nächste mal erwisch ich euch in aktion auch mit der kamera......ihr seid aber immer so verdammt stylisch schnell auf der strecke, dass mein foto da gar nicht hinterher kommt. vielleicht sollt ich anstelle fahrtechnik üben einen fotokurs besuchen!

....und Ihr seid die besten der besten von den allerbesten....es macht irre spaß mit euch!  

...und noch mal ein riesen dankeschön an "das nils" für den super leckeren apres-kaffee  

....sollten diesen fred noch mehr weibliche chikas lesen:  los mädels, traut euch.....einfach das nächste mal mitfahren, es tut gar nicht weh!


----------



## kona.orange (13. März 2007)

TinaR schrieb:


> einfach das nächste mal mitfahren, es tut gar nicht weh!




...zumindst nich immer. Aber manchmal schon.


----------



## TinaR (13. März 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> ...zumindst nich immer. Aber manchmal schon.


verräter


----------



## h-walk (13. März 2007)

TinaR schrieb:


> ....und Ihr seid die besten der besten von den allerbesten....es macht irre spaß mit euch!
> 
> ...und noch mal ein riesen dankeschön an "das nils" für den super leckeren apres-kaffee



Ich fand es auch seeehr gelungen, nochmals Merci für`s "Mitnehmen"... 
...auch wenn mir Nils`Bergabperformance angesichts unserer Hinterbaufederwegdifferenz von 178mm immer noch Rätsel aufgibt...  

Greez
H.


----------



## marc (15. März 2007)

am Samstag ne kleine Rossi Runde gefällig? Wollten uns mal um 11 Uhr bei BiTou einfinden und dann locker zum Hausberg hochtreten.

Marc


----------



## waldman (15. März 2007)

haja cool. des passt ja wie abgemacht.

wir wollten auch aufn rosskopf und dann danach richtung bombenloch runter. dort werden dann auch noch timo und phil sein.
dann wär ich doch gleich für ein saisonopening im loch  
evtl kommt noch ein kolleg mit der sein bike grad neu hat.


----------



## marc (19. März 2007)

Das Saisonopening im Loch mach ma auf jeden Fall, war aber sehr spassig am Samstag  Den Rossi hoch war irgendwie zäh da ich echt schon ziemlich kaputt war  , aber ich konnt endlich mal was tun was bisher nie ging wegen zu vielen "Zeugen"  





am Samstag um 9.30h in Waldkirch, HotBike, geht ne kleine feine Tour zum Kandel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2007)

KANDEL!!!! ich bin dabei, aber ich warte oben auf euch, war zwar letzes mal lustig, aber derbst anstrengend, ich nehm den bequemeren weg hoch


----------



## waldman (20. März 2007)

kandel wäre ich auch dabei.
muss mal schaun ob ich da mitm zug hinkomm.

was ist das für ne gruppe ? (rasiert oder mit haare ?   )


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2007)

@waldman
mit zug kommst nich aufn kandel  aber zumindest nach waldkirch ists kein problem, fährt jede halbe stunde ein zug.


----------



## marc (20. März 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> (rasiert oder mit haare ?   )



so genau schau ich da net in die Details...

eher gemässigt, ist für interessierte Kunden von HotBike. Also keine B-Loch Action.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (20. März 2007)

marc schrieb:


> so genau schau ich da net in die Details...
> 
> eher gemässigt, ist für interessierte Kunden von HotBike. Also keine B-Loch Action.



komme trotzdem

Rasierer und Cappuccino hab ich immer bei. Bis Samstag


----------



## TinaR (21. März 2007)

bin auch dabei, rasiert und mit haaren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (22. März 2007)

Is ja nich viel los hier seit ich weg bin...  

Verschollen im Thüringer Wald, kein DSL... bis jetzt.
Bilder gibts später, muss jetze mal aufs Klo und dann mein Glas nachfülln.
WE muß ich arbeiten. Viel Spaß euch allen.


----------



## TinaR (22. März 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Is ja nich viel los hier seit ich weg bin...
> 
> Verschollen im Thüringer Wald, kein DSL... bis jetzt.
> Bilder gibts später, muss jetze mal aufs Klo und dann mein Glas nachfülln.
> WE muß ich arbeiten. Viel Spaß euch allen.



haja, wenn du auch "fahnenflüchtig" wirst......

hey, denk an die guten grillwürstchen, die du uns versprochen hast.....biken ist hier zur zeit eh ziemlich sinnlos......grillen wäre da besser


----------



## kona.orange (22. März 2007)

Ja, an die Thüringer Rostbratwurst hab ich schon gedacht. Wenn ich die die Dinger aber mitbring, dann wernse wohl schlecht, bis das Wetter wieder stimmt fürs Grillen.
Naja, wird mir schon was einfallen.
Bilder?
Ma schaun ob ichs hinkrieg. Bin total besoffen...




Zu mehr reichtgs grad nich.


----------



## waldman (22. März 2007)

ich meld mich für samstag wieder ab.

mich ziehts wieder mal auf zwei brettern in den tiefschnee  
mal schaun obs wieder bilder gibt


----------



## kona.orange (23. März 2007)

Hat sich bisher nix geändert an meim Zustand. Soll heißen immer noch total besoffen aber dafür mim Melancholischen. Hätt vorhin inner Kneipe noch fast Schlägerei gegeben. Trotz meiner freedlichen Art. Oder grad deswegen?
Who knows. Manche nehmems einfach ernster als daß es echt is. Schade. Blöde Pfeifen.
How ever. Schwatzwald rules: Geile Action Marc!


----------



## marc (23. März 2007)

@ kona.o, Du kriechst ma nur noch stilles Tafelwasser gereicht  . Kloppen im Ausland...Du verschandelst das Bild des Deutschen aufs gründlichste      dann lieber mit Badehose in Malle einkaufen, oder n´dicken Freerider haben un net fahren können wie der neue Freiburger Mod


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. März 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> ich meld mich für samstag wieder ab.
> 
> mich ziehts wieder mal auf zwei brettern in den tiefschnee
> mal schaun obs wieder bilder gibt



Ich melde mich aus dem gleichen Grund ab.

@kona.orange: Was soll man da noch sagen. Das wird am nächsten Stammtisch ausgewertet. 
Bis dahin.

@marc: Mach Dir nix draus. Du warst wenigstens schon vollgefedert im Wald! Ich konnte aus Zeitmangel mit meinem "Freerider" nur Sonderrunden ums Sofa drehen 

MfG


----------



## marc (23. März 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> @marc: Mach Dir nix draus. Du warst wenigstens schon vollgefedert im Wald! Ich konnte aus Zeitmangel mit meinem "Freerider" nur Sonderrunden ums Sofa drehen
> 
> MfG




Bei nem dicken Teppich kann das von Vorteil sein entsprechend Federweg zu haben


----------



## marc (23. März 2007)

Tour morgen bei HotBike ist wegen Schnee gecancelt.  

Ausweichtermin ist der 14. April. Selbe Zeit, selber Ort, besser Wetter   

Man sieht sich...

Grüße Marc


----------



## Racer86 (23. März 2007)

servus marc

ich und phil gehen morgen aufjedenfall mal so um 1 rum ins loch falls lust hast kannst ja auch vorbeischaun 

greetz 
timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (30. März 2007)

Es soll ja regnen am Wochenende.
Habt ihr was vor?


----------



## marc (30. März 2007)

Tina und Ich sind in der Schweiz zum biken  
...nächstes WE wieder hier on the track.

Schönes Wochenende    (gemein, ich weiß)


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (30. März 2007)

Moin

Ich bin hier am schwitzen: www.marathon-freiburg.com

Aber nur den halben. 

MfG


----------



## waldman (30. März 2007)

marc wo geht ihr denn hin?  liegt noch recht viel schnee so viel ich weiß.
viel spaß euch beiden.

ich war grad aufm rosskopf, fazit: es liegen zufälligerwwise verdammt viele bäume auf den wegen  , beim versuch den ersten sprung zu whippen viel zu hoch gekommen und gabel voll durchgeschlagen. weiter unten dann noch in voller fahrt den fuß (genauer den großen zeh) zwischen stein und pedal bekommen. jetz sitz ich da und bin am zeh kühlen  

sche wars


----------



## kona.orange (30. März 2007)

Benjamin! Chapeau! Bin im Geiste mit dir.  
Wer will schon in die Schweiz?


----------



## Berggams (31. März 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Tina und Ich sind in der Schweiz zum biken



da regenet es  doch bestimmt auch 



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Ich bin hier am schwitzen: www.marathon-freiburg.com



räspäkt, Alter 



waldmann schrieb:


> jetz sitz ich da und bin am zeh kühlen



wünsche gute Besserung und farbneutrale Abschwellung


----------



## marc (2. April 2007)

Nein, Wasser von oben gabs nicht  , aber braune Sosse von unten des öfteren...war aber sehr schön wenn auch anstrengend. 2 tage CC Trainingslager schaffen auch den härtesten Freerider. Meine Hülle wurde zum Sterben in einen Vorgarten abgelegt.   Aktive Schweizer Sterbehilfe heißt das dort glaub ich...





Da war ich noch bei Bewusstsein...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. April 2007)

marc schrieb:


> ...



Moin

Das sieht für mich wie ein Vorher-, Während- und Nachher-Bild aus 
Stress pur, wa?!

Wen es interessiert: 2:01:29

MfG


----------



## marc (2. April 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert: 2:01:29
> 
> MfG



mit´m Switch   






 

Nee, prima Leistung   Ich lag ja nur 2 tage faul im Garten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (2. April 2007)

he benni, klasse leistung.
wir wollten dir eigentlich noch zujubeln waren aber zu spät dran.
schaut nach sehr viel spaß aus marc.
wo wart ihr denn genau ?

schaut aus als hätten die forumsaktiven freerider von freiburg ein sehr anstrengendes wochenende gehabt.
am samstag waren die wasmers noch schön bummeln mit ihren eltern und schuhe kaufen. und durch en haufen franzosen im ikea schlagen  .
am sonntag fuhren dann arne, matthias und ich richtung rappeneck. gegen ende lagen noch mindestens 30cm schnee. was dann in einer exzessiven schieberei endete. abfahrt übers studentenwegle war wie immer ne saumäßige heizerei auch wenn im unteren teil viele bäume querliegen.
Als wir wieder in Freiburg waren musste sich Arne leider von uns trennen. Metzger und ich hatten spontan die idee noch gschwind wie de wind aufn rosskopf zu treten um die beine zu lockern. Also noch schnell im Eiscafe mein Camelbag frisch aufgefüllt und hoch. (In meinem Zustand war ich aufgrund der großen Wasserangebots total überwältigt und nahm wohl ein bissel zu viel zu mir, bilder werden noch folgen). Abfahrt war mal wieder sehr geil. muss jetz noch grinsen beim gedanken daran  
Unten angekommen mussten wir wieder in die kühle Nebelsuppe eintauchen. bäh.
Ich weiß nicht obs überanstrengung oder der döner oder die heutige prüfung war; nur heut nach um 5 musste ich aufgrund eines plötzlichen brechreizes ausm bett springen und mich entleeren. Heut morgen nach dem Frühstück gleich nochmal. Danach gings mir dann wieder relativ gut.  

Die Tour am Sonntag war trotzdem eine der besten des Jahres (bis jetzt).


----------



## blackforest (2. April 2007)

Jou hier also noch die genialen Bilder die ich mit meinem High-Tech Handy geschossen hab.  

Dat erste ist vom Rappeneck und das zweite zeigt Ansgar bei einem supertollen Pinkelort direkt vor St. Ottilien.

Insgesamt wars ne super Tour mit tollen Klettereinlagen. Ab sofort wird täglich Bunny-Hop trainiert. Das muss doch irgendwie möglich sein über so ne fette Buche drüberzukommen.


----------



## kona.orange (2. April 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert: 2:01:29


Nich schlecht. Wo ist das Zielfoto?



waldman schrieb:


> schaut aus als hätten die forumsaktiven freerider von freiburg ein sehr anstrengendes wochenende gehabt.


Ja. Zweimal Frühdienst.



marc schrieb:


> braune Sosse von unten des öfteren... Meine Hülle wurde zum Sterben in einen Vorgarten abgelegt.


Muß ja n heftiger Dünnschiss gewesen sein.


----------



## Berggams (3. April 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Dat erste ist vom Rappeneck



Ähm, dass kommt so rum, als hätte waldmann kein Sattel auf dem Bike 
Oder liegt das am Ende gar an den Möglichkeiten des High-Tech-Handy?

@Benni,
mit der Zeit hast du Chancen auf eine Nominierung zum Sportler des Jahres 2007


----------



## lengaijogi (3. April 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Dat erste ist vom Rappeneck



hi hi, dort haben wir auch nasskalte füße bekommen, ne dreiviertelstunde durch sulzpampe schiebend


----------



## marc (5. April 2007)

Bin über Ostern zwar im Land, jedoch immer auf dem bike unterwegs und net online...(Ruhe geniessen  )
Bin auf dem Handy erreichbar wegen Biken....wer mag und die Nummer hat  

Schöne Ostern!

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. April 2007)

Moin 

Geht mir fast ähnlich...Familienbesuch, d.h. mit biken wirds nix.  

@marc: Ist am 14.04. "Kandelbesteigung"?

MfG


----------



## marc (5. April 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Geht mir fast ähnlich...Familienbesuch, d.h. mit biken wirds nix.
> 
> ...




Da wir bikenden Besuch haben kann ich diesen Smiley nehmen  .
Ja am 14.4 ist "auffi auf´n Berch"


----------



## marc (11. April 2007)

Nur noch mal zur Info. Soll ja richtig schön werden...

Auch die Damen sind herzlich willkommen  





Marc


----------



## blackforest (11. April 2007)

9:30 seit ihr irre?  Da kann ich doch noch nicht radfahrn


----------



## waldman (11. April 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Auch die Damen sind herzlich willkommen



darf ich auch mitfahren ?  

grillen hört sich schonmal sehr gut an


----------



## Berggams (11. April 2007)

na denn werd ich mir den Tach auch ma freihalten.

Als Local würde ich mich auch als Reserveguide anbieten. Wenn die Gruppe zu groß wird, könnten wir die ja dann splitten. Mir denkts da nämlich an
den NL-Besuch vor 2 Jahren, als wir eine Horde wilder Bikefanatiker durch Rudel ahnungsloser Wander lotsen mussten


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. April 2007)

Moin

Komme nur mit, wenn das Oben-Ohne-Fahrverbot nicht mehr gilt. Mit grillen wird nix, weil der Abend anderweitig verplant ist.

Also dann bis Samstag.  Wird sicher spaßig.

@ansgar: Treffen vorm Haus und dann auf dem Hinterrad zum Bahnhof? 

MfG


----------



## marc (12. April 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> darf ich auch mitfahren ?



Ich dachte dabei NUR an Dich  




TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Mit grillen wird nix, weil der Abend anderweitig verplant ist.



Wann ist bei Lebowski´s ABEND???  Wir grillen direkt nach der Rückkehr. Das ist noch gepflegter Mittag...da darf er sicher noch ein Würstchen nehmen.
Ist ja schließlich MEICA-Cup


----------



## marc (12. April 2007)

Berggams schrieb:


> na denn werd ich mir den Tach auch ma freihalten.
> 
> Als Local würde ich mich auch als Reserveguide anbieten. Wenn die Gruppe zu groß wird, könnten wir die ja dann splitten. Mir denkts da nämlich an
> den NL-Besuch vor 2 Jahren, als wir eine Horde wilder Bikefanatiker durch Rudel ahnungsloser Wander lotsen mussten



Da hab ich Dich auch schon für eingeplant. Hat ja süper geklappt, damals im Wilden,Wilden Weschden


----------



## kona.orange (13. April 2007)

Meinereiner hält sich mal wieder im Thüringer Wald auf und radelt fremd.
Allen viel Spaß. Bis bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (13. April 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Meinereiner hält sich mal wieder im Thüringer Wald auf und radelt fremd.
> Allen viel Spaß. Bis bald.




Du weißt aber was auf Trail- und Landesverrat steht??   



...ne Runde Thüringer Bratwürste  

Hier noch ein Ansporn für die Damen sich solcher Touren anzuschliessen:


----------



## blackforest (13. April 2007)

Ähm Marc, ich weiß ja, dass du im Grunde deines Herzens ein Italiener bist. Aber die Frau das schwere Rad schieben zu lassen müsste doch selbst dir zu machohaft sein. 

Ich kann leider nicht dabei sein. Hab erfahren, dass meine Prüfungen wohl schon arg früh sind, deshalb heißts am Wochenende lernen und möglichst wenig nach draußen schauen. :kotz: 

Ich wünsch euch aber viel Spaß.


----------



## waldman (13. April 2007)

und ich hab heut morgen erfahren dass ich meine zweite prüfung auch bestanden hab.
wird wohl heut abend noch feuchtfröhlich und spät werden.

euch viel spaß, ich werd wohl später auf tour starten


----------



## Don Quichote (13. April 2007)

Abänd, 
weiss es ist spät & alle sind sie schon wahrscheinlich im Bettchen für die großen Tour morgen. Haben nur ein Problem & zwar kommt mein von mir bestelltes & lang ersehntes Schaltauge erst morgen so gegen Mittag 13.00 Uhr an, falls der Paketdienst pünktlich sein sollte. Bis wir in FR von KA und Startklar sind dauert somit ein ganzes Weilchen. D.h. wir können definitiv nicht mitfahren.  

Hab mich deshalb ein bischen tiefer in die aller tiefsten Tiefen des Forums eingelesen und eine interessante Beschreibung gefunden. Wollt fragen, ob diese richtig ist. Vor allem die schriftlichen Beschreibungen zu Beginn der ganzen Planung. Das ist ein Auszug http://www.mtb-bergziege.de/kandel/#karte. Damit sich unser Trip von KA nach FR auch lohnt. Wäre sehr dankbar für eine Antwort 
Gruß


----------



## Berggams (14. April 2007)

Don Quichote schrieb:


> Hab mich deshalb ein bischen tiefer in die aller tiefsten Tiefen des Forums eingelesen und eine interessante Beschreibung gefunden. Wollt fragen, ob diese richtig ist. Vor allem die schriftlichen Beschreibungen zu Beginn der ganzen Planung. Das ist ein Auszug http://www.mtb-bergziege.de/kandel/#karte. Damit sich unser Trip von KA nach FR auch lohnt. Wäre sehr dankbar für eine Antwort
> Gruß



Hi Don Quichote,

ich kann dir bestätigen, dass diese Tour richtig und durchaus lohnenswert ist 
Als diese Tour geloggt wurde war ich nämlich mit dabei
Das ist die Tour, die ich vor ein paar Beiträgen in diesem Fred erwähnt habe und wo dass oberste Bild (von Fez) auf dem Flyer von Marc entstanden ist.

Zu den von dir erwähnten schriftlichen Beschreibungen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nicht finden kann was du meinst


----------



## Don Quichote (14. April 2007)

Berggams schrieb:


> ....Zu den von dir erwähnten schriftlichen Beschreibungen kann ich nichts sagen, da ich nicht finden kann was du meinst



Morsche,
danke Volker für die Antwort, hier ein kurzer Auszug für den Weg nach unten, vielleicht kann mir jemand das eventuell noch bestätigen. Denke aber nun sind´se alle schon auf den Weg nach oben  ...

Start = Parkplatz Herz-Kreislaufklinik / Waldkirch, dann hoch Richtung Siensbach zur Fischerhütte und die Forststrasse zum Sattelweg über die Siensbacher Quelle zum Hotel bis hoch zur Pyramide.

Runter: Kandelfelsen - Thomashütte den Präsident Thoma Weg - und anscheindend gibt es dann zwei Alternativen in Richtung: Denzlingen vs. Glottertal bei DR Brinkmann (Anlehnung an Schwarzwaldklinik?), wobei Glottertal besser sein sollte als Denzlingen, da es da noch einen Zitat: ..."lecker,schmecker Single-Serpentinen-zeig-mal-wie-du-fahren-kannst-Trail" geben soll.

Und wo ist oben genau der Einstieg, also bei der Pyramide?

Hoffe uns kann jemand noch in unserer Verzweiflung helfen, allen anderen viel Spaß.

Gruß


----------



## Gero (14. April 2007)

soooo, luschtig wars! gerne wieder )

bilders gibet hier...


----------



## waldman (14. April 2007)

feine bilder.
ich war heut eher noch etwas träge unterwegs. habens nur bis aufs rappeneck geschafft und bin jetz total fertig. (bäume liegen immer noch)


----------



## Berggams (15. April 2007)

jupp,

die Kandeltour ist mir auch saugut reingelaufen  
Der Flow wurde allerdings etwas gestört, durch die häufigen Pannen unseres Scouts  Dafür gibbet jetzt den Pannenoskar 

Ein dickes Merci auch an Gero für die perfekten pics 

@Don Quichote

vermutlich bin ich jetzt zu spät dran, aber die Tourbeschreibung ist absolut korrekt, wobei ich auf jeden Fall die Variante Richtung Glottertal empfehlen würde 
Zur Pyramide führen 3 geschotterte Wege, einer kommt aus Richtung des Hotels hoch, der Zweite vom Parkplatz am Lift, zuletzt bleibt noch der Weg den du als Einstieg nutzen solltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. April 2007)

Moin Moin

Auch von mir ein kurzer Kommentar:

Die Tour war wirklich schön. Perfektes Wetter, nette Leute und die Trails vom Kandel!!! Dazu gab es einige Reifenwechsel-Workshops und die dazugehörigen dummen Sprüche 
Jederzeit wieder 

Allerdings gibt es auch Kritik. Kurz nachdem ich mich von der Gruppe entfernt habe, sprang der "Made in Germany"-Fehlerteufel  auf mein RM um. Und zwar in Form einer losen Schraube am Hinterbau.  Diese sitzt genialerweise direkt hinter Kurbel. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Musste mich von meiner Freundin im Servicewagen aus Heuweiler abholen lassen...

MfG

Nächstes Mal aber bitte wieder mit den Wassmers, die dieses Mal dem Studium bzw. dem Alkohol frönten.
Und André, für Dich gilt auch die Teilnahmepflicht!


----------



## waldman (15. April 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal aber bitte wieder mit den Wassmers, die dieses Mal dem Studium bzw. dem Alkohol frönten.
> Und André, für Dich gilt auch die Teilnahmepflicht!



dafür war ich heut von 12 uhr bis jetz gerade aufm bike  
erst rappeneck dann noch bombenloch   sche wars


uns schreibt man mit einem S.
wasmer


----------



## marc (16. April 2007)

War ne sehr schöne Tour   Dank an die Teilnehmer und latürnich an Gero für die genialen Bilder ein Doppel-  ...und an Stefan von HOT Bike für das Grillen danach.  Perfekt organisiert!!

Hier noch ein paar Amateuraufnahmen:
Der Start in Waldkirch bei HOT BIKE


----------



## marc (16. April 2007)

der jüngste Teilnehmer mit knapp 15!




der "erfahrenste" Teilnehmer




der "Stylefaktor" (wer findet die Fehler auf dem Bild)   




Endlich oben




Erster Workshop


----------



## marc (16. April 2007)

Zweiter Workshop (die CC Abteilung zog sich in die Präs. Thoma Hütte zurück  )




die berüchtigte Engstelle




Benjamin im Flow




"Trail - Tina" 




Glottertäler Serpentinen




Ramontischer Heimweg  




BBQ  




Von meinen Workshops gibts leider keine Fotos, die Bilanz ist jedoch
Rekordverdächtig: 4 Platten, 3 technische Defekte (inkl. Benjamin) aber schee war´s   Tina wünscht sich zur nächsten Tour etwas Frauenverstärkung...also Mädels, rauf aufs Rad!

Gruß Marc


----------



## Don Quichote (16. April 2007)

Morgen,
so nun sind wir wieder hier im schönen Norden des Schwarzwaldes angekommen & können auf ein erfolgreiches Bike WE im Süden zurückblicken. Der Trail über den Präsident Thoma Weg & mein persönliches Highlight & leider auch mit das kürzeste Stück an der Thoma Hütte, waren erste Sahne.

Leider haben wir uns dann gegen später beim ollen Luser etwas verfranzt & sind nicht direkt auf den Serpetinenweg gekommen, von welchen wir dann nur noch das untere Stück mitnehmen konnten  . 

Beim Hochfahren hatten wir uns ebenfalls etwas verfranzt, so dass wir uns entschlossen hatten unsere Bikes fast den kompletten Kandel Höhenweg hochzuschieben, welcher im übrigen bestimmt auch recht nett zu fahren ist & nur darauf wartet von uns das nächstemal gefahren zu werden  . 

Zur Hilfe hatten wir die Karte des Schwarzwaldwandervereins, die wirklich mit euren Beschreibungen ne lohnenswerte Investition war.

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch, wie schaut den die Abfahrt Richtug Denzlingen aus? Sind das nur noch Forstautobahnen oder ist dort auch noch Trailsurfing angesagt?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PräsidentThoma (16. April 2007)

richtung denzlingen lohnt sich auf jeden fall.sind noch mal zwei drei gegenanstiege dabei, aber nix wirklich heftiges.ansonsten singletrail bis fast ganz unten...


----------



## Berggams (16. April 2007)

marc schrieb:


> die Bilanz ist jedoch
> Rekordverdächtig: 4 Platten, 3 technische Defekte (inkl. Benjamin) aber schee war´s   Tina wünscht sich zur nächsten Tour etwas Frauenverstärkung...also Mädels, rauf aufs Rad!
> 
> Gruß Marc



sry marc, 

aber ich muss dich korrigieren   es waren nämlich 5 Platten
1 der erfahrenste Teilnehmer
2 der Guide (hinten)
3 der Stylischste
4 wieder der Guide (vorne)
5 der Wurschtmaster


----------



## marc (16. April 2007)

Hast Recht. Sowas verdräng ich wohl immer


----------



## marc (24. April 2007)

...der 1. Mai steht vor der Tür und damit die obligatorische Radtour an der Dreisam entlang    

Scherz! 

Aber ne feine Freeridetour in Richtung Schauinsland oder Hinterwaldkopf wär doch was nettes. Die üblichen Verdächtigen dabei?

Gruß Marc


----------



## TinaR (24. April 2007)

.....ein verdächtiger bzw. verdächtige ist auf jeden fall dabei. 

hoffe, auch mal wieder der "fremdfahrer". oder ob er mittlerweile lieber von irgendwelchen ski-schanzen im thüringschen ländle springt


----------



## kona.orange (25. April 2007)

Soweit kommts noch.
Am ersten Mai habsch Spätdienst.
Aber wie wärs mit Grillen am Montag? Bin übers WE mal wieder in Bratwurstland.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. April 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> ... Bin übers WE mal wieder in Bratwurstland.



biste watt verliebt?!


----------



## marc (25. April 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Aber wie wärs mit Grillen am Montag?



Kannst Du gern machen...mußt uns nur sagen wo wir hin sollen


----------



## Berggams (25. April 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Aber ne feine Freeridetour in Richtung Schauinsland oder Hinterwaldkopf wär doch was nettes. Die üblichen Verdächtigen dabei?



joop, das wäre echt fein, wenn man nicht schon anderweitig seine Zustimmung zu einem Familienausflug erteilt hätte 

bin also nicht dabei, freue mich aber schon aufs nächste Mal 
viel Spass Allen


----------



## waldman (25. April 2007)

bei der freeridetour bin ich auch dabei.
wird allerdings sehr sehr freeridelastig mit der boxxer im devinci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (25. April 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> biste watt verliebt?!


Warum fragst? Haste Zweifel an den Gerüchten?



marc schrieb:


> Kannst Du gern machen...mußt uns nur sagen wo wir hin sollen


Ja ich hab da mal gehört es gebe jemanden mit so nem Teil im Garten. Wie heist das nochmal? Schwenkgrill. Der sei vor kurzem erst eingeweiht worden. Die könnten wir ja mal fragen.
Bei Interesse, Bestellungen an mich. Bring den Stoff dan mit.


----------



## marc (26. April 2007)

@ "die üblichen Verdächtigen",  von mir aus auch Montag ne Tour mit Grillen. Laßt uns mal morgen Abend oder Samstag telefonieren. Bin ab heute Abend nimmer im Netz....

Marc


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. April 2007)

marc schrieb:


> @ "die üblichen Verdächtigen",  von mir aus auch Montag ne Tour mit Grillen. Laßt uns mal morgen Abend oder Samstag telefonieren. Bin ab heute Abend nimmer im Netz....
> 
> Marc



Muss Montag malochen-der wirtschaftliche Aufschwung muss ja weiter gehen. Ausserdem sind mir zuwenig Käfer und zuviel Gift im Wald...

Aber Montag Abend auf ne gegrillte Bratwurst komme ich auf jeden Fall vorbei.

Da wird denn auch die Sache mit der Liebe geklärt

Wegen 1. Mai hab ich noch keine offizielle Freigabe aus der Chefetage...aber ich werde mich am WE benehmen und dann sollte es klappen 

MfG


----------



## marc (26. April 2007)

Also  Vorschlag:

wir starten am Montag ne kleine Tour vom Dreisamtal aus und grillen dann anschließend. Grillzeugs bringt entweder Andre mit   oder jeder selbst. ES besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit die Grillsachen NACH der Tour in KiZa einzukaufen. Getränke stellen wir (no Alcohol). 
Als feine Strecke bietet sich der Hinterwaldkopf an, zB.

Startort könnte Stegen sein. Die Bushaltestelle rechts wenn man von Ebnet kommt.

Uhrzeit: 10 Uhr?

Fragen?  Anregungen?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. April 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Also  Vorschlag:
> 
> wir starten am Montag ne kleine Tour vom Dreisamtal aus und grillen dann anschließend. Grillzeugs bringt entweder Andre mit   oder jeder selbst. ES besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit die Grillsachen NACH der Tour in KiZa einzukaufen. Getränke stellen wir (no Alcohol).
> Als feine Strecke bietet sich der Hinterwaldkopf an, zB.
> ...



Anregung:

Diese Tour lieber Dienstag machen!  

MfG


----------



## ghostbiker5700 (26. April 2007)

tach!

Kann man da auch mal mitfahren, wenn man nicht zu den "üblichen Verdächtigen" gehört?
Was fahrt ihr denn so? normales Tempo ist bei mir Z.B. Rosskopf (vom Radikal aus gestartet) in einer Stunde. Bergab mach ich eigentlich alles mit, aber vielleicht nichts Extremes. (Z.B. blaue Raute vom Schauinsland find ich klasse)

Zeit hätte ich am Dienstag, wobei man wegen mir jetzt nicht die ganzen Termine umordnen muss. 

(zum grillen: siehe Signatur)


----------



## kijan (26. April 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Also  Vorschlag:
> Als feine Strecke bietet sich der Hinterwaldkopf an, zB.


Gerhöre zwar auch nicht zu den üblichen Verdächtigen aber würde mich gerne als unüblicher Verdächtiger anschließen...
Montag oder Dienstag ist mir egal, wollte eh an beiden Tagen biken gehen...


----------



## marc (26. April 2007)

@ghostbiker5700, @kijan: Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber ich habe bewusst die "üblichen Verdächtigen" angesprochen. Tour gerne, *privates* Grillen jedoch nur mit Leuten die ich schon länger kenne  

Startzeit und Platz wie geschrieben. Rest sehn wa dann....  

@Bikeleb. kannst ja mal vodafonen wegen Dienstag


----------



## kona.orange (26. April 2007)

marc schrieb:


> AlsoGrillzeugs bringt entweder Andre mit



...oder ich. Je nach dem. Wünsche?
Bzgl. Tour isses mir Wurscht (Hihi). Ich kann auch grillen ohne Spocht. 
However, ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (26. April 2007)

Ne is ok, kann ich gut verstehen. Ich lass auch nicht Jeden in meinen Garten )


----------



## marc (26. April 2007)

@ ghostb. Danke fürs Verständnis   Wie gesagt kannst gerne zur *Tour* kommen. Dann lernt man sich mal kennen. Und was *danach* kommt .... schau mer mal  ok?

@der orangene   , du faules Stück. Erst arbeiten (biken) dann Würstle fassen.  . Bring mal mit das Lunchpaket aus Dunkeldeutschland  
Wir kaufen dann noch gemeinsam "after the Ride ein". So richtig mit de Handschuhe aus de Hose hängen....waldmann kann das super  

Also nochemol    Montag 30.4  um 10 Uhr an der besagten BusHalteStelle Stelle in Stegen. Ist ne Kirche hintendran, als Anhaltspunkt. 

Bis denne mol,

Marc


----------



## waldman (26. April 2007)

faules arbeiterpack !!!  

montag geht nich da muss ich bis 16 uhr ind uni. und danach bin ich biketour-mäßig anders beschäftigt.

wieso nicht dienstag ??
da könnten benni und ich auch.
is doch murks am montag.


----------



## kona.orange (26. April 2007)

*Weil ich Montag gesagt hab!
Faules Studentenpack!*


----------



## waldman (26. April 2007)

Montag is ganz normaler werktag. und jeder der da nich arbeitet is en fauler hund  

is eh ne frechheit dass dienstag feiertag ist. da hätte ich eh schon frei  

wenn ihr unbedingt am montag gehn wollt müsst ihr wohl ohne mich gehn.  kann das zeug da nicht ausfallen lassen.


----------



## marc (26. April 2007)

@ waldi (net immer nur Brudale Äktschn!!)  und @bikeleb.....wie wärs mit NACHKOMMEN (also keine zeugen, sondern später erscheinen ), ihr Pfeifen    Habt ja meine Handynummer. Sacht ma Bescheid wegen Einkauf,ok. 

*Aber per SMS weil ich da wo ich bin kein I-Net hab!*

Wenn I.M Andre sagt Montag, dann muß ich dem Stasi gehorchen    

Würden uns freuen wenn Ihr noch kommt.

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (26. April 2007)

ok sag mal genaue adresse wo das grillen abgeht.
evtl komm ich vorbei.
hab da schon mit studienkollegen eine grillerei eingeplant.


----------



## marc (26. April 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> ok sag mal genaue adresse wo das grillen abgeht.
> evtl komm ich vorbei.
> hab da schon mit studienkollegen eine grillerei eingeplant.



ruf mich an wenn Du vorbeikommen magst! Dann erklär ichs Dir, aber sischer net hier im Forum,Alder!!!


----------



## waldman (26. April 2007)

marc schrieb:


> ruf mich an wenn Du vorbeikommen magst! Dann erklär ichs Dir, aber sischer net hier im Forum,Alder!!!



isch dacht au eher an ne pm. aber kann ma auch lassen. wird bei mir am montag eh nix.


----------



## kona.orange (26. April 2007)

Wenn man doch nur an zwei Orten gleichzeitig erscheinen könnt.


----------



## blackforest (27. April 2007)

Leider gehör ich auch noch nicht zum Faulen Arbeiterpack, deshalb wirds bei mir weder was mit Hinterwaldkopf noch mit Grillen. :kotz:

Falls jemand aber an einem Abend (so ab 6) das dringende Bedürfnis hat auf en Schönberg oder Rosskopf zu radeln wär ich dabei. 

@benni: Vll klappts ja doch noch, dass wir mal zusammen auf den Schönberg radeln 

Und den andern wünsch ich viel Spaß beim Radeln und dass sie vom Sattel blutige Pusteln am Hintern bekommen mögen


----------



## illi (2. Mai 2007)

hab ich also auch her gefunden. 
besten dank noch mal an die runde für den überaus gelungenen montag  
hab muskelkater in den schultern und von pedalen mit stacheln dran geträumt. lach. 

*winke.winke* von hinterm deich heute gibts wieder die alltagskost: genaustens dokumentierte 13 höhenmeter auf 70 km. was für eine schande ;-)


----------



## marc (3. Mai 2007)

Die "Vordemerstenmaitour" war sehr schön. Anbei ein paar Bilder:

















und auch Wildbad war sehr gelungen  

Tina im Anlieger



und auf dem NorthShore  




Marc


----------



## kona.orange (4. Mai 2007)

illi!!!
Das ging flott!
Herzlich willkommen in diesen Kreisen.
Meine Hochachtung an die Kondition dieser Frau! Die sticht die Berge hoch, Mann O Mann! Aber es nützt ihr alles nichts:
Einmal richtig Mountainbike gefahrn verlangt es ihr bereits nach Pedalen mit Stacheln! Mission erfüllt.
Jungs und Mädels! Wir werden die Weltherrschaft an uns reißen!    

Sehr schöne Fotos marc.
Nächstes Mal bin ich wieder dran.
(Wenn ich nich wieder in Thüringen sein sollte.......  )


----------



## kona.orange (4. Mai 2007)

Ach Mensch marc!
Was macht die Rippe? Rausgeschnitten und gegrillt? 

Sieh zu das de heile bleibst. Ohne dich wär doof!


----------



## marc (4. Mai 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Ach Mensch marc!
> Was macht die Rippe? Rausgeschnitten und gegrillt?
> 
> Sieh zu das de heile bleibst. Ohne dich wär doof!




Danke der Worte. Rippchen gehts soweit gut.  
Hab ich eigentlich schon öffentlich Deinen spendablen Einsatz zum gelingen des Grillierens erwähnt  

*Kona.Orange hat die Würstchen gesponsort. Und zwar Thüringische*

...so jetzt is raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (4. Mai 2007)

Jaaa!!!
Huldigt mir!!! Ich bin der Beste, der Größte, der Tollste von allen!!!
Weil ich hab die Bratwürste gesponsort. Und zwar Thüringer.
So siehts nämlich aus!!! Ha!


----------



## waldman (4. Mai 2007)

sauber, möchtest zum bikejam nochmal leckere würste sponsorn ?
will au mal echte thüringer essen.


----------



## kona.orange (10. Mai 2007)

WE steht vor der Tür.
Mag aufn Schauinsland radeln. Über Kybfelsn usw...


----------



## illi (10. Mai 2007)

also ich wär dabei... wenn ihr mich noch mal mit einer engen hose mitnehmt. lach.


----------



## kona.orange (10. Mai 2007)

Klar Inge.
Wir mögen dich so wie du bist.


----------



## illi (10. Mai 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Klar Inge.
> Wir mögen dich so wie du bist.



träum weiter  
ich geh jetzt zu meinen hauptleuten und lass mich in tarngrün einkleiden.


----------



## kona.orange (10. Mai 2007)

Also an der farblichen Gestaltung deiner Klamotten hatte bisher keiner was auszusetzen. Es ging da eher um die Art des Faltenwurfs.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Mai 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Also an der farblichen Gestaltung deiner Klamotten hatte bisher keiner was auszusetzen. Es ging da eher um die Art des Faltenwurfs.



So, jetzt mal Schluß mit flirten und zurück zum Thema 

Tour zum Schauinsland klingt hervorragend. Kann aber nur am Sonntag. Start so gegen Mittag?

MfG


----------



## waldman (11. Mai 2007)

ich wär ja eher für samstag gewesen.
aber sonntag geht auch.

wer kommt sonst noch mit.
wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (11. Mai 2007)

...wir klinken uns aus. Machen ne RR Stricher Runde  
(Möchte mal wieder den Fahrtwind an meinen behaarten Beinen in engen Lycras erleben, JAAAAAH!  )

marc

@waldi, wie war der Talk in Grün?


----------



## waldman (11. Mai 2007)

marc do older stricher.
fahr nich so viel rennrad, is nich gut für den mensch. schau dir da mal die profis an  

zur grünen frage: sie haben post !!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Mai 2007)

marc schrieb:


> ...wir klinken uns aus. Machen ne RR Stricher Runde
> (Möchte mal wieder den Fahrtwind an meinen behaarten Beinen in engen Lycras erleben, JAAAAAH!  )
> 
> marc
> ...



Mensch Marc

Jetzt als Moderator musst Du mit mindestens einem Ohr bei der Szene sein! Und ich meine die MTB-Szene! 

Aber ich werde morgen Abend einfach alle Ausfahrtstraßen von Elzach mit Split und Ameisen versperren-wollen mal sehen, wie Du dann mit deinem RR den Ort verlassen möchtest 

Noch kannst Dich umentscheiden 

MfG


----------



## waldman (11. Mai 2007)

aber echt he, mach wenigstens den sattel runter bei der abfahrt


----------



## waldman (12. Mai 2007)

so jetz mal mein vorschlag:

Sonntag,
14:00 am Wiehre Bahnhof


----------



## Berggams (12. Mai 2007)

wie seid ihr denn drauf 

Habt ihr etwa keine Mama, die ihr am Sonntag belästigen könnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Mai 2007)

Berggams schrieb:


> wie seid ihr denn drauf
> 
> Habt ihr etwa keine Mama, die ihr am Sonntag belästigen könnt



Die hat doch Muttertag am Sonntag...da will ich Sie mal nicht stressen!


Bist Du mit dabei am Sonntag zur gemütlichen Schauinsland Auf- und Abfahrt?


MfG


----------



## Berggams (12. Mai 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Bist Du mit dabei am Sonntag zur gemütlichen Schauinsland Auf- und Abfahrt?



Wäre sehr gerne dabei, aber es stehen die Besuche zweier Mütter an und dann der Besuch unserer Tochter samt Enkel 
Realistisch gesehen werde ich wohl keine Zeit fürs Biken finden, zumindest nicht konfliktfrei 
Aber sobald es geht, bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## marc (12. Mai 2007)

Isch hab den Termin mal notiert falls wir doch wieder bei den harten Freeridern mitmachen   So genung gearbeitet heute, gehe jetzt heim  
Wenn wir um 1400 nicht da sind fahrt ohne uns auch wenn es Euch schwerfällt


----------



## waldman (12. Mai 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Isch hab den Termin mal notiert falls wir doch wieder bei den harten Freeridern mitmachen   So genung gearbeitet heute, gehe jetzt heim
> Wenn wir um 1400 nicht da sind fahrt ohne uns auch wenn es Euch schwerfällt



ich wüsste des gerne im vorraus. denn je nachdem mach ich den kleinen zahnkranz vorne noch weg wenn ihr nich dabei seid


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Mai 2007)

Moin

Kleine Änderung für die Tour morgen: Es geht schon um 12 Uhr los! 

Treffpunkt: Wiehre Bahnhof?

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr alle bis 12 Uhr Eurer Mutti das Frühstück ans Bett gebracht habt.

MfG


----------



## waldman (12. Mai 2007)

jawoll.
morgen um zwölf am wiehre bahnhof.

benni: treffen wir uns um zwanzig vor zwölf vorm haus ?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Mai 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> jawoll.
> morgen um zwölf am wiehre bahnhof.
> 
> benni: treffen wir uns um zwanzig vor zwölf vorm haus ?



jau


----------



## kona.orange (13. Mai 2007)

bestätigt


----------



## kona.orange (13. Mai 2007)

Und schon wieder hier. Eine schöne Tour reicher.

War ein ganz schöner Trupp der da zusammen gekommen ist. Ziemlich schwierig das harmonisch zu gestalten. Hätte gern mehr mit dem einen oder anderen gequatscht. Der Zwang der Gruppe...  Wird schon noch mal...  

Ansonsten: angenehme Leute, schönes, heftiges Wetter, Waldduft... also ich mein diesen einen den es nur im Sommer gibt, tolle Trails, krasses Körpergefühl (Gell Thomas mim Bergamont! Aber mach dir nix draus und bleib dabei. Wenns dich tröstet: mich hat ma einer mim Stab und großem Kettenblatt am Kandel stehn lassen. Beim Uphill halt.)

Was noch?
Geile Action beim Downhill. Zwar hatten wir uns getrennt, aber trotzdem, bei uns hats auch ganz schön gerockt! Aber Hallo!
@Tina! Ich sag dir! Du wirst dich bald warm anziehen müssen!    



Bleibt Folgendes:



 

 


Hey marc. Wir ham schon schwere Räder, was? Da gönn ich mir auch gern mal ne Pause wenns besonders steil wird...




Na? Is das was für die Tina?  




Immer schön lächeln!  







Fürs Protokoll:
Es wurde einstimmig festgestellt und bedauert, das Marc und Tina nicht anwesend waren.
*räusper*nuschel*das kann doch nich angehn*hust*hust*Gruppenkeile*räusper*fummel*


----------



## kona.orange (13. Mai 2007)

Ach ja!!!
Noch einen schönen Gruß an den Rider mit dem Proceed den ich im Zug getroffen hab.

Die Jungs sind aus KA gekommen zum Kandelreiten. Einfach so.
Ich mein, die NLs schaffen sowas nich.

Fühlt euch angesprochen und laßt euch mal wieder blicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2007)

lool ansgar... das sieht ja mal gut aus wenn du deine sattelstütze 10km weit draußen hast ^^

war anscheinend ne spassige tour


----------



## waldman (13. Mai 2007)

maximal auszug mit ner 40er stütze.
schaut in verbindung mit der doppelbrücke doch sehr merkwürdig aus 

war ne echt witzige tour. hat spaß gemacht.


----------



## marc (14. Mai 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Fürs Protokoll:
> Es wurde einstimmig festgestellt und bedauert, das Marc und Tina nicht anwesend waren.



...mir rinnt ein Träne davon   
Wir sind nächstes Mal wieder dabei. RR Strichen war auch nett bis auf die Rennradler inner Stadt. Ganz dubioses Volk das


----------



## marc (14. Mai 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


>



Mit *DER* Sattelstütze geht die CC - Schlampen Wertung ganz klar an Waldmann   Alter Schwede  

DUDE und Berggams auch dabei    Aber wer ist da so frech vor die Linse gesprungen  (Immer diese Groupies )

Hauptsache s´war schee.

17. Mai...dabei!?


----------



## TinaR (14. Mai 2007)

......ein kleiner neid ist euch gewiss auch von mir für eure tour!

ein großer dank gebührt natürlich inge, dass sie tapfer die "mädels-quote" gehalten hat......inge, das nächste mal bin ich auf jeden fall wieder dabei!


----------



## marc (21. Mai 2007)

...wo sind all die Luigi´s gewesen am Wochenende? Wir zwei war´n unterwegs   Fotos vom Wochenende. Zweimal Roßkopf mit netten, längst vergessenen Trails  











Gruß Marc


----------



## blackforest (21. Mai 2007)

Naja was soll ich sagen, bis gestern mittag war mein wochenende auch noch schön. 2mal Kybfelsen bei schönem Wetter und wenig Leuten.
Dann bin ich in einer Kurve im Schrittempo weggerutscht, ich wollte mich mit einer Hand auf em Boden abstützen und erwische dabei einen dünnen Baum, der da rumgelegen ist. Ergebnis: 4. Mittelhandknochen ist gebrochen, am 30. hab ich OP und werde mit Titanschrauben gepimpt.

Vorallem super, wenn man bedenkt dass mein Flieger am 10. Juni geht. Das einzig positive ist, dass der arzt meint, dass ich da locker fliegen kann. 

Wiedermal ein wochenende mit dem Motto: Warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht.


----------



## marc (21. Mai 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Dann bin ich in einer Kurve im Schrittempo weggerutscht, ich wollte mich mit einer Hand auf em Boden abstützen und erwische dabei einen dünnen Baum, der da rumgelegen ist. Ergebnis: 4. Mittelhandknochen ist gebrochen, .



Bullsh****, ist doch eigentlich mein Part bei langsamen Sachen sich gediegen abzzulegen....Gute Besserung!!!   

Und der blaue "Krankenwagen" kam auch nicht zum Einsatz  

Sieht man sich trotzdem beim Jam?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. Mai 2007)

blackforest schrieb:


> Naja was soll ich sagen, bis gestern mittag war mein wochenende auch noch schön. 2mal Kybfelsen bei schönem Wetter und wenig Leuten.
> Dann bin ich in einer Kurve im Schrittempo weggerutscht, ich wollte mich mit einer Hand auf em Boden abstützen und erwische dabei einen dünnen Baum, der da rumgelegen ist. Ergebnis: 4. Mittelhandknochen ist gebrochen, am 30. hab ich OP und werde mit Titanschrauben gepimpt.
> 
> Vorallem super, wenn man bedenkt dass mein Flieger am 10. Juni geht. Das einzig positive ist, dass der arzt meint, dass ich da locker fliegen kann.
> ...



Moin

Gute Besserung Aber gib nicht so an. 

Ich war bis gestern nachmittag unterwegs. Mit meiner CC-Schlampe und nem Kinderanhänger 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (21. Mai 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Mit meiner CC-Schlampe und nem Kinderanhänger
> 
> MfG



Na dann lieber ne OP


----------



## marc (21. Mai 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> ...Mit meiner CC-Schlampe und nem Kinderanhänger



...weiß Deine Freundin davon    

"Pimp my Familienleben"?  Fahr öfters mit uns dann kommst net auf solche Sachen....


----------



## kona.orange (21. Mai 2007)

Dreimal darf geraten werde wo ich gewese bin.
Wie die fotos ausschauen habt ihr ein schönes Wochenende gahabt.
Gute Besserung Ansgar. Laß es dir nicht zu arg schmerzen.
Gruß an alle. Bis bald.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (21. Mai 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Dreimal darf geraten werde wo ich gewese bin.
> Wie die fotos ausschauen habt ihr ein schönes Wochenende gahabt.
> Gute Besserung Ansgar. Laß es dir nicht zu arg schmerzen.
> Gruß an alle. Bis bald.



Moin André

Biste am WE am Start in Freiburg? Kommen dann leckere Thüringer auf den Grill? 

MfG


----------



## waldman (21. Mai 2007)

melde mich nach wochenende zurück.
war sehr sehr spaßig. nach der quali war ich in der herren kategorie noch auf rang 4 bin dann aber im ko-modus auf rang 6 zurückgefallen (auf grund meiner akuten schwäche am startgatter  )

hier noch ein bild:


----------



## marc (22. Mai 2007)

@waldmann, Sauber   Räschbäggd!!!  Speed Race fährst aber bitte in der Dirtklasse mit am WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschy (22. Mai 2007)

Werte Lugis,

war vorletztes WE in Eurer Region zwischen Höllental/Nesselachen und Schauinsland (Studentenwegle/Sohlacker/Kib) mit Ziel Feierling Biergarten  unterwegs. Dabei hat's mich gründlich erwischt  . Der Sommerurlaub wurde bereits zu Teilen auf Freiburg gelegt um endlich die Trails vor Ort ausgiebig erkunden zu können  ein WE reicht lediglich um die Möglichkeiten (MarcoPolo/Kandel, Erlenbacher Hütte gen St. Wilhelmer Tal etc.) zu erahnen....

Kann mir jemand sagen ob (unter der Woche) der Emil-Thoma-Weg von Hinterzarten mit Ziel Rinken als Verbindung sinnvoll ist; gemäß Karte müßte er bis zur Rufenhütte (eventuell auch ein Stück weiter) in diese Richtung gut fahrbar sein. Merci für den ein oder anderen Tipp . Freue mich auf August!!!

Ciou Hoschy


----------



## marc (23. Mai 2007)

Werter Herr Hoshy  ,

es kann einen schon erwischen in unserer netten Gegend wenn man dem Bikevirus verfallen ist   Das Dreisamtal ist auch mit netten Trails durchzogen die es zu entdecken gilt. Deine angegeben Route müsste ein Teil des Black Forest Marathon sein (bitte mich zu korrigieren aus dem CC Lager...). An den WE ist auf den Touriwegen schon einiges los, gibt aber auch Alternativen.
Was ich damit sagen will: Komm einfach, meld Dich und dann finden sich Locals wo Du dich ranhängen kannst... 

"Bunt ist das Dasein und Granatenstark. Volle Kanne, Hoshy" (Fiel mir grad so ein )

Gruß Marc


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. Mai 2007)

marc schrieb:


> ...
> "Bunt ist das Dasein und Granatenstark. Volle Kanne, Hoshy" (Fiel mir grad so ein )
> 
> Gruß Marc



"Bill & Ted..." - das waren noch Filme


----------



## Hoschy (24. Mai 2007)

Das ist aber schön dass es unter den Lugis noch echte Zeitzeugen jener seltenen Zelluloidperlen wie Bill & Ted gibt . Da griffen noch so charmante Kapellen ala Extreme für den Soundtrack in die Saiten. Gratulation, 100% Volltreffer, daher der Nickname  .

Danke für Deinen Tipp Marc , den werde ich in jedem Fall gerne beherzigen und mich hier rechtzeitig nochmals melden. Die Wanderkarte kenn ich im Prinzip fast schon auswendig, aber es geht halt nichts über echten "Localsupport". Vielleicht hat ja wirklich jemand unter der Woche mal Zeit. Fahrtechnisch bewege ich mich (je nach Tagesform) auf Besame Mucho Level. Der Aufenthalt mit meiner Madame wird in KW 35 sein, direkt in Freiburg beim Münster. Mein Nightride-Equip nehme ich auch mit, wird ja schon eher duster Ende August .

In diesem Sinne lasst mir noch den ein oder anderen Trail zwischen Kandel, Hinterwaldkopp und Schaui bis dahin übrig . 

@TheBikeLebowski, da fällt mir auch noch was zu ein:

_...ich bin der Dude. Und so sollten Sie mich auch nennen, ist das klar? Entweder so oder Seine Dudeheit oder Duder oder auch El Duderino, falls Ihnen das mit den Kurznamen nicht so liegt....,_ herrlich.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. Juni 2007)

Moin Moin

Wollte mal nachfragen, wie es mit einer "kleinen" Tour am Donnerstag aussieht.
Ich wäre für den Schauinsland!

MfG

PS: Was ist eigentlich aus der Shuttle-Idee geworden?!


----------



## waldman (4. Juni 2007)

servus,
melde mich zurück nach nem wochenende aufm hardtail.
2. lauf vom "Zermatt 4-Cross Cup" (Schweizer Dualcup) in Leibstadt
resultat: Platz 5
bilder folgen hoffentlich auch noch.


----------



## waldman (6. Juni 2007)

wie benni auch schon vorgeschlagen hat bin ich für ne tour aufn schauinsland morgen.
ich kann allerdings erst gegen mittag. frühestens gegen 13 uhr am wiehre bhf ?
wer würde alles mitkommen ? 

mein vorschlag für den abstieg wäre von ganz oben übers rappeneck.

oder kennt noch jemand andere gute abfahrten wie rappeneck und kappler wand ?


----------



## blackforest (6. Juni 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> oder kennt noch jemand andere gute abfahrten wie rappeneck und kappler wand ?



Da bin ich eine Woche nicht mehr in Freiburg und ihr wisst schon nicht mehr wo ihr langfahren sollt. mannmannmann, wie soll das blos die nächsten Monate werden


----------



## PräsidentThoma (6. Juni 2007)

wir sind zu zweit und hätten bock mitzukommen, wenns euch passt.
13 h wiehrebahnhof passt auch.
erdbienenweg (richtung waldsee) wär auch cool, aber vielleicht viele wanderer.. 
gruß basti


----------



## waldman (6. Juni 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> wir sind zu zweit und hätten bock mitzukommen, wenns euch passt.



ja logo.
zuerst kappler wand und dann erbienenweg wär auch fein.

obwohl; ich weiß nich ob wir den herrn mit dem roten tomac mitnehmen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PräsidentThoma (6. Juni 2007)

au ja die route hört sich gut an.. 
werd mich auch benehmen...


----------



## waldman (8. Juni 2007)

tour aufn schauinsland war ein voller erfolg.
bergauf wars schön schwül und warm wie schwein.
bergab gabs den ganzen schweiß des bergaufwegs von oben zurück, und nach ner weile auch von unten.  
war trotzdem ne sau gaudi  
und bennis und mein bike durften vor ihren reitern unter die dusche 

wie wir da ja schon besprochen hatten komm ich nun zur kandeltour. ich würde diese mal aufn sonntag setzen. wetter soll da ja besser sein.

wer spielt guide (basti-präsidentthoma ? ) und wer kommt mit ?


----------



## [email protected] (9. Juni 2007)

kandel bin ich dabei, bergab halt


----------



## Berggams (9. Juni 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> wer spielt guide (basti-präsidentthoma ? ) und wer kommt mit ?


Welche Uhrzeit ist denn geplant? Je nachdem, könnte ich die Tour guiden (gibt dann auch ein wenig bekanntes Superserpentinenextraschmankerl 


[email protected] schrieb:


> kandel bin ich dabei, bergab halt


he, wieso nur bergab  wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass du dein Primo da rauf drückst, odda


----------



## waldman (9. Juni 2007)

schlag ne uhrzeit vor volker.
ich wär aber dafür dass wir schon gegen vormittag starten.


----------



## Berggams (9. Juni 2007)

Bei mir würde es frühestens um 1130 passen, weil ich um 1000 noch einen Termin in Herbolzheim habe.
Als Treffpunkt würde ich den Brunnen auf dem Marktplatz in Waldkirch vorschlagen.


----------



## waldman (9. Juni 2007)

ok dann machen wir doch grad 11:30 fest am brunnen aufm marktplatz in waldkirch.
wie lang braucht man da mitm rad ?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Juni 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> ok dann machen wir doch grad 11:30 fest am brunnen aufm marktplatz in waldkirch.
> wie lang braucht man da mitm rad ?



Lass uns die Breisgaubahn nehmen!


----------



## PräsidentThoma (9. Juni 2007)

schade, kann morgen erst gegen 14.30 
würd aber dann evtl trotzdem noch hochfahren..
ansonsten könnten wir das ganze ja auch mal wiederholen, fahr ja öfters dort 
aber vielleicht reichts ja doch noch, wär cool, wenn mir einer seine handynr per pm schicken könnte, würd mich dann mal melden.
ansonsten viel spaß!
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berggams (9. Juni 2007)

Wenn Ihr grad dabei seid Handynummern per pm zu verschicken, dann bitte auch an mich. 

Okay, dann bis morgen 1130

@ waldi, theBike.. und prätho
sie haben Post


----------



## marc (11. Juni 2007)

so meine werten Freerider´s, wir sind wieder zurück vom Bikepark "Test" und hell begeistert  
Winterberg ist ne Reise wert. 
Ich hoffe ihr hattet hier auch so schönes Wetter wie wir da oben  
Anbei noch ein Foto um Euch die Nasen lang zu machen  





Freuen uns auf die nächsten Touren mit Euch. Bis dann...

Marc & Tina


----------



## waldman (11. Juni 2007)

yeah marc. sauber.  

wir hatten auch spaß aufm kandel, und 6 platten


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Juni 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> yeah marc. sauber.
> 
> wir hatten auch spaß aufm kandel, und 6 platten



gefühlte 10!

Saubere Action alter Mann


----------



## PräsidentThoma (11. Juni 2007)

und wärend der zahlreichen flickpausen hatten wir genug zeit, uns vorträge über 
das hier : www.edeju.de

von einem betrunkenen, bärtigen kandel-im-laufschritt-bezwinger anzuhören.
hat uns halt immer wieder eingholt.bergab. 

hat auf jeden fall spaß gemacht!


----------



## waldman (11. Juni 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> und wärend der zahlreichen flickpausen hatten wir genug zeit, uns vorträge über
> das hier : www.edeju.de



mir kommts irgendwie so vor als wäre der alte im wald der selbe wie der mit dem affen auf der ersten seite der homepage. lieg ich da richtig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Juni 2007)

hehe danke für den link, ich konnte mir ihn nicht merken ^^ schau ich doch glei mal vorbei.
tour hat spass gemacht 

@ansgar: ja ich glaube da liegst du richtig XD

@marc
dicken respekt, geile aktion!


----------



## PräsidentThoma (11. Juni 2007)

jetzt wissen wir, was der weihnachtsmann im sommer macht.auf den kandel rennen, 3 bier rein und wieder runter 
krasser typ halt.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Juni 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> jetzt wissen wir, was der weihnachtsmann im sommer macht.auf den kandel rennen, 3 bier rein und wieder runter
> krasser typ halt.



mich laust der Affe...


----------



## waldman (11. Juni 2007)

mich schockiert es dass hinter dem was er uns erzählt hat so ne große organisation steht  
und dann isser noch auf der startseite; is ja quasi schlimmer als "mitarbeiter des monats"


----------



## Mat203 (11. Juni 2007)

Muss mich au ma zu Wort melden  Hat Spass gemacht mit euch hochzufahrn, fetter Respekt wie ihr da hochtretet


----------



## Berggams (11. Juni 2007)

ähm, welcher von beiden ist denn jetzt der Affe

@ Marc
.. und das in deinem Alter


----------



## marc (11. Juni 2007)

Danke,Danke  

Beim Liftkartenkauf bekommt man ne Adrenalinspritze intravenös, dann geht das. Für alle anderen wird einfach das Bike auf ein Plexiglaspodest gestellt und der Hintergrund bewegt    ...das schwerste war mein Bike auf das Podest zu bekommen   

Ne, waren geniale 4 Tage fahren bzw. hüpfen dort. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen  

Ist irgendwie lustig wie das Gap polarisiert...technisch gibt es weitaus schwereres da....


----------



## TinaR (12. Juni 2007)

jungs, muss euch wirklich sagen, dass winterberg ne reise wert ist. obwohl ich nicht so weit und hoch geflogen bzw. gesprungen bin wie marc (der ist echt voll abgegangen ), bin ich auf der downhillstrecke und der 6X völlig auf meine Kosten gekommen........und ich sag euch, der lift war das beste  

freue mich aber trotzdem wieder darauf, mit euch die örtlichen trails zu rocken.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Juni 2007)

TinaR schrieb:


> jungs, muss euch wirklich sagen, dass winterberg ne reise wert ist. obwohl ich nicht so weit und hoch geflogen bzw. gesprungen bin wie marc (der ist echt voll abgegangen ), bin ich auf der downhillstrecke und der 6X völlig auf meine Kosten gekommen........und ich sag euch, der lift war das beste
> 
> freue mich aber trotzdem wieder darauf, mit euch die örtlichen trails zu rocken.



Vielleicht lässt sich ja noch was im Sommer/Spätsommer organisieren! Die Bilder machen auf jeden Fall Appetit 
Ich denke, dass sich noch "einige" Biker hier aus der Gegend finden lassen...

@Volker & Basti: Nochmals vielen Dank für die Bereitstellung von diversen Ersatzteilen.  
Der Kandel is halt materialmordend!


----------



## waldman (12. Juni 2007)

was haltet die gemeinde von einer ausfahrt zum bikepark opening in "Lac Blanc" nächstes wochenende.
am samstag läuft der lift zwar nur von 14 bis 18 uhr. die karte kost aber auch nur zwei euro. also würds au nix machen wenns arg voll wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Juni 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> was haltet die gemeinde von einer ausfahrt zum bikepark opening in "Lac Blanc" nächstes wochenende.
> am samstag läuft der lift zwar nur von 14 bis 18 uhr. die karte kost aber auch nur zwei euro. also würds au nix machen wenns arg voll wäre.



Würde gern. Nur leider tanze ich auf einer anderen Hochzeit...im wahrsten Sinne!


----------



## marc (13. Juni 2007)

Hab am Samstag Aufsicht auffer Bahn....bin jedoch gespannt auf Eure Eindrücke von dort


----------



## bähr83 (13. Juni 2007)

Welches ist der Erdbienenweg? Finde dazu  nichts im netz.


----------



## blackforest (14. Juni 2007)

Also ich meld mich auch mal ab. 

Ich denke es waere zeitlich einfach zu knapp. Ausserdem ist meine Hand noch nicht ganz verheilt.

Ich wuensch euch aber viel Spass und fangt jetzt endlich mal mit dem Bauen an. Sonst wird das ja nix mehr mit ner neuen Strecke vom Rosskopf bis ich wieder da bin.

v.G aus Tokyo wo ein ThomsonVorbau nur 60 Euro kostet


----------



## waldman (16. Juni 2007)

marc schrieb:


> bin jedoch gespannt auf Eure Eindrücke von dort



genial  für freerider wirklich sehr geil (tables, große doubles, hohe drops, richtig große wallrides, ein schön großer hip, dazu noch nen schönen step up, so gehts grad weiter  ). wenn irgendwann noch der schwere downhill und der 4X fertig sind sicher au für racer cool.
der leichte dh war auf jeden fall schonmal recht cool zum fahren.

die sache mitm lift haben se noch nich so ganz im griff. wird aber sicher noch


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2007)

so, hab mal den kandel runter bissl gefilmt mit der helmcam. musste die quali bissl runter drehen da es sonst noch größer geworden wäre.
sind nun noch 256mb. und leider au bei rapidshare hochgeladen ^^ 
wusste keinen anderen filehoster der halbwegs schnell ist.

also hier dann mal die links:
http://rapidshare.com/files/39077958/Kandel_sized.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/39080238/Kandel_sized.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/39081941/Kandel_sized.part3.rar

also sieht vllt nich aus aus, aber ich mach schon langsam wenn wanderer entgegen kommen. und haben mich au alle nett gegrüßt  ich lass die schon am leben, keine angst ^^

edit:
megaupload link:
http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=0S7T7U3B


----------



## PräsidentThoma (24. Juni 2007)

cool, da bin ich auch grad runter, saugeil und nur 1 platten !!
und das angenehmste war, dass heute kein einziger dummer spruch von wanderern zu hören war, haben alle freundlich zurück gegrüßt, so sollte es öfter sein!!


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juni 2007)

ich hab ja au gute vorarbeit geleistet. alle wanderer auf gute laune gebracht 

ach btw: ich hatte 0 platten 

... lade des video grad noch bei megaupload hoch dann muss man nich dauernd ip wechseln...


----------



## waldman (24. Juni 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> cool, da bin ich auch grad runter, saugeil und nur 1 platten !!



soll das irgendwie ne anspielung sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbiker5700 (25. Juni 2007)

@ [email protected]

kannst du mal so eine ungefähre Wegbeschreibung (markante Punkte reichen mir aus) von dem Weg geben. Hab bis jetzt noch keine solche Abfahrt vom Kandel gefunden :-((

Danke!


----------



## Berggams (25. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so, hab mal den kandel runter bissl gefilmt mit der helmcam.



hi Nicklas,

scharfes vid (die Strecke kommt mir auch äußerst vertraut vor; wobei als ich sie beim letzten Mal fuhr ging das irgendwie viel weniger flüssig )
Die Variante im letzten Fünftel ist mir neu, kommt bei der Schwarzenburg raus odda?
Kacke ist nur, da biste noch über 600 hm und es gibt von da nichts mehr wirklich Interessantes


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. Juni 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> so, hab mal den kandel runter bissl gefilmt mit der helmcam. musste die quali bissl runter drehen da es sonst noch größer geworden wäre.
> sind nun noch 256mb. und leider au bei rapidshare hochgeladen ^^
> wusste keinen anderen filehoster der halbwegs schnell ist.
> 
> ...



Moin Niklas

Sehr nettes Video 

Und auch die Wanderer spielen ja mit...  Nächsten Mal nen besseren Song und die Sache ist rund! 

Freue mich schon auf die nächste Abfahrt. Aber nur, wenn  "Service-Volker" mitkommt...


----------



## kingofdirt (29. Juni 2007)

Hi, 
wir fahren morgen früh nach portes du soleil bis Sonntag abend und ich hab noch ein Platz im Auto frei! will jemand mit? Abfahrt 6 Uhr in Freiburg am Samstag den 30.6. also morgen!

schreibt mir ne mail an [email protected]

Gruß
Arne


----------



## marc (29. Juni 2007)

kommst Du so früh raus wenn du heut abend beim Ansgar kanadischen Whiskey vom Brett trinken musst


----------



## kingofdirt (1. Juli 2007)

so da ich jetzt dank meines viel zu schnell nahenden Examens (aber nich wg dem Whiskey ;-)) doch nicht in portes de soleil bin gehts am Sonntag richtung Rappeneck. Wer kommt mit? 

Treffpunkt Sternwaldwiese 14:30!

Gruß
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (1. Juli 2007)

war mal wieder keine dabei.
ich konnt trotz nachwehen vom wochenende mit arne den kybbfelsen erklimmen.

beim hochfahren wars schön schwül. runter hats dann geregnet wie aus eimern.   spaß hots gmacht.
alle die nich dabei waren haben definitiv was verpasst.


----------



## PräsidentThoma (1. Juli 2007)

waren heute in lac blanc.hat auch spaß gemacht 
aber dann ist mir meine vr-bremse beim sturz verreckt.. 
muss da auf jeden fall wieder hin!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. Juli 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> war mal wieder keine dabei.
> ich konnt trotz nachwehen vom wochenende mit arne den kybbfelsen erklimmen.
> 
> beim hochfahren wars schön schwül. runter hats dann geregnet wie aus eimern.   spaß hots gmacht.
> alle die nich dabei waren haben definitiv was verpasst.



Das glaub ich gern!

Dann ist der Rücken wohl wieder einsatzbereit?!

War übrigens in Jena, und hab mir beim Fraunhofer Fusi-Cup die Seele aus dem Leib gegrätscht  Der 4. Platz (von 22) ist dabei rausgesprungen.
Nächstes WE aber wieder biken-wenn der Oberschenkel bis dahin wieder fit ist... 

MfG

PS: Und ich hoffe, dass ihr euch beim feiern in Haslach benommen habt.


----------



## waldman (2. Juli 2007)

hi benni,

glückwunsch zum vierten platz  KLASSEEEEEE !!

rücken is wieder einsatzfähig. hab keine schmerzen mehr und die therapeutin war auch grad der meinung ich sei austherapiert.

am freitag haben sich alle äußerst gut benommen (man hat bemerkt dass du nich da warst  ). selbst als es später wurde und der ein oder andere en bissel viel getrunken hatte wars sehr kontrolliert


----------



## TinaR (6. Juli 2007)

hi ihr da draußen,
ist am weekend (SA ab mittag/nachmittag) oder Sonntag (am späten Mittag) jemand mit dem bike unterwegs, wo ich mich anschließen könnte (bin das weekend partnerlos  )

bitte info bis heute spätestens 16.00 uhr, dann hab ich keine möglichkeit mehr, die nachrichten am pc abzufragen!


----------



## h-walk (6. Juli 2007)

Hey Marc, Schauinsland am Samstag?...muss mein neues Bike ja mal einfahren..gerne auch alternativ woanders... 

Armer WE-Single... 

Cheers
H.


----------



## marc (6. Juli 2007)

h-walk schrieb:


> Armer WE-Single...



Wen von uns meinst denn jetzt


----------



## TinaR (6. Juli 2007)

natürlich mich


----------



## waldman (6. Juli 2007)

wir (arne, markus, martin und ich) fahren am sonntag aufn kandel.
kannst gern mit tina.

alle anderen wie basti, benni usw sind auch herzlich eingeladen.

basti vor allem. so als guide


----------



## PräsidentThoma (6. Juli 2007)

ich lauf dann schonmal voraus...mein rahmen ist anscheinend gerissen (steuerrohr unten), habs noch nicht gesehen, steht noch im dynamo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2007)

wenn ich mich oder mein rad morgen nich in bad wildbad abschieße, dann würd ich au ganz gerne am sonntag mit aufn kandel, wenn keiner was dagegen hat...


----------



## waldman (6. Juli 2007)

PräsidentThoma schrieb:


> ich lauf dann schonmal voraus...mein rahmen ist anscheinend gerissen (steuerrohr unten), habs noch nicht gesehen, steht noch im dynamo...



was ein scheiß he. wünsch deim bike gute besserung   
dienstag steht aber und hast auch zeit um 16 uhr oder ?


----------



## PräsidentThoma (6. Juli 2007)

also, bin doch dabei am sonntag   hab mir noch ein rad organisiert, dienstag klappt auch.wann wollt ihr los?
ich schlag mal denzlingen bahnhof als ausgangspunkt vor.die freiburger dann halt wieder gemütlich mit der sbahn, oder?
achso, und flickzeug nicht vergessen..


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. Juli 2007)

bin auch dabei..wann ist treffen der Freiburger Fraktion?


----------



## waldman (7. Juli 2007)

für jeden der noch mitfahren will:
treffpunkt ist 13 uhr am schwabentor.

werd mich jetzt noch dem carboloading zuwenden


----------



## [email protected] (7. Juli 2007)

ich bin nich dabei, hab mich heute in bad wildbad aufm downhill abgeschossen.

wünsch euch viel spass und könnt ja mal versuchen wieder n neuen rekord an platten aufzustellen


----------



## waldman (8. Juli 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ich bin nich dabei, hab mich heute in bad wildbad aufm downhill abgeschossen.
> 
> wünsch euch viel spass und könnt ja mal versuchen wieder n neuen rekord an platten aufzustellen



gute besserung.
ich hab diesmal !! drei !! ersatzschläuche dabei.


----------



## Berggams (8. Juli 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> ich hab diesmal !! drei !! ersatzschläuche dabei.



Vermutlich wird das nicht reichen , aber Marco und ich kommen so ca. 1-2 Stunden später dort entlang. Wir könnten dann die Liegengebliebenen mit zusätzlichen Ersatzteilen versorgen 
Also viel Spass Euch und stimmt die Rotsocken schon mal bikerfreundlich ein


----------



## TinaR (9. Juli 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> wir (arne, markus, martin und ich) fahren am sonntag aufn kandel.
> kannst gern mit tina.
> 
> alle anderen wie basti, benni usw sind auch herzlich eingeladen.
> ...



dank dir für die info. aber andré und inge haben mich am samstag bei der tour zum kybfelsen so feddisch gemacht  , dass ich sonntag hätte nicht mal mehr mein bike ausm keller holen können! hoffe es klappt das nächste mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Juli 2007)

TinaR schrieb:


> dank dir für die info. aber andré und inge haben mich am samstag bei der tour zum kybfelsen so feddisch gemacht  , dass ich sonntag hätte nicht mal mehr mein bike ausm keller holen können! hoffe es klappt das nächste mal!



Ja wie jetzt?! Der André geht fremdbiken? Mit Frauen??? 

Mensch André, du warst mal so cool... 

MfG

@Tina: Bei uns hat es wegen des Regens auch nur zu einer Tour zum Rappeneck gereicht...war aber trotzdem sche


----------



## marc (9. Juli 2007)

freut mich daß Ihr nachfragt wie´s mir geht  

Spalter!


     

Der Andre ist ein Schlitzohr


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Juli 2007)

marc schrieb:


> freut mich daß Ihr nachfragt wie´s mir geht
> 
> Spalter!
> 
> ...



Ja, wo warst Du denn???


----------



## marc (9. Juli 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Ja, wo warst Du denn???



Ja klar, jetzt auf einmal    

Laß uns das wie Männer bei einem anständigen Freeride-DH klären  




PS: Ich war bei dem jährlichen Moderatoren Treffen des IBC wo wir fast einstimmig beschlossen haben daß Fußballspielende Freerider von der Nutzung des Forums auszuschliessen sind.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (9. Juli 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Ja klar, jetzt auf einmal
> 
> Laß uns das wie Männer bei einem anständigen Freeride-DH klären
> 
> ...



Soso. "Moderatorentreffen"...

Und die Toleranzgrenze in diesem Forum wird auch immer niedriger. Da tackelt man einmal 4, 5 Leute nach bester "Bördiiee Vogts Manier" und darf deshalb nicht mehr an so geistreichen Diskussionen wie "Mit wieviel bar Druck am besten über Schotter mit Steingröße 5-7mm?" oder "Gebt mal Eure Schwarzwald-Trails bekannt!" teilnehmen.
Wenn nicht hier, wo dann dürfen Typen, die einfach zuviele Ziegelsteine gegen den Kopf bekommen haben, ihre 2 Cent loswerden?!

Marc, von Dir hätte ich mehr erwartet. Aber wie Du schon sagtest "Das wird auf dem Trail geklärt." In diesem Sinne hoffe ich, dass mein Lager und meine VR Bremse bald wieder fit sind...

MfG

@Volker: Ward ihr noch auf dem Kandel?


----------



## marc (9. Juli 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Marc, von Dir hätte ich mehr erwartet.




  

...dabei geb ich mir solche Mühe wenn ich denn mal ohne Aufsicht raus darf  

das Leben ist ungerecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (10. Juli 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt?! Der André geht fremdbiken? Mit Frauen???
> 
> Mensch André, du warst mal so cool...





marc schrieb:


> Der Andre ist ein Schlitzohr





Hihi.


----------



## marc (10. Juli 2007)

Am kommenden Sonntag, 15.7 seines Zeichens war mal angedacht bei entsprechend Support von Petrus, den Bikepark in LacBlanc zu rocken.

Wer wäre dabei?  (Unser Auto ist voll um´s mal vorwegzuschicken falls entsprechende Fragen kommen... )

Marc


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (10. Juli 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Am kommenden Sonntag, 15.7 seines Zeichens war mal angedacht bei entsprechend Support von Petrus, den Bikepark in LacBlanc zu rocken.
> 
> Wer wäre dabei?  (Unser Auto ist voll um´s mal vorwegzuschicken falls entsprechende Fragen kommen... )
> 
> Marc



Kann leider nicht...Hobel ist nicht fit und die Schwiegereltern stehen auf der Matte 

MfG

Euch viel Spass


----------



## marc (10. Juli 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht...Hobel ist nicht fit und die Schwiegereltern stehen auf der Matte
> 
> MfG
> 
> Euch viel Spass



...voll der Fussballer, ey! Immer ne Ausrede auf den Lippen  
Tröna,Tröna....der Benni will nich spielen....


----------



## waldman (10. Juli 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Am kommenden Sonntag, 15.7 seines Zeichens war mal angedacht bei entsprechend Support von Petrus, den Bikepark in LacBlanc zu rocken.
> 
> Wer wäre dabei?  (Unser Auto ist voll um´s mal vorwegzuschicken falls entsprechende Fragen kommen... )
> 
> Marc



schließ mich unsrem fußballer an. kann auch nicht

denkst du dass am sonntag fit bist ? bist am samstag nicht beim dude ?
du wirst dich sicher nicht wie bei mir aufm fest schon wieder so früh drücken können, mädchen !!


----------



## marc (10. Juli 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> schließ mich unsrem fußballer an. kann auch nicht
> 
> denkst du dass am sonntag fit bist ? bist am samstag nicht beim dude ?
> du wirst dich sicher nicht wie bei mir aufm fest schon wieder so früh drücken können, mädchen !!



Hast Du ne Ahnung. Ich bin der Weltmeister im verdrücken    Wir kommen mit den Rädern, trinken (Allohohl) tu ich eh nichts und daher bin ich weg ehe Du das erste Steak verschlungen hast.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (10. Juli 2007)

marc schrieb:


> ...voll der Fussballer, ey! Immer ne Ausrede auf den Lippen
> Tröna,Tröna....der Benni will nich spielen....



übler Fall von "Bänderdehnung in der Unterhose"


----------



## blackforest (13. Juli 2007)

Wie ich mir das so durchlese ist bei euch ja alles beim alten. Marc macht einen auf dicke Hose und bei Benni ist das Lager immer noch nicht wie es soll  

Mir gehts uebrigens super hier in Sydney, meine Hand hat sich so langsam von ihrem letzten Kontakt mit Sarah auch erholt und ist wieder voll einsatzfaehig.

Und hier extra mal fuer Marc ein richtiges Auto:




Da passt dann auch endlich mal mehr rein. 

Sydney Harbour Bridge:





Manly Beach in Sydney:





Ja, hiermit verabschiede ich mich dann auf die Fijis. Mit Radeln wirds da zwar wieder nix, aber in dem Thread hier steht ja eh nur offtopic Krams drin


----------



## waldman (13. Juli 2007)

sehr geile bilder  
die wellen sind ja genial.
den bus könnten wir auch brauchen um zur baustelle aufm rosskopf zu fahren.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Juli 2007)

Moin

Schöne Grüße ans andere Ende der Welt  Schöne Bilder-ich hoffe, es hat Dich nicht von deiner pinken Luftmatratze geworfen, bei dem Wellengang...

MfG

Das mit dem Lager wird schon wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (13. Juli 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> den bus könnten wir auch brauchen um zur baustelle aufm rosskopf zu fahren.



nee, viel zu hoch und net geschmeidig genug  

Klasse Bilder.... 
Woher weißt Du von meiner Hose


----------



## kingofdirt (14. Juli 2007)

hey jungens und mädels!

wollt heut mittag so um 16 Uhr richtung Schaui od Rappeneck oder so, wer kommt mit?

was ist geplant für Sonntag? hab auch mal überlegt nach lac blanc zu gehen?
geht sonst noch jemand?

Oder schon jemand ne dicke Tour geplant?

Gruß
Arne


----------



## blackforest (14. Juli 2007)

marc schrieb:


> nee, viel zu hoch und net geschmeidig genug
> 
> Klasse Bilder....
> Woher weißt Du von meiner Hose



Mit deiner Hose kenn ich mich super aus. Das weisst du doch   


Zu der Welle, das Photo ist vom Innerbreak. Am Outerbreak waren auch ein paar Surfer, allerdings ist es da nur alle 3min mal gebrochen. Dann aber irgendwo zwischen 6-8 Meter Hoehe. Dagegen sieht selbst die Aline in Whistler aus wie Kindergeburtstag.

Glueckwunsch uebrigens zur legalisierten Strecke.

Und hier extra fuer Marc, das perfekte Auto. Taugt zum posen bei den Maedels und kann 4 Raeder ohne abbauen mitnehmen. Gibts natuerlich auch mit Doppelkabine. Ausserdem blubbern die viel schoener als dein Reiskocher.   Die Dinger stehen hier quasi an jeder Ecke rum.


----------



## kingofdirt (15. Juli 2007)

so, hab heut mal die sagenumwobene 'Schwabentour' gemacht. Also erst auf den Schauinsland und dann noch auf den Kandel! 
Und nix da mit Straße fahren, alles feinste Single Trails (höchstens mal ein Forstweg )

76 KM, 2060 HM, 5:10 std Fahrzeit (mit Pausen so 6,5std)

Leider musste ich die Gipfel von Schauinsland und Kandel auslassen da einfach zuviel los war.

War dann aber mittags echt hart oben richtung Kandel, da hats auf über 1000m noch über 30° im SCHATTEN gehabt, puh!

War aber echt ne geile Runde die man nicht jeden Tag macht!
Ist schon cool so viele wirklich gute DH KM heizen zu können! Hab zwar bergab bischen langsamer gemacht wie sonst da ich ja ankommen wollt. 

2 Jungs mit DHlern (Iron Horse + Santa Cruz) hab ich dann aber doch noch eingeholt und überholt den Schaui runter  

hab für euch extra mal wieder mein Pulsmesser angezogen und alles schön aufgezeichnet, siehe Anhang


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2007)

Iron Horse? Oo n sunday?  

wenns n sunday war, hast du ne ahnung wer das war? ich muss damit unbedingt mal fahren


----------



## waldman (15. Juli 2007)

hi arne,
sehr cool. auch das diagramm.
die tour müssen wir mal zusammen machen wenns nich mehr ganz so heiß ist.

mein herzfrequenzdiagramm vom samstag (dualrennen in baltersweil) würd sicher anders aussehen. (90-190-80-190-85-195-....) hab die quali vermasselt, war dann letzter und musst schon im 1/16 finale starten. hab mich dann aber trotzdem bis ins kleine finale gekämpft, dort dann aber leider verloren. bin mitm vierten platz aber mehr als zufrieden (um 0.19 sekunden am dritten platz vorbei). im finallauf hatte ich einfach keine kraft mehr und konnte nicht mehr schneller fahren. (kein wunder nach 10 rennläufen an einem südhang bei über 30 grad)
hab jetz noch muskelkater in schultern, armen und beinen.  
bilder folgen noch.

war ein super schönes rennen mit ner geilen strecke


----------



## marc (16. Juli 2007)

Respect, Arne! Bei mir wär das Diagramm net so bunt, da wär ne horizontale Linie   Wenn die Schwaben wieder einmarschieren sollten schicken wir dich vor


----------



## kingofdirt (16. Juli 2007)

stark Ansgar!

ja so ein klassisches Dual Rennen ist schon anstrengender wie ein 4X...
nächstes Jahr bin ich auch wieder dabei!

@[email protected]: war der Freerider von Iron Horse, 7point8 oder so?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. Juli 2007)

Moin

Mensch, Ansgar und Arne. Ihr habt Eure Waden ja ned geschont am WE. Respekt.  
Naja, mit den Schwiegereltern war es aber auch herausfordernd. Auf eine andere Art und Weise...

Hoffe, Ihr habt noch genug Körner für die Waldpflege nächestes WE 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (16. Juli 2007)

Wen´s interessiert, hier ein kleiner Bericht vom Lac Blanc Bikepark.


----------



## DHSean (16. Juli 2007)

@kingofdirt 

irgendwie hab ich beim lesen des berichts vom sonntag direkt an n fahrer mit nem lapierre gedacht ^^ ... jo das warn dann wohl wir, war schon n mächtiger gammel-tag.

@[email protected]

isn 7point6 - is aber mit dem sunday recht identisch - fährt sich genial, wenn n racer dann nur n sunday !


----------



## kingofdirt (16. Juli 2007)

@DHSean: ja ja die Welt ist klein ;-)

ihr seid ja dann sicher noch übern Kybfelsen oder? bin ja dann weiter ausenrum, sonst hätte das alles nicht gereicht.

Das Iron Horse ist sicher klasse! Gegen nen Sunday Dhler hätte ich auch nichts...


----------



## DHSean (17. Juli 2007)

jop is richtig das mit dem kybfelsen


----------



## waldman (17. Juli 2007)

hab mal noch ein paar bilder vom rennen hochgeladen. 
wens interessiert -> anschaun -> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/18750


----------



## marc (23. Juli 2007)

Saubere Fotos, Du Hucker   Gefallen mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (23. Juli 2007)

thx,

schad dass wir nie bilder haben von den ausflügen nach lacblanc


----------



## marc (23. Juli 2007)

Ja das sollten wir mal ändern...  
Nächstes Mal nehmen wir nen Foto mit


----------



## Tohamas (23. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit zusammen!
Ist das geil: Der Fred lebt noch!!
In etwa zwei Wochen komme ich auf Heimaturlaub, darf ich dann mal wieder mit? Biiitte!
Hier ist weit und breit kein richtiger Berg...


----------



## marc (23. Juli 2007)

Ja verreck! Der Thomas lebt auch noch!   Schön daß Du dich meldest. Und wie gehts in Kölle   Hoffe Alles soweit ok?
...klar kannst jederzeit mit. Nur, in 2 Wochen sind wir in Portes de Soleil   


...der Fred sitrbt nie  

Gruß marc


----------



## Tohamas (25. Juli 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Nur, in 2 Wochen sind wir in Portes de Soleil



Details!!
Wann?
Wo?

...ich bin schliesslich zum Spass wieder unten!!


----------



## marc (26. Juli 2007)

Tohamas schrieb:


> Details!!
> Wann?



4.8.-11.8. 



Tohamas schrieb:


> Wo?



Morzine


Am 12.8 ist Lac Blanc geplant


----------



## waldman (26. Juli 2007)

marc schrieb:


> Am 12.8 ist Lac Blanc geplant



weiß nicht ob wir nach einer woche pds noch lust auf bikepark haben   
mir ists gleich. bin da aufm weg nach norge. dort solls ja auch bikeparks haben. werde das mal erkundigen !


----------



## blackforest (1. August 2007)

Sodelle hier mal wieder ein paar Gruese vom anderen Ende der Welt. Mittlerweile sind die 2 stressigen Wochen in Fiji auch schon wieder um.

Eigentlich haben wir die meiste Zeit auf Inseln verbracht (Nananu-i-ra und Mana) und dort dann eben hauptsaechlich mit schwimmen, schnorcheln und Insel umwandern. Insgesamt ist es dort genauso schoen wie man es sich immer vorstellt, die Menschen sind alle superfreundlich und helfen einem immer weiter. Ausserdem ist das Klima natuerlich genial, man kann den ganzen Tag in der Badhose rumrennen, friert nie, zu heiss ist es aber auch nicht und zum schlafen kuelts dann gut ab. Mit anderen Worten es war huuregeil. Weils mich jetzt aber dann dochmal wieder juckt Mountainbike zu fahren, fahren wir jezt von Los Angeles ueber Flagstaff nach Santa Fe. Da liegt dann auch Moab auf em Weg und dort werd ich mir sicher mal fuer ein paar Stuendchen ein Rad leien. 

Habt ihr jezt die Strecken auf em Rosskopf schon gebaut? Fuer mich hoerts sich eher so an, als wuerdet ihr auf der faulen Haut liegen und radeln. So gehts nit.    




Nananuira von oben








Unser Strand!!




bei uns ums Eck




Mana Island




Achtung, sehr schlechte Verkehrsanbindung.




Na endlich, sehr gute Verkehrsanbindung.


----------



## blackforest (1. August 2007)

Oha, ich nehms zurueck. Hab grad die Bilder von Rosskopf im anderen Thread gesehn. Saubere Arbeit Jungs.


----------



## kingofdirt (3. August 2007)

am Sonntag Morgen ist ein Rosskopf Uphill Rennen!
Start ist um 8:30 beim BÃ¤cker Lienhart am Sachabentor und gehts mit Massenstart und freier Streckenwahl auf den Rossi! Wer zuerst oben ist hat gewonnen, egal wie!
Danach lecker FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ch beim Lienhart. FÃ¼r den Sieger gibts 100â¬!!!

Ich fahr auf jeden fall mit! Will aber nicht der einzige sein der sich mit seinem Freerider der Leichtbau Meute stellt! 
Wer ist noch mit dabei?

gruÃ
Arne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2007)

kostet des startgebühr?

wenn nich könnt ich mich ja vllt mal versuchen


----------



## kingofdirt (4. August 2007)

kostet glaub 10â¬ mit 'all you can eat' frÃ¼hstÃ¼ck


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2007)

hm für bergauf fahren au noch geld zahlen? Oo

hab mich eben entschieden morgen nach todtnau zu gehen.

wünsch dir aber viel spass beim bergauf fahren


----------



## kingofdirt (5. August 2007)

war echt eine sehr coole veranstaltung!

bin dann zwar doch nicht mit meinen Lapierre gefahren da die Kurbel nicht wollte...
Hab dann ein Carbon Hardtail ausgeliehen bekommen ;-)

Waren so ca 40 Starter, der Sieger hat so 22 min gebraucht, ich war nach 24 min als 6. aufm Gipfel. Meine Freundin war nach 41 min als 4. bei den Mädels aufm Gipfel.

hat echt Spaß gemacht!

Danach noch gemütlich zusammen gefrühstückt und dann ins Strandbad!


----------



## kona.orange (22. August 2007)

*Thread hochstemm (ächz)*

Da hier offenbar alle dem Schaufelwahn verfallen sind gibts von mir Kontrastprogramm:
Projekt "Rennrad"-"Alpencross" mit Inge vorzeitig abgebrochen wegen schlechten Wetters, Nässe, Saukälte, Schnee und so weiter...




Ja, das ist ein Loch in der Hose und ja, das stammt von einem Sturz. Hab mal wieder zu viel wissen wollen. 


Wens interessiert:
Der Tag von dem das Bild stammt endete nach 150 km und 4104 Hm in einem Zustand allerhöchster Glückseeligkeit. *stolz*

Zur Provokation aller Chauvinisten:
Bergauffahren ist geil! Ich werde es immer wieder tun! 

Zur Beruhigung aller Chauvinisten:
Melde mich im Rennradforum an und werde dieses Forum fortan mit derlei Berichterstattung verschonen. 

Grüße.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. August 2007)

Alter, für sowas holst Du den Thread nach oben?  Schäm Dich 

Falls Du Dir irgendwann mal wieder Haare an den Beinen wachsen lässt (nicht verwechseln mit wachsen ), dann bist Du herzlich willkommen beim Buddeln...
Für Dich wird immer eine Schaufel bereitliegen!

MfG

und Grüße an Inge


----------



## kona.orange (22. August 2007)

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich das ich meine Wolle abschabe, bloß weil ich mal n paar Kilometer Asphalt unter die Stollen... ähh... Slicks nehm.

Überleg ernsthaft heut abend mit aufn Rossi zu fahren...
Wo ich doch eigentlich Ruhe verordnet bekommen hab.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (22. August 2007)

Werd wahrscheinlich morgen und Freitag bauen/biken!

Überlegs Dir 

MfG


----------



## Berggams (23. August 2007)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein Loch in der Hose und ja, das stammt von einem Sturz. Hab mal wieder zu viel wissen wollen.



..aua..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (26. August 2007)

um den missbrauch des threads (mit komischen rennradbildern) zu beenden, hier ein bericht vom bikepark aus Geilo/Norwegen. (der park heißt "pinkpark" was die komische tarnfarbe der bretterbauten erklärt  ) 

leider war schon nachsaison (saison geht bis 19.8.; wir waren einen tag zu spät  ) und deshalb musste ich den berg vorm runterfahren erst hochlaufen. nicht ideal, ging aber auch !

sehr geniale 4X-Strecke:



mit spaßigen Sprüngen und weitem Zeilsprung:



oben aufm Gipfel angekommen:



wartet gleich nach der ersten kurve ein genialer hip:






weiter unten dann ein northshore anlieger:



dann geht die strecke durch viele anlieger und zwei kleinere drops weiter zu nem roadgap am ende der freeridestrecke/anfang des 4X Kurses.
Anfahrt:



Hupfer:



danach noch en bissel im park gespielt:


----------



## waldman (26. August 2007)

und probleme mit der deutschen sprache gibts wohl überall:



hing in einer gemieteten hütte auf nem zeltplatz.  
und genau die hütte lag in nem anscheinend bekannten wandergebiet (waren sehr viele norweger unterwegs).
dahinter ging NATÜRLICH ein Trail los.  
hoch gings wieder zu fuß, das fahrrad wurd geschoben oder getragen.
da die norweger nie so richtig auf einen berg hoch wollen sondern immer nur von hütte zu hütte am "hang entlang" haben wir hinter dieser super brücke umgedreht:



vertrauenserweckend:



gleich zu beginn der abfahrt: wasn das da links oben  ?


 
aha, voll die riesen rentierherde:



donn sans abghaut:



oben gings noch gut:



dann immer verblockter:













absolut genialer urlaub, wenns nicht eine von zwei wochen geregnet hätte.  aber war ja in norwegen und nicht in der karibik.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. August 2007)

Moin Ansgar

Geile Bilder.  ABER: Die Rentiere mit Deiner roten Signalfarbe so zu erschrecken-Schande über Dich und Dein Rock...äh DEVINCI 

Der Rest der Bilder wird dann bei nem kühlen Blonden begutachtet! 

MfG


----------



## kingofdirt (26. August 2007)

wow echt klasse da! sehr coole bilder!

will auch!


----------



## Phil85 (27. August 2007)

Klasse Bilder !!  

Da sieht man wieder wie schön das Studentenleben sein kann


----------



## waldman (27. August 2007)

Phil85 schrieb:


> Da sieht man wieder wie schön das Studentenleben sein kann



hast du richtig erkannt: SEIN KANN !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (31. August 2007)

Oha, ich seh schon, der Herr Student hats mal wieder stressig  


Von mir mal wieder viele Grüße an alle zusammen, sitz jetzt in Mexiko City und hab gestern doch tatsächlich mein Visum doch noch gekriegt. Naechste Woche gehts dann mal wieder ans Meer, dieses Stadtleben ist einfach nix fuer meine Nerven.


----------



## waldman (3. September 2007)

am samstag waren benni, christian und ich mal wieder aufm schauinsland um zu schauen ob se am kiosk immer noch steine fÃ¼r 3â¬ das stÃ¼ck verkaufen.  
und ja sie tuns wirklich noch.  
wegen dem recht warmen wetter hier in freiburg gingen benni und ich ohne warme kleider ausm haus.
oben aufm gipfel warens dann doch nur knappe 9 grad dazu auch noch bewÃ¶lkt und teilweise in den wolken drin.
also entschieden wir uns kurzerhand beim kiosk einen regenponcho fÃ¼r ganze 3,60 euro zu kaufen. ein sehr gutes stÃ¼ck: mit kapuze, Ã¤rmeln, und wohl einer unendlichen wassersÃ¤ule (leider auch was schweiÃ angeht)  
aber seht selbst:






somit waren die MIY (Men In Yellow) bereit fÃ¼r ne sehr geile (aber sich extrem feucht anfÃ¼hlende) abfahrt !


----------



## PräsidentThoma (3. September 2007)




----------



## kingofdirt (3. September 2007)

ganz großes Kino!


----------



## andi1969 (3. September 2007)

wow gelbe Ganzkörperkondome... will auch eins haben... Der Trend für 2008


----------



## waldman (3. September 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> wow gelbe Ganzkörperkondome... will auch eins haben... Der Trend für 2008



willst meins haben?   aufgrund der wertsteigerung (ist jetz ja der neue trend, nach softshell kommt totalproofshell) würd ich mal sagen für 50 euro kommen wir ins geschäft.

man beachte auch die identischen sonnenbrillen 
special agents on duty


----------



## marc (4. September 2007)

die nehmen den gelben Sack so nicht mit! Da muß das Zeugs raus was zum Naßmüll gehört   

Blues Brothers für Arme       ....jedoch sehr nettes Foto. Vor allem Benni´s grimmiger "...immer diese Fotoshootings..." Gesichtsausdruck. unbezahlbar!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. September 2007)

Ich schaue nur so, weil wir schon ein 15-minütiges Touristen-Foto-Shooting hinter uns haben...  Jeder wollte mit den gelben Säcken aufs Foto.

Und für ALLE die sich fragen "lohnt sich die Quälerei hoch zum Schauinsland denn noch" hier eine gute Nachricht: Die ORIGINAL Schauinslandsteine kosten jetzt nur noch überschaubare 3 anstatt 5!!!  

@all: mein Überhang steht übrigens zum Verkauf an. Schnell nen Preis aufrufen, denn das ist ne Special Edition (nix Taiwan wie n Rocky) mit innenliegender Salzkruste und Brustwarzensignatur.


----------



## marc (4. September 2007)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> @all: mein Überhang steht übrigens zum Verkauf an. Schnell nen Preis aufrufen, denn das ist ne Special Edition (nix Taiwan wie n Rocky) mit innenliegender Salzkruste und Brustwarzensignatur.



das von Ansgar ist höherwertiger. Bei Dir fehlt das Bärenfell-Imitat!!  
Kann aber sein daß ein cleverer Geschäftsmann Sammelfiguren herstellt von Euch zwei. Würde gut in die Vitrine im Hintergrund passen


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (4. September 2007)

marc schrieb:


> das von Ansgar ist höherwertiger. Bei Dir fehlt das Bärenfell-Imitat!!  ...



Hey. Wenn man genau hinsieht, kann man einen zart sprießenden Pflaum um den Bauchnabel erkennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (13. September 2007)

mal wieder den luigi nach oben bringen.

am wochenende war ja in reutlingen der 5. Lauf des Solid-Cups.
Die Strecke die die jungs da haben ist sehr geil. War für mich eins der schönsten Rennwochenenden überhaupt. Mag auch an meiner Platzierung (3.Platz Herren) liegen  
eigentlich wäre arne auch ins finale und somit auf jeden fall unter die top4 gekommen, wäre nicht ein fotograf halb auf der strecke gelegen der arne zu fall brachte.  
hier ein paar bilder:





foto: christian reinig. foto is von der bike sport news seite.
beides mal freiburg vorn:
http://www.bike-park-wolfach.de/joo...gallery&Itemid=93&func=detail&id=2269#ponyimg
http://www.bike-park-wolfach.de/joo...gallery&Itemid=93&func=detail&id=2270#ponyimg
mach beachte beim zweiten bild: immer wenn arne ausm anlieger fährt kommts vorderrad hoch, die kraft muss aus seiner vergangenheit kommen 
strecke vom starthügel aus:
http://www.bike-park-wolfach.de/joo...gallery&Itemid=93&func=detail&id=2225#ponyimg


und natürlich noch eins von der siegerehrung:
http://www.bike-park-wolfach.de/joo...gallery&Itemid=93&func=detail&id=2263#ponyimg


nächstes wochenende gehts nach aichwald zum letzten Lauf des Cups in dieser Saison. Hoffentlich wirds dort ähnlich schön.


----------



## TinaR (14. September 2007)

supi ansgar, herzlichen glühstrumpf von den verschollenen!
Hoffe, dass wir ab nächste Woche wieder komplett fitt sind, dann gehts auch wieder aufs bike!
Viel Glück für nächstes Weekend!
greets


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. September 2007)

Moin Moin

Da wir ja am kommenden Mittwoch den Tag der deutschen Einheit zelebrieren, wollt ich mal zaghaft nachfragen, ob man diesen Tag nicht mit einer längeren Tour oder einem Bikeparkbesuch 
(Ist Lac Blanc im Oktober noch geöffnet) nutzen sollte/könnte. Schönes Wetter setze ich jetzt einfach mal voraus 

Würd mich sehr über ne "Rudelbildung" freuen.

MfG


----------



## PräsidentThoma (28. September 2007)

schaust du hier..http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WORLD&id=32936

wäre auch mit dabei.muss ja nicht unbedingt bikepark sein.fänds auch mal cool, einfach irgendwo anders zu fahren, zb vogesen.


----------



## waldman (2. Oktober 2007)

morgen wollten benni und ich erst aufn schauinsland fahren und dann noch en bissel im unteren teil des trails am rosskopf fahren.

ich schlage als treffpunkt um 10:30 uhr am wiehre bhf vor.
wird ja jetz wieder früher dunkel.

wie schauts aus marc, basti, boris,..


----------



## marc (2. Oktober 2007)

Schauinsland eher nicht, vielleicht kommen wir am Rossi mal vorbei...je nach dem wie ich mich fühl´ (nach dem großen Frühstück morgen früh  )

Gruß Marc


----------



## PräsidentThoma (2. Oktober 2007)

hajo!

...aber evtl bissel früh...?!


----------



## kingofdirt (2. Oktober 2007)

später! will endlich wieder mal wieder bischen ausschlafen und muss ja noch die Gabel einbauen.

*11:30?!?*


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (3. Oktober 2007)

also *11.00 Uhr* ist jetzt Teffpunkt

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (5. Oktober 2007)

So das Wochenende ist schon wieder da! juhu!
und das Wetter soll auch richtig schön werden!

wollte Sa mittag evtl kurz aufs Rappeneck.

und Sonntag gehts auf den Kandel! Boris ist dabei, wer hat noch so lust?

Gruß
Arne


----------



## kingofdirt (6. Oktober 2007)

also am Sonntag treffpunk 11:30 am SWR und dann gehts auf den Kandel!
wer kommt mit?


----------



## waldman (21. Oktober 2007)

So, das Wochenende ist schon wieder rum.
Und was macht der Thread so weit unten ?
wir sollten glaub mal wieder ein paar fotos posten.
letzte woche wars toni dark racing team mal wieder im bombenloch unterwegs.  
Diesmal war jemand mit Fotoapparat dabei der was trifft.
Die Person ausm Toni Dark Team die auch fotografieren kann sitzt ja in Mexiko rum, Toni Dark höchstpersönlich.  

hier eins von mir:




zwei weitere in der gallery.

phil aka "white leg hammer" hat auch ein gutes. das weiß ich. also her mit dem bild phil !


----------



## kingofdirt (21. Oktober 2007)

Aber echt hey, müssen hier mal wieder zeigen was wir so machen!  

Wie heute die allererste Schneetour des frischen Winters!
War zwar nicht sehr üpig aber dennoch sind der Basti, Ansgar und ich heute in die ersten Schneeflocken gekommen.

hier mal noch ein paar Beweisbilder





warm anziehen:


----------



## Phil85 (21. Oktober 2007)

> phil aka "white leg hammer" hat auch ein gutes. das weiß ich. also her mit dem bild phil !



Is ja gut Ansgar  





War mal wieder ein sehr lustiges Wochenende


----------



## DHSean (22. Oktober 2007)

sehr schön, sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (26. Oktober 2007)

morgen ist ab zwölf wieder lustiges radelfahren im bombenloch angesagt  
also alle kommen, wir werden sicher spaß haben.


----------



## blackforest (31. Oktober 2007)

Also ich muss schon sagen ich finds super, dass ihr auch wenn der Teamchef mal nicht da ist so gut weitertrainiert.  

Reschpaeggt Maedels.  


Ich hab, natuerlich nur im Sinne des Teams, mal hier in El Salvador eine neuartige Trainingsmethode fuer den Oberkoerper ausprobiert. Dabei liegt man auf einem Brett und wirbelt mit den Armen links und rechts im Wasser rum. Damit die Lunge nicht zu kurz kommt, bekommt man hin und wieder nen halben Pool ueber die Birne geschuettet und muss danach sein Brett wieder suchen. Insgesamt recht lustig und anstrengend, wird also naechstes Jahr auf jeden Fall inden Trainingsplan aufgenommen.  

So und jetz raus aus em Netz und weitertrainieren.


----------



## DHSean (4. November 2007)

So gestern warn wa wieder n bissel unterwegs

Phil is mal wieder am fliegen






mein persönliches bild des tages  






Timo am gäppen






und ich durfte auch mal


----------



## kingofdirt (4. November 2007)

schöne Bilder


----------



## Phil85 (4. November 2007)

Danke Arne 
hab da aber auch noch was





weiter Bilder in der Galerie


----------



## waldman (4. November 2007)

super bild.
hoffe ich bin ab nächster woche auch wieder fit  
und vielleicht hab ich dann auch wieder zeit.


----------



## Phil85 (4. November 2007)

Ansgar das wird schon 

darfst halt nimmer zu kurz springen dann bleibt man au fit


----------



## waldman (4. November 2007)

Phil85 schrieb:


> Ansgar das wird schon
> 
> darfst halt nimmer zu kurz springen dann bleibt man au fit



weiß auch nicht was mich da geritten hat als ich versucht hab mit schrittgeschwindigkeit den hip zu springen


----------



## PräsidentThoma (4. November 2007)

frag mal dein fahrrad, was es geritten hat, als es mit schrittgeschwindigkeit über die hip gehüpft ist..


----------



## waldman (4. November 2007)

das redet seit dem vorfall nicht mehr mit mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona.orange (13. November 2007)

Hi.

Ich bin desletzt in Hamburg gewesen. Dort gibts keine Berge aber sonst is schön.  
Heute war ich aufm Kandel.

Eiseskälte:


----------



## waldman (13. November 2007)

ja wie andre. dich gibts noch ?
jetz wo wir alle beisammen haben:

ich hab schon mit marc besprochen dass wir demnächst wieder einen *Stammtisch* veranstalten müssen.
Als Datum würde ich erstmal *das erste Dezemberwochenende vorschlagen*. Das sind noch etwa drei wochen. Also mehr als genug Zeit für alle zu planen.
Wo wir hingehen weiß ich nicht.
Können hier ja mal Vorschläge sammeln wo wir hingehen.


----------



## kona.orange (15. November 2007)

Ja, und heute war auch ein ganz besonders schöner Tag.


----------



## Phil85 (10. Dezember 2007)

Waren am WE mal wieder im Bombenkrater unterwegs 













Mehr Bilder in meiner Galerie


----------



## kingofdirt (10. Dezember 2007)

alta du gehst ja ab!!! fetten Respekt!

du musst nächstes Jahr unbedingt in Willingen mitfahren! ist glaub genau dein ding!


----------



## marc (11. Dezember 2007)

Robbie "Air" Bourdon ist tot. Es lebe Phil "white leg hammer" de flyin´Bikeschlumpf!!! (Der Schlumpf kommt von Ansgar,gell!)

Das letzte Bild ist sowas von geil!!!!


----------



## TinaR (11. Dezember 2007)

...na phil, wieviel red bull hattest du intus, um so hoch zu fliegen?  

saucool, respekt!


----------



## waldman (11. Dezember 2007)

sauber phil.  
wir muessen naechsten samstag wieder ins loch. dann mach ichs stabile laufrad vorne rein. will da auch drueber


----------



## kona.orange (11. Dezember 2007)

Das letzte Bild! Wenns das Wort cool bis jetzt noch nicht gegeben hätte, so hätt ich s nun erfunden.

A propos stabile Laufräder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Dezember 2007)

astreiner Heavy-Metal, Phil


----------



## kingofdirt (12. Dezember 2007)

Hey Mädels,

am Sonntag ist offizielle Weihnachtsausfahrt! 
Treffpunkt 12:30 bei Offroadplanet!

Danach Grillen und Trickstuff-Glühwein!

Gruß
Arne


----------



## [email protected] (12. Dezember 2007)

was ist das für eine ausfahrt? tour, bergauf, bergab?


----------



## kingofdirt (12. Dezember 2007)

denke mal aufn Rossi


----------



## marc (13. Dezember 2007)

Wir sind in Gedanken dabei   (leider schon verplant für Sonntag)

Haut rein


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann leider auch nicht. Bin Skifahren.

Euch viel Spaß! 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (14. Dezember 2007)

hätte mich auch gewundert wenn du zeit gehabt hättest


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. Dezember 2007)

waldman schrieb:


> hätte mich auch gewundert wenn du zeit gehabt hättest



mich auch


----------



## marc (14. Dezember 2007)

mich erst  

Skifahrn...        bei den Schwiegereltern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...gib´s zu


----------



## Krischaan (14. Dezember 2007)

Bin leider (oder glücklicherweise) auch Skifahren.
Aber vielleicht klappt's ja zur Jahreseröffnungstour. 

Viel Spaß Euch.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (20. Dezember 2007)

Moin Moin

Da ich mich morgen in meine norddeutsche Heimat aufmache (wo mich Muscheln, Klippen, kleine Berge, Ossis, Korn, Fischbrötchen und graues Winterwetter erwarten ) wollt ich Euch mal  auf diesem Wege ein frohes Weihnachtsfest wünschen. 

MfG


----------



## kona.orange (20. Dezember 2007)

Das wünsch ich dir und allen anderen auch.

Für mich wars bisher ein sehr schönes Jahr gewesen. Es sind viele wichtige Dinge passiert in meinem Leben die mir deutlich wichtiger waren als Biken mit den Kumpels. Zeitweise war ich ein seltener Gast.
Ab und an aber stand auch das an erster Stelle und so hab ich ein paar wirklich schöne Tage erlebt. Vor allem mit Marc und Tina und natürlich mit Inge.
Von mir aus kanns nächstes Jahr so weiter gehen. Vielleicht mit etwas mehr Muße fürs Radfahrn.

Gruß an alle. Schöne Feiertage.
André.


----------



## marc (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich möchte hiermit als Moderator und Biker allen "Luigi´s", "Northern Ligths" und "Brasilianern" ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr wünschen. Auf dass man sich auf den heimischen Trails sieht!
Haut rein, Jungs&Mädels. Alles Gute.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Racer86 (23. Dezember 2007)

wünsche auch allen zusammen ein frohes fest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr oder doch eher ein drift  

lasst es krachen  

Gruß Timo


----------



## andi1969 (23. Dezember 2007)

*Auch von den Brasilianern an die Luigi`s, Northern Lights und Toni Dark Racing ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und Guten Rutsch in 2008..... *

Rockt die Trails 

Gruß Andi


----------



## waldman (23. Dezember 2007)

*Das Toni Dark Racing Team wünscht allen Lebewesen frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes neues Jahr !*  

*vielleicht gibts auch noch ne ansprache von unsrem Chef Toni Dark persönlich*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (24. Dezember 2007)

dann schließ ich mich mal mit den wünschen für schöne weihnachten und n guten rutsch ins neue jahr für alle an 

grüße


----------



## Toni Dark (24. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Drift ins neue Jahr. 



Außer für Phil, der muss noch en bisle trainieren, die letzten Sprünge haben mir ein bischen zu flach ausgesehen


----------



## PräsidentThoma (24. Dezember 2007)

von mir auch frohes fest.wer zeit hat, sollte unbedingt biken, das wetter und der waldboden sind der hammer!


----------



## Phil85 (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich komm grad von meiner Weinachtsausfahrt/Training  vom Schönberg runter 

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Drift ins neue Jahr.


----------



## kijan (28. Dezember 2007)

Auch von meiner Seite 'nen guten Drift ins neue Jahr!


----------



## *kona rider* (31. Dezember 2007)

*heul* ich weiß nicht wo ich dazu gehöre....

was sind den die luigis die brasilianer usw ?


----------



## andi1969 (1. Januar 2008)

*kona rider* schrieb:


> *heul* ich weiß nicht wo ich dazu gehöre....
> 
> was sind den die luigis die brasilianer usw ?



Schau mal auf unseren Link unten


----------



## *kona rider* (1. Januar 2008)

ja mir gehts eher darum,ist das abhängig davon wo man wohnt oder wie ? also zb ich komm aus der nähe lörrach wo würde ich dazu gehören wen es darum geht wo man wohnt ? oder könnte ich theoretisch zu den luigis weil die jetzt nur in freiburg sind und ich auch jedes wochenende da bike...so weit verstanden ?

also die Brasilianer kommen aus karlsruhe und umgebung oder ?
und was ist toni dark =D ist nervig ich weiß


----------



## FaceGrind (1. Januar 2008)

zur information..ich (ex PräsidentThoma) habe jetzt einen neuen benutzernamen.
und ja, es tut genauso weh , wies sich anhört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Januar 2008)

gutes neues jahr euch allen zusammen  

und basti, glückwunsch zum neuen benutzernamen ^^


----------



## Racer86 (1. Januar 2008)

na basti hab schon vom phil gehört den nick haste dir ja rätlich verdient nach dem astrein vollzogenem scorpion face grind  gute besserung  

@*kona rider*: ToniDark Racing ist sone underground bikerbewegung aus freiburg  die den waldnazis den krieg angesagt haben


----------



## *kona rider* (1. Januar 2008)

=D ja dan will ich auch zu denen ist nämlich genau mein ding =P waldnazis = alte wanders leute oder wat ?

kleine rosskopf runde am 6.1.08...treffen 14 uhr bei st ottilien.BIn da nämlich erst ma nen kaffe trinken =P also würde mich freuen wen ein paar leute kommen würden.egal bei welchem wetter


----------



## Freecastle (1. Januar 2008)

@ Kona Rider

06.01. hört sich nicht schlecht an ... versuche das ich es an dem Tag schaff. Bis zum Frühstück sind jedenfalls noch ne ganze Horde Verwandte zu Besuch.  die ich bis dahin hoffentlich alle verabschiedet habe ...


----------



## *kona rider* (1. Januar 2008)

so wie ich den rosskopf kenne werden wir sowie so ein paar bikern begegnen =) aber das käffchen davor muss sein =D also 14 uhr st ottilien...


das muss jetzt einfach rauß =D ich liebe die freiburger bike szene einfach,da wo ich her komme grüßen sich die leute nicht mal gegenseitig.ich habs mir irgendwan mal zur angewohnheit gemacht aus trotz einfach alle mtb fahrer zu grüßen,klar gibt es nette die zurück grüßen aber die meisten gucken einfach dumm. und das ist in freiburg einfach nicht so.wen dir nen biker engegen kommt oder so dan hält man an und redet erst mal ein wenig =) so wie sich das gehört...freiburg rockt

@free: bist du uns letztens nicht entgegen gekommen mit nem schwarzen cube ?  wir waren zu 3, 2scott nitrous und mein kona halt...grad unterhalb vom rossi turm bei der kleinen hütte


----------



## Toni Dark (2. Januar 2008)

Naja, wie mein Name schon sagt bin ich der Chef vom Toni-Dark Racing Team. Gegründet wurde das Team in Abwesenheit des Chefs, was meine Autorität aber nicht verringert. Das Ziel des Teams ist es natürlich Rennen zu gewinnen, und nebenbei Waldnazis das Leben schwer zu machen, wobei wirs hier mit Ghandi halten und gewaltlosen Widerstand leisten   Einfach so eintreten kann man ins Team aber leider nicht, da muss man sich schon durch jahrelanges Whiskey-vom-Tisch-durch-Strohhalm-Trinken von der Masse abheben. Achja, Radeln ohne Stützräder muss man auch noch können.

@facegrind: Respekt zu deiner Aktion. Ansgar hats mir schon erzählt. Ich hab da mal genau das gleiche gemacht, allerdings musste ich danach 4 Wochen aussetzen wegen gesprengter Schulter. Von dem her kannst du dich glücklich schätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (2. Januar 2008)

vielen dank für die anteilnahme und die aufbauenden worte 
bin mal gespannt, wann ich mich da das nächste mal drüber traue..
allerdings müsste ich mich meinem jetzigen aussehen zufolge eher den "waldnazis" zuordnen musste erstmal lachen, als ich mich im spiegel gesehen hab.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Januar 2008)

was haste denn eigentlich gemacht?


----------



## FaceGrind (2. Januar 2008)

ich bin gedropt...im bombenloch


----------



## kijan (2. Januar 2008)

Hey Mr. FaceGrind! Auch von meiner Seite einmal Gute Besserung!!!!!

Wird schon wieder!

CU


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. Januar 2008)

Moin Basti

Das wird schon wieder!  Jetzt passt wenigstens die Brille grade auf die Nase 

Nichts für ungut.


----------



## marc (3. Januar 2008)

Gute Besserung auch von hier.....was is´n eigentlich passiert?
Klär mich mal jemand auf bitte


----------



## FaceGrind (3. Januar 2008)

die antwort steht 4 posts weiter oben
ist aber auch halb so wild


----------



## kijan (3. Januar 2008)

Gibt's denn Bilder vom Facegrind?!


----------



## waldman (6. Januar 2008)

vom facegrind gibts keine bilder. dafür von phil und mir. kucksch du hier:
erst drei vom Sender:
-One-Hand vom Phil:



-ich lass mein lenker nich los:



-nochmal Phil, diesmal auch wieder sicher am Lenker:



und nochmal ich an nem andern sprung:



schaut genau auf den mund und ihr werdet erkennen dass ich grad am plankton fischen bin 

edit: auf die bilder klicken und dann immer schön bewerten und kommentare abgeben. wir machen das ja nich zum spaß


----------



## kingofdirt (6. Januar 2008)

Hi!

auch von mir noch frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes neues!!!!  

war letzte Woche in Paris so was wie Urlaub machen.

Hab da tolle Läden für den Marc endeckt! gibts da an jeder Ecke!!!  














aber die kennst du ja sicher alle schon 

vielleicht sollten wir mit denen ein Sponsoring Deal für TONY-DARK-TEAM machen!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (7. Januar 2008)

Goil!  
Toni Dark Power Team, demnächst bei der WWF Smackdown  
Mit Phil "white leg HAMMER" und Ansgar "the beast" waldmann  
Ich mach den "Darkest Toni ever"


----------



## waldman (15. Februar 2008)

herrschaftszeiten!

was macht de luigi auf der zweiten seite.
es gibt neuigkeiten vom toni dark racing team.

mit homepage www.tonidarkracing.blogspot.com

hier gibts dann immer die neuesten bilder und videos. außerdem rennberichte,usw....

und natürlich immer die neuesten stürze vom phil


----------



## waldman (17. März 2008)

luigi ist tot !

hier in freiburg regnets zwar aber im schwarzwald oben läds käftig schnee ab  
vielleicht wirds ja nochmal was mit nem powdertag im schwarzwald. hier mal für alle schneesportler ein bild von letztem sonntag zum einstimmen:






im hintegrund eindeutig zu erkennen die nordwand des schauinsland.


----------



## FaceGrind (17. März 2008)

pfui schnee....


----------



## kona.orange (30. März 2008)

Wies ausschaut wirds wärmer. Bin die letzten Wochen nur mim Rennrad unterwegs gewesen. Nächste Woche kommen neue Teile fürs Bike. Deetracks und Pike. *freu*
Na werd ich mich bald mal richtung Kandel aufmachen. Oder so.
Grüße an alle!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (31. März 2008)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Wies ausschaut wirds wärmer. Bin die letzten Wochen nur mim Rennrad unterwegs gewesen. Nächste Woche kommen neue Teile fürs Bike. Deetracks und Pike. *freu*
> Na werd ich mich bald mal richtung Kandel aufmachen. Oder so.
> Grüße an alle!



Wird auch Zeit, dass wir mal wieder biken gehen!

MfG


----------



## marc (31. März 2008)

..der Andre is nun offiziell als "St.....r" zu bezeichnen  

Auf dem Bike nur noch mit Zusatzgewicht, macht sonst kein Spaß mit dem berauf zu fahren


----------



## kona.orange (31. März 2008)

Ein Stricher mit Deetraks. Gelten auch als Zusatzgewicht. *grins*


----------



## marc (31. März 2008)

Mist - erwischt.
Der geht an Dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FaceGrind (31. März 2008)

hat hier eigentlich mal jemand lust auf eine nette vogesentour?
bzw kennt sich jemand dort aus?
wäre doch mal was anderes


----------



## marc (1. April 2008)

1. Ja
2. Ja
3. auf jeden Fall!


----------



## kona.orange (1. April 2008)

dito!


----------



## FaceGrind (1. April 2008)

ok, wann?


----------



## Phil85 (13. April 2008)

Melde mich ausm Krankenhaus zurück  

Ein Toni Dark Racing Member wird für Paar wochen ausfallen  

Hab mir in Barr beim Training den Aussenknöchel gebrochen und hab jetzt Metall im Bein 

Wollte euch die schönen Vorher - Nachher Bilder nicht vorenthalten  






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Und wie ein gips aussieht das wisst ihr ja 

*MAN KOTZT MICH DAS GRAD AN*  :kotz:


----------



## FaceGrind (13. April 2008)

holy shit... 
 gute besserung und dass du bald wieder auf dem bike sitzen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (14. April 2008)

Moin Phil

Von mir auch GUTE BESSERUNG! Die Bike-Saison ist hoffentlich noch nicht vorüber für dich...

MfG


----------



## DHSean (14. April 2008)

beste genehsung auch meinerseits phil !!!


----------



## kijan (15. April 2008)

Von mir ebenfalls beste Genesung und ich drück die Daumen, dass es bei Wochen bleibt ...


----------



## kijan (30. April 2008)

Was ist denn hier los? Nix mehr? 
Zieht der Rossithread alle Aufmerksamkeit? 

Was geht am Maiwochenende?


----------



## mangolassi (2. Mai 2008)

die Oltmanns waren gestern endlich mal in den Vogesen, nicht besonders ortskundig, aber die Wege die wir nicht verpasst haben, ham gerockt















naja ab nächstes Wochenende gibts ja wieder die gut beschilderten, wohlbekannte Vogesenabfahrten


----------



## waldman (9. Mai 2008)

von den Toni Darks gibts auch mal wieder neue Bilder.
Endlich mal welche vom Dominik der sonst immer nur hinter dem Foto steht.
Am Mittwoch hab ich mich dann auch mal wieder vor die Linse gewagt.
Gibts alles hier zu sehen:
http://www.tonidarkracing.blogspot.com/
  viel spaß beim kucken. kritik erwünscht. Lob wollen wir nicht, da werden wir rot


----------



## FaceGrind (12. Mai 2008)

sehr geile bilder!vor allem das am baumstamm-anlieger.


----------



## DHSean (17. Mai 2008)

wer wäre denn morgen in lac blanc mit dabei, wenns net grad katzen hagelt?


----------



## kingofdirt (17. Mai 2008)

was sagst zum wetter? wir wollten uns um ca 8 uhr entscheiden ob wir gehen.
hätte schon echt lust!


----------



## DHSean (17. Mai 2008)

jo acht uhr steht bei uns auch die entscheidungs-frage an. bei schlechterem wetter isses schon net so voll am lift - wenn ich da an letzte woche denke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (17. Mai 2008)

also jetzt grad regnets auch:
http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/webcam.htm

ist im Lift halt schon bisl eklig im regen


----------



## kingofdirt (17. Mai 2008)

und jetzt wieder nicht   

geh mal Reifen für "feuchtes" draufmachen...


EDIT: MR Tony Dark Himself ist auch dabei!


----------



## DHSean (17. Mai 2008)

hehe - alles klar, wenn denn alle nach frankreich tuckern, sieht man sich da


----------



## marc (17. Juni 2008)

so, mal den Fred wieder nach vorne lupfen....

Alle noch gesund und munter? Sollte mal wieder ne gemeinsame Tour geben,oder


----------



## kingofdirt (30. Juni 2008)

so mal wieder ein paar infos was wir so treiben:

Ansgar und ich waren am Sonntag in Baltersweil bei Zermatt 4X Cup am Start!
Sehr feine Strecke und top Wetter!

Ansgar war richtig gut unterwegs und hat die Herren Fun Klasse gewonnen! Echt Stark!
Er war auch schon 2ter in der Quali!
Ich bin dagegen irgendwie nicht so richtig vorwärts gekommen und daher schon recht früh rausgeflogen, am ende 12ter. Naja ein anderes mal wieder...
Aber Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht!







der wollt da gar nicht mehr runter...


----------



## marc (1. Juli 2008)

Gratulation!!! 

Das zweite Bild ist zu Geil!   Naja, nach 8 Kisten Bier würd ich da auch nicht mehr runter wollen  

Sauber Ansgar, weiter so   (Bist jetzt aber schon daheim,oder)


----------



## waldman (1. Juli 2008)

marc schrieb:


> Gratulation!!!
> 
> Das zweite Bild ist zu Geil!   Naja, nach 8 Kisten Bier würd ich da auch nicht mehr runter wollen
> 
> Sauber Ansgar, weiter so   (Bist jetzt aber schon daheim,oder)



hääääoöüöü, schnarch. grad aufgewacht. die acht kisten waren echt zu viel 
war echt ein geiles wochenende


----------



## kijan (2. Juli 2008)

Hey Ansgar! Gratulation und Respekt - sehr geil!


----------



## waldman (3. Juli 2008)

mehr bilder und einen kurzen bericht gibts unter:
http://www.tonidarkracing.blogspot.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (3. Juli 2008)

Wow, tolle Bilder, vor allem das dritte! und das 2. auch, die von Aichwald sind auch gut


----------



## kingofdirt (7. Juli 2008)

so nun ist wieder ein Woende rum und es gibt wieder was zu berichten:

An diesem Wochenende war in Scuol der erste Lauf des iXS European Downhill Cup.
Ich hab am Donnerstagmorgen voll motiviert auf den Weg nach Scuol gemacht. Am Donnerstag war dann freies Training. Ich war echt gespannt auf die strecke da ich noch nie dort war.
Muss echt sagen HEFTIG! Alleine die Anfahrt zum Start der DH Strecke ist schon lÃ¤nger und schwerer wie die meisten (wenn nicht alle) Deutschen DH Strecken.
Der DH ist von beginn an sehr steil (ca. 3,5 km und 630 HÃ¶henmeter), es geht immer wieder mit voll Speed auf sehr enge kurven zu, also voll in die Bremsen und wieder raus. NatÃ¼rlich gabâs dann auch vor jeder kurve (und sonst auch Ã¼berall) RIESEN Bremswellen. 
Als dass in Kombination hat es wirklich extrem anstrengend gemacht. Im Training ist wirklich keiner am StÃ¼ck durchgefahren. Es war so trocken dass es unglaublich Staubig war. Fast kein Grip beim Bremsen und Lenken. Nach jedem Fahrer musste man ewig warten bevor man wieder was gesehen hat.

Am Samstag hieÃ es dann frÃ¼h aufstehen da die Hobby Klassen nur von 8-11 Trainieren durften... Lief dann eigentlich ganz ordentlich, wobei ich nie wirklich den Flow auf der Strecke gefunden hab, ich kÃ¶nnte nirgends so richtig pushen. Um 15 Uhr war dann der Seeding Run, also das erste mal auf Zeit den Berg runter. Shit war das hart! Ich bin von beginn an locker gefahren da ich mir die KrÃ¤fte fÃ¼r unten sparen wollte. War auch gut so. Allerdings hab Ichs dann wohl doch zu locker laufen lassen und die Zeit war eher schlecht als recht. Aber viel mehr wÃ¤re einfach nicht drin gewesen. 
Beim ablaufen am Abend haben wir uns dann noch ein paar 'Secret Lines' angeschaut und ich war recht zuversichtlich am Sonntag doch noch einiges an Zeit rausholen zu kÃ¶nnen.
Auf der Strecke hÃ¤tte ich einfach mehr Training benÃ¶tigt. bis zum Seeding Run konnte ich nur 6 mal fahren. Und um 8 Uhr morgens bin ich noch nicht wirklich bereit im DH alles zu geben 

Nach erholsamer Nacht im Auto unterm Sternenhimmel war dann auch schon Sonntag. Also wieder um 7(!) Aufgestanden da wir nur Training von 8-10 hatten. Aber ich hatte ja einiges vor heute und war voll motiviert die neuen Linien alle zu testen fÃ¼rs Finale!
Nach wenigen Metern hatâs mich dann an ner im Staub versteckten Wurzel gut Ã¼berschlagen (toll wie weit man fliegt in so nem Steilhang) 8uhr ist einfach zu frÃ¼h...
Naja, nicht wehgemacht aber Lenker schief und alles Staubig. Super Start in den Tag. Der 2te Trainingslauf war dann schon besser, aber irgendwie nicht mein Tag. Der Staub war auch so viel geworden dass man kaum Grip hatte und erst recht nichts gesehen hat.

Gut eine Stunde vor dem Finallauf hat es dann angefangen zu regnen! Na Super! noch nie gesehen was die Strecke macht im nassen. Egal, Matschreifen drauf und die schon gestarteten anschauen wie schlimm es  ist. HEKTIK!
Meine Gedanken schwankten von -so ein Mist, wo fahr ich jetzt lang- bis -GEIL, im Matsch fahren kann ich gut!-

13:10 bin ich dann in mein Lauf gestartet, am Anfang lief es echt gut und ich hatte Hoffnung nen guten Lauf runter zu bringen. Aber nach dem ersten drittel war es so rutschig dass ich unfreiwilliger weise auf der steilen wiese neben der strecke aufm Arsch runter bin... hat natÃ¼rlich etwas gedauert bis ich wieder aufm rad war. Der Staub hatte sich zu riesen Matschbollen verklumpt die mit einem gerollt sind 
Im Mittelteil hab ich dann noch nen Streckenposten beinahe umgefahren (sorry) um dann im letzen teil noch mal gas geben zu kÃ¶nnen.
Aber die Zeit war durch den Sturz natÃ¼rlich dahin.
Zu allem Ãberfluss hat der Regen genau wÃ¤hrend meinem Lauf aufgehÃ¶rt so dass alle folgenden eher bessere Bedingungen hatten. Schade drum!
Zu den Lizensklassen hatâs dann wieder voll angefangen zu schÃ¼tten!

Wahnsinn was die guten Jungs trotzdem fÃ¼r Zeiten runtergebracht haben!

Insgesamt muss ich leider sagen dass es doch ein riesen unterschied ist im Bikepark einfach so schnell zu fahren oder ein Rennen zu fahren. Vor allem auf so schweren Strecken. Das hat mir echt zu schaffen gemacht! Das Niveau auf den  Schweizer Strecken ist einfach auch hÃ¶her wie bei uns!

Trotz allem war es ein cooles Woende! Danke auch an Noah, Tobi, Daniel, David und den kleinen Jojo. Wir haben zusammen unter dem doubledragon Pavillon gehaust 
Die sind Ã¼brigens alle deutlich besser mit der strecke zurecht gekommen wie ich und echt gut gefahren, auÃer Noah der gefÃ¼hlte 50 Platten hatte und im Finallauf dann ohne Schaltwerk fahren musste.

Bilder hab ich leider noch keine, werden nachgereicht!

Ergebniss gefunden: bin 32ter von insgesamt 59.


----------



## marc (7. Juli 2008)

Netter Bericht und Gratulation zu der Platzierung  
Wenn das Niveau so hoch ist und dann die Gute Mitte - finde das wirklich bewundernswert. Toni Dark Rulez 

Am Gardasee hatten wir heute ne geile Abfahrt gefunden...wollten eigentlich unterhalb Monte Varagna über den Sentiero dela Pace nach Torbole...ok, runter kamen wir aber auf einem total "neuen" Weg.
Style ala 601, war geil!
Danach ein kleiner Regenschauer


----------



## kingofdirt (19. Juli 2008)

sag mal hier ist ja absolut tot!!! warum denn dass?

ich wollte morgen nach St.Märgen bei der XC DM zuschauen, und danach auf den Kandel fahren. 
Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## DHSean (19. Juli 2008)

servus arne - wir starten morgen um halb elf bei uns, um dann übern rosskopf und sankt peter nach st. märgen zu fahrn ...


----------



## DHSean (23. Juli 2008)

wie wärs am sonntag mit ner gemütlichen runde aufn kandel? hab dieses bergchen noch net unter die stollen genommen, der präsident-thoma-weg hört sich vom hörensagen jedoch ganz spaßig an. 

wer könnte/würde guide spielen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (23. Juli 2008)

Schönes Wetter + Kandel = Feldberg ähnliche Verhältnisse 

wollt ich nur mal so als Tipp geben (hab da 6 Jahre gewohnt/gebiket)

Jedoch viel Spaß, Präs. Thoma Weg ist sehr spaßig und ab dem Luser die Abfahrt ins Glottertal nehmen!!!


----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2008)

komm mit wenn ich mein bock irgendwie (nicht aus eigener kraft^^) da hoch bekomme ^^


----------



## mtbfahrer (23. Juli 2008)

falls ich Samstag in Todtnau bin komm ich am So gerne mit!

Will als Guide dann aber auch immer vorne fahren


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. Juli 2008)

DHSean schrieb:


> wie wärs am sonntag mit ner gemütlichen runde aufn kandel? hab dieses bergchen noch net unter die stollen genommen, der präsident-thoma-weg hört sich vom hörensagen jedoch ganz spaßig an.
> 
> wer könnte/würde guide spielen?



Is ne saugeile Abfahrt aber auch ein schöner Aufstieg. Viel Spass

Ich hoffe, dass ich am Sonntag schon scheizer Alpenboden unter den Stollen hab!

MfG


----------



## marc (23. Juli 2008)

Hab schon vernommen von Eurer großen Alpentour.
Wünschen Euch Gutes Wetter und viel Spaß. Bilder net vergessen


----------



## DHSean (23. Juli 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Is ne saugeile Abfahrt aber auch ein schöner Aufstieg. Viel Spass
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass ich am Sonntag schon scheizer Alpenboden unter den Stollen hab!



danke, und dir auch n paar schöne tage 



mtbfahrer schrieb:


> falls ich Samstag in Todtnau bin komm ich am So gerne mit!
> 
> Will als Guide dann aber auch immer vorne fahren



vorne fahrn versteht sich für nen guide von selbst ... aber nur wenn schnell genug


----------



## waldman (11. August 2008)

mal wieder nach oben holen:
hier ein bericht vom wochenende:
http://www.tonidarkracing.blogspot.com/


----------



## marc (11. August 2008)

sehr schöner Bericht. Musste zum Lesen den Schirm holen um nicht nass zu werden


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. August 2008)

Jau. Super Bericht

Du hast nur vergessen zu erwähnen, dass Du die Zeitverbesserung nur dem konsequenten Dopen mit Steaks und EDELSTOFF zu verdanken hast.

Der Boris und ich sind danach auch noch die DH-Strecke runter. Leider wurde die Zeit nicht gestoppt...

Mein erstes Wochenende in PdS werd ich so schnell nicht vergessen


----------



## waldman (11. August 2008)

dann mal hier meine offizielle pressemitteilung, herausgegeben 11.8. 16:24 Uhr:
JA ich habe gedopt. und zwar mit augustiner edelstoff, konenbourg und französischem grill"fleisch".
ich wollte das doch alles nicht 
Boris und Benni haben es mir untergejubelt. Ich hab es selber gar nicht bemerkt. Die beiden müssen es mir in die Zahnpasta gemischt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kijan (11. August 2008)

Hi Ansgar, 

GRATULIERE! 10. Platz, Respekt. 

...beim lesen war ich richtig neidisch und wollte mich auch mal wieder in PDS im Matsch suhlen und rutschen


----------



## FaceGrind (11. August 2008)

saugeil!! gratulation!


----------



## kingofdirt (13. August 2008)

war wirklich eine coole woche mit nem tollen Rennen als abschluss!
Bin am ende 19. geworden. Bin ich sehr zufrieden mit!
wie im seedingrun genau 10sec hinterm Ansgar...

Viele Gruesse aus Lanzarote!
(leider ist hier grad kein soo tolles Wetter...)


----------



## blackforest (17. August 2008)

Du bist vll nur 19. geworden. Dafür hast du aber die Kurve gut bekommen:



Moritzz schrieb:


> so hab mal ein paar Bilder die ich in Chatel beim IXS Cup gemacht hab :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10. und 19. Platz. Jungs ihr haut ja bös rein. Das sind bisher mit Abstand die besten Platzierungen oder? Bin selber grad schon wieder auf em Sprung, will nochmal in den Alpen en bisle radeln. Aber gegen Ende Ferien, hätt ich nochmal schwer Lust auf 2 Tage in Lac Blanc.


----------



## kingofdirt (21. August 2008)

sodele ich bin auch wieder ausm Urlaub zurück!

Wellenreiten rockt! 

Was geht am Woende?
Samstag gegen mittag nach Todtnau?

und um schon mal längerfristig zu Planen, am 31. wollte ich nach Lac Blanc, wer kommt mit?


----------



## blackforest (21. August 2008)

Dat seh ich ja erst jetzt. Samstag mittag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. so gegen 11 in Todtnau? Oder ist das zu früh für dich Surfer?


----------



## Racer86 (21. August 2008)

hey jungs keine lust nach lacblanc zu gehen ?? so bissel dh training fürs rennen


----------



## kingofdirt (21. August 2008)

will um 9 noch MTB Rennen in Peking anschauen, würde also hier so geg 11 losfahren.
Moritz die Daumen drücken 

Deswegen auch kein Lac Blanc, weil nicht den ganzen Tag zeit, ebenso nicht am So. Aber das Woende danach von mir aus sogar 2 Tage.

Timo komm doch mit nach Todtnau.


----------



## blackforest (8. September 2008)

Sodelle, nachdem ich gestern fix und fertig von der Eurobike zurückgekommen bin, hab ich mich noch an den Aufbau meines neuen Projektes gemacht:









Erster Eindruck ist schonmal sehr gut. Dämpfer fühlt sich gut an, die Gabel wird wohl noch getauscht und die Bremsen früher oder später auch noch gegen ne Cleg. Und bei den Laufrädern könnte man locker mal eben so 2kg einsparen. Ist also noch einiges an Potential drin. Geometrie passt mir auf jeden Fall schon mal perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (8. September 2008)

das ist ein....ähm....sehr schönes fahrrad 

noch diese woche kommen bilder von meinem neuen bike.


----------



## marc (8. September 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> das ist ein....ähm....sehr schönes fahrrad
> 
> noch diese woche kommen bilder von meinem neuen bike.



Da stimm ich zu. Wirklich schick!!

Was Du auch n Neues? Der Kanadier nun durch?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. September 2008)

Mann. Voll OEM. Na wenigstens is n bissl Race Face dran

Nee...Schöner Hobel

Hoffentlich kommt meins bis zum WE...

@Ansgar: Jetzt schon?!


----------



## waldman (8. September 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Mann. Voll OEM. Na wenigstens is n bissl Race Face dran



wie kannst du so was schreiben mit deinen erfahrungen mit Race face teilen ?


----------



## kijan (8. September 2008)

Wow überall neue Bikes... 



marc schrieb:


> Da stimm ich zu. Wirklich schick!!
> Was Du auch n Neues? Der Kanadier nun durch?



Stimme auch zu, geiles Bike... würde mir auch taugen.
@Ansgar, nix mehr devinci?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. September 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> wie kannst du so was schreiben mit deinen erfahrungen mit Race face teilen ?



die waren nur falsch montiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (8. September 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> die waren nur falsch montiert...



Ich würd sagen, die kann man nicht richtig montieren 


Hab gestern die Kurbel abgebaut um die Kettenführung zu montieren. Mann ist dat ne Kacke. Überall einzelne Plastikteilchen die rumfliegen. Und dann soll man die 8er Inbusschraube mit 60Nm anziehen?!?!?!?! Das überlebt die Schraube ja gar nicht.

Aber Gewichtsmäßig liegt die Kurbel und der Bashguard auf jeden Fall ganz weit vorne   viel schwerer gehts glaub nicht.

Oh und ist mir heut bei der ersten Probefahrt aufgefallen. Die Kenda Reifen sind wirklich abartig, das Rad bleibt bergab stehen wegen dem Rollwiederstand.   Hab sowas noch nie erlebt, dagegen ist ne Muddy Mary ein CC Reifen. Ich hoff mal die halten dann auch im DH so gut. Dann wären se auf jeden Fall gigantisch.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (10. September 2008)

kijan schrieb:


> Wow überall neue Bikes...
> ...



Meins kommt wohl doch erst nächste Woche


----------



## blackforest (10. September 2008)

Wahrscheinlich hats die Post nicht angenommen, da gehts ja nur bis 32 kg pro Paket.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (10. September 2008)




----------



## kijan (11. September 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Meins kommt wohl doch erst nächste Woche


Sieh an, welch edlen Hobel gibt's denn da....?


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. September 2008)

kijan schrieb:


> Sieh an, welch edlen Hobel gibt's denn da....?



was wohl?!


----------



## waldman (11. September 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> was wohl?!



es wird in taiwan geschweißt ABER: in Kanada designed und getestet..... 
und dann darf noch ein alkoholabhängiger Uhreinwohner Kanadas seine Unterschrift auf den Schweissersticker machen 

edit: handlackiert wirds natürlich auch in Kanada


----------



## waldman (15. September 2008)

jetz hier mal wieder was wichtiges.
bericht vom wochenende ist online:
http://www.tonidarkracing.blogspot.com/


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. September 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> jetz hier mal wieder was wichtiges.
> bericht vom wochenende ist online:
> http://www.tonidarkracing.blogspot.com/



Glückwunsch zum 7.Platz

Die Strecke sieht ja mal geil aus.

MfG


----------



## kingofdirt (22. September 2008)

und wieder ein kleiner Bericht vom Woende:
http://tonidarkracing.blogspot.com/2008/09/rennen-in-lac-blanc-am-21-sep-09.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (23. September 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> und wieder ein kleiner Bericht vom Woende:
> http://tonidarkracing.blogspot.com/2008/09/rennen-in-lac-blanc-am-21-sep-09.html



Trotz allem Glückwunsch. Vor allem Manuel AKA DHSean
Schöner Bericht.


----------



## Toni Dark (31. Oktober 2008)

So, weil ich mal absolute keine Ahnung hab, dürft ihr abstimmen:

silberne Felgen:





oder schwarze Felgen:






Ich tendiere momentan eher zur silbernen Version, auch wenns dann vll ein bischen viel silber wird.


----------



## DHSean (31. Oktober 2008)

der leichtere lrs !


----------



## Toni Dark (31. Oktober 2008)

hab ich vergessen zu schreiben. Das wären beides die gleichen Laufräder, einmal halt die 721 er in silber einmal in schwarz. Preismäßig machts auch kaum nen Unterschied.


----------



## kingofdirt (31. Oktober 2008)

mit silbernen siehts zumindest leichter aus 

würde silber nehmen, sieht man auch die macken nicht so gut, zudem hats nicht jeder.


----------



## Toni Dark (31. Oktober 2008)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> mit silbernen siehts zumindest leichter aus



Na also, das nenn ich mal ein Argument. Weiter so


----------



## DHSean (31. Oktober 2008)

wenn das so ist: ich tendiere zu schwarz, weil schlicht und passend auch für n anderes rad. zudem passt zumindest das silber von den oben gezeigten felgen nicht zur rahmenfarbe und zur gabel ... - aber: macht doch was du willst


----------



## waldman (31. Oktober 2008)

silber sieht im neuzustand schon geil aus, wenns dreckig ist aber schmoddrig.

da du eh nur bei top wetterverhältnissen fährst und dein rad jeden abend putzt kannst aber trotzdem getrost die silbernen nehmen 

auf dem bild siehts ja eher wie chrom aus. wenn das mavic silber so hässlich ist wie das singletrack silber dann würd ich schwarz nehmen.


----------



## Toni Dark (31. Oktober 2008)

waldman schrieb:


> da du eh nur bei top wetterverhältnissen fährst und dein rad jeden abend putzt kannst aber trotzdem getrost die silbernen nehmen
> 
> auf dem bild siehts ja eher wie chrom aus. wenn das mavic silber so hässlich ist wie das singletrack silber dann würd ich schwarz nehmen.



Stimmt, jetzt wo dus sagst. Ich polier da ja immer ewig dran rum 

Ne, das ist nicht so hässlich wie die Singletrackfelgen. Freundlicherweise hat einer aus em IBC genau die Felgen in seinem Glory:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5260072&postcount=5556

so würd meins dann auch aussehen allerdings vorne und hinten silber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TinaR (31. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich auch mal meine Stimme abgeben darf:
....die schwarzen besser.....silber sieht ziemlich "sp.....g" aus! 
....aber wer heut schon auf eine Frau!


----------



## [email protected] (31. Oktober 2008)

schwarz, finds sonst zu viel silber


----------



## marc (31. Oktober 2008)

schwarz!

in silber erinnerts mich an ein Baumarktrad   *duckundweg*


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (31. Oktober 2008)

Vorschlag: silber

Aber in den Hobel würd ich nix mehr investieren...


----------



## Toni Dark (31. Oktober 2008)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Vorschlag: silber
> 
> Aber in den Hobel würd ich nix mehr investieren...



im Gegensatz zu nem Rocky handelt es sich dabei um ein Long-Time Investment. Das lohnt sich dann schon noch 


Tendiere aber momentan ehrlich gesagt, zu den schwarzen. Das Photo von dem einen Glory mit silbernem Hinterrad gefählt mir gar nicht. Vorallem diese polierten Bremsflanken sehen sch..... aus


----------



## kingofdirt (1. November 2008)

so heut gibts mal ein etwas anderen Rennbericht von mir!
Wie die meisten ja wissen hab seit ein paar Wochen ein Crossrad. Und um das ding auch mal artgerecht einzusetzen bin ich heute bei nem Crossrennen in Magstadt bei Stuttgart mitgefahren.

Da ich sowas ja noch nie gemacht hab bin ich heut morgen ziemlich früh dorthin gefahren, musste mir ja erstmal anschauen wie sowas geht 
Wetter war gückerlicherweise richtig gut, SONNE!
Strecke war cool, Rundkurs 2,2km mit je so 40hm, viel sehr holprige Wiese, bischen Waldweg und bisschen Straße. Alles recht eng.

Bin dann beim Start in 4x Manier erstmal nach vorne gefahren um mir das gerangel in den ersten eingen Schlüsselstellen zu ersparen. Das hat ziemlich gut geklappt und ich war nach der ersten Runde 4ter oder 5ter. Nach insgesamt 5 Runden teils ziemlichem Kampf bin ich dann als 13ter von 46 ins Ziel gekommen. Leider hat mein Rahmen nicht so viel Reifenfreiheit und so musste ich 2mal anhalten und die Mocke mit der Hand rausholen damit sich das Rad wieder dreht... Sonst hätte die Top10 greifbar sein können.

Der 12% steile Wiesenanstieg der eigentlich als Laufpassage gedacht war bin ich dann einfach mal hochgefahren  War viel schneller und nicht so anstrengend, musste denen ja mal zeigen was ein MTBer ist 

Aber war ne echt lustige Sache! Da bekommt man mal wieder ein guten Blick für die Linie 

hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (2. November 2008)

glückwunsch .... und: geiles outfit  (skinsuits sind ja leider nicht mehr erlaubt im dh ^^)


----------



## kingofdirt (2. November 2008)

hab nur so XC Klamotten aus meiner Aktiven Zeit von den Sponsoren, bräuchte echt mal was neutrales.... Und zu der Zeit war ich auch etwas kleiner und schmäler 
Aber der Sütterlin freut sich auch wenn ich wieder bischen Werbung für ihn fahr 

War insgesamt voll das 'back to the roots' erlebniss, wie vor 10 Jahren auf nem XC Rennen


----------



## waldman (3. November 2008)

neues von toni dark:
http://tonidarkracing.blogspot.com/ 

leider ohne eigene Bilder


----------



## DHSean (5. November 2008)

schöner bericht ansgar 

und die bilder (leider keine von euch) sind auch klasse !

hier gibts noch n paar herbstimpressionen vom schaui


----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (5. Dezember 2008)

-hochzieh- 

Morgen am Samstag ist die legendäre jährliche Nikolausausfahrt! 

Treffpunkt um 12 in der Oltmannstr. beim Björn!


----------



## FaceGrind (13. Dezember 2008)

ich war heute morgen mal bei zum kybfelsen unterwegs.hat sich echt gelohnt, der shnee auf dem trail ist schön von den wanderern plattgetrampelt und macht richtig viel spaß
hab noch ein paar fotos gemacht...


----------



## waldman (13. Dezember 2008)

bild 2 verstößt eindeutig gegen das vermummungsverbot....


----------



## FaceGrind (13. Dezember 2008)

hallo, wenn die ganze stadt voll ist mit polizei...


----------



## DHSean (13. Dezember 2008)

schön ! weiß jemand warums da son polizeiaufgebot gibt?


----------



## FaceGrind (13. Dezember 2008)

guckst du hier...
www.fudder.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHSean (13. Dezember 2008)

ach nur .... dachte der zukünftige us-präsident maschiert ein 

danke basti


----------



## waldman (14. Dezember 2008)

DHSean schrieb:


> schön ! weiß jemand warums da son polizeiaufgebot gibt?



ich weiß warum ich dieses wochenende nach ulm geflohen bin...


----------



## kingofdirt (15. Dezember 2008)

so geht dass wenn Schnee liegt


----------



## DHSean (15. Dezember 2008)

sehr schön ... und so sonnig


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. Dezember 2008)

Geile Bilder!


----------



## kijan (14. Januar 2009)

Melde mich mal aus dem Exil....

Naja, wenn Schnee liegt, kann man auch sowas mit dem Bike machen  :





Heute mittag im neuen Hausrevier am Fuss des Pilatus... .

Grüssli aus der Zentralschweiz!


----------



## kingofdirt (25. Januar 2009)

so mal wieder ein lebenszeichen 

Benni, Ansgar, Mathias und ich waren heut aufm Rappeneck, war saugeil!!! 
wahnsinns Bild 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
danach dann noch lecker kaffee und kuchen 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]

Am Samstag waren wir im Bombenloch bissi buddeln





[/URL][/IMG]

hätte gerne noch ein paar Bilder von der Drift Aktion im Schnee aufm Gipfel gemacht, aber dank Sony Ericsons begabten Programieren die mein Handy mehrfach abstürzen ließen war dass nicht möglich....


----------



## waldman (25. Januar 2009)

geil, wär ich auch gerne dabei gewesen.


----------



## Toni Dark (25. Januar 2009)

******** man, sind des geile Bilder.  Und ich hock hier und muss schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (25. Januar 2009)

ach verdammt ihr wart das gar nicht... 
hatte mich schon gewunder wie gut die 2 gefahren sind, so kenn ich das gar net von euch


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. Januar 2009)

...die Brüder nimmt schon lange keiner mehr mit auf ne Tour. Sind nur am Pöbeln im Forum und beim Biken voll die Bremsklötze (das musste jetzt mal raus)

Schöne Bilder einer geilen Tour


----------



## mikeymark (5. Februar 2009)

Klasse Bilder!


----------



## blackleaf (6. Februar 2009)

darf ich ich mal vorsichtig anfrage wo sich dieses northshore-element befindet? freiburg bomebenlock ok, aber ich weiß leider nicht mal wo das sein soll. war bis jetzt nur auf kybfelsen, rosskopf u. schauinsland unterwegs.
wär da auch durchaus auch mal mit arbeitseinsatz und so dabei, falls das überhaupt gestattet und angebracht ist?!


----------



## Toni Dark (6. Februar 2009)

So langsam macht des Abspecken richtig Spaß:





vorallem bringts optisch auch einiges


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (6. Februar 2009)

schöne Teile - jetzt fehlt nur noch der Rahmen, der *auch* optisch was bringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tr!ckstuff-Jam (6. Februar 2009)

ui, dass ist ja hübsch


----------



## Toni Dark (6. Februar 2009)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> schöne Teile - jetzt fehlt nur noch der Rahmen, der *auch* optisch was bringt



Immer dieser Neid 

Schrecklich sowas.


----------



## waldman (13. Februar 2009)

warn heut im schwarzwald. weiter weg von der piste hatte es den perfekten schnee:
Toni Dark im Schnee:









...Secret Spot... (bleibts auch)


----------



## marc (13. Februar 2009)

Freeride pur. Super


----------



## waldman (15. Februar 2009)

es soll natürlich nicht bei bildern bleiben. hier noch drei clips. diesmal war toni hinter der kamera und ich bin gefahren:


----------



## turo (15. Februar 2009)

MEGA-GXXX, SUPER POWDER ZUR ZEIT. Im Schwarzwald habt Ihr z.Z. super Verhältnisse.

Gruss Turo (welcher wegen LWS4 im Jura rumgurkt)


----------



## Toni Dark (26. Februar 2009)

oho, bevor der Thread auf die zweite Seite rutscht hier mal wieder in paar Updates an der Materialfront:

Nachdem meine K2 AntiPiste diesen Winter tatsächlich zu schmal waren, hab ich mir ein paar Völkl Sanouks in 193cm geholt. Direkt heute angekommen, deshalb noch ohne Bindung. Wird aber auch ne Telemarkbindung werden:





Und dann noch Cleg am Rad:









Das Rot find ich wirklich superschön. Ist ein echt tiefes dunkles Rot.

Und dank der Unterstützung des Frauenhoferinstitutes Freiburg ist endlich auch die Kurbel montiert:





Steuersatz mach ich mal, wenn ich Zeit hab im Frühling. So, und jetzt geh ich mal wieder arbeiten.


----------



## herrenfahrer (28. Februar 2009)

Na die Bremse sieht aber nur gut aus bis du ein paar Male gebremst hast!!

@waldman:  coole Bilder!!


----------



## Toni Dark (1. März 2009)

herrenfahrer schrieb:


> Na die Bremse sieht aber nur gut aus bis du ein paar Male gebremst hast!!
> 
> @waldman:  coole Bilder!!



mhm, hab heut einige Male gebremst. Die Bremse sieht immer noch saugeil aus.


----------



## Toni Dark (14. April 2009)

Eieieiei, wo ist denn der Thread mittlerweile abgerutscht. Damit das Ding mal wieder nach vorne kommt ein paar Bilderchen aus Finale:





Schöne Aussicht hat man da unten. Ist mal was anderes als immer Kybfelsen.






Runtergefahren wurde natürlich auch viel (wobei an dem Tag nicht ganz soviel  )





Die Trails werden von Jahr zu Jahr immer mehr, die sind wirklich fleissig am Bauen da unten:





Dude im Anlieger und garantiert mit ProPedal drin  :





Und direkt hinterm Zeltplatz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (15. April 2009)

Sau geile Bilder 

p.s. fahrt ihr mit den bikes auch am Blauen? Würde mich bei Gelegenheit gerne mal anschließen.


----------



## Toni Dark (15. April 2009)

Hab auch unsere genialen Filmaufnahmen noch schnell zusammengeschnitten:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIDqoUAqfPM&feature=channel_page"]YouTube - Finale09[/ame]

Ich glaub da müssen die Fahrer nächstes Jahr ein bisschen mehr Gas geben.


----------



## FaceGrind (16. April 2009)

yeah!voll geil, komme selber grad direkt aus finale zurück.hammer!
..und wie man bei euern bildern und dem video sieht, gibts da noch einiges zu entdecken..


----------



## waldman (13. Mai 2009)

YEEHAAA, nach einem zehnminütigen Stadtsprint im größten Gang gerade noch 10 sekunden vorm hagelschauer daheim angekommen ! 

was macht der thread auf der ZWEITEN seite ?


----------



## kingofdirt (13. Mai 2009)

alda du bist der krassetse vorm hagel davon sprinter! *respect* 

(und mit diesem sinnlosen post den thread nach vorne gezogen )


----------



## waldman (14. Mai 2009)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> alda du bist der krassetse vorm hagel davon sprinter! *respect*



alddaaaa, weiß isch doch... der hagel hatte einfach angst vor mir !


----------



## kijan (14. Mai 2009)

Helm hilft auch gegen Hagel


----------



## marc (14. Mai 2009)

waldman schrieb:


> alddaaaa, weiß isch doch... der hagel hatte einfach angst vor mir !



Der Hagel wusste nicht wo er wieder raus kommt wenn er in deine Wolle aufm Kopf fällt ;-)


----------



## Toni Dark (6. Juni 2009)

eieiei, wo ist den der Thread schon wieder hingerutscht. So kanns nicht weitergehen. Deshalb hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Biken am Comer See.

Trailanfang ca. 1000m überm See





Die Trails selber wechseln zwischen Felsen, Wiesen, Schotter und alten Römerpfaden ab. Insgesamt abwechslungsreich und teilweise sehr anspruchsvoll zu fahren, aber vorallem immer mit einer sehr guten Aussicht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingofdirt (15. Juni 2009)

um nicht schon wieder auf die 2te seite zu verschwinden gibts von mir auch mal wieder ein bericht 

Ich war ja Do - So zum arbeiten in Willingen auf dem Bike Festival, am Sonntag morgen hab ich mir dann 2std frei genommen um beim 'Enduro Ride' mitzufahren. 
Dort ging's mit 25 Leuten nach einem LeMans Start erst so 500m bergauf und dann die Freeride Strecke runter, unten dann nochmla so 500m auf ner Straße leicht bergauf um dann über ein paar highspeed Wiesenkurven ins Ziel zu kommen.
Es gab 4 vorläufe mit je 25 Startern von denen je die ersten 6 weitergekommen sind ins Finale.

Blöderweise hatte ich nur mein DH Bike dabei, war für den Forstweganstieg am Start nicht so optimal... Die meisten sind mit 4X Hardtails gefahren da die Strecke allg. eher ein schmaler 4x ist.

Mein Vorlauf hab ich dann recht deutlich gewonnen trotz DH Bike  war also fürs Finale der besten 24 qualifiziert.
Im Finale Stand ich dann mit einigen doch recht guten Leuten wie RobJ, Stefan Hermann, Tibor Simai, Bobby Root uvm am (LeMans-) Start.
Leider haben die 3 mich dann mit ihren leichten Hardtail bergauf stehen lassen, soo unfit sind die ja auch nicht  Als es dann endlich bergab ging war ich 10ter. Auf dem schmalen Freeride Trail hab ich dann noch 5 Leute überholen können, volle Attacke mit Brechstange! War geil!

Aber die 4 mit Hardtails vor mir hab ich nicht mehr bekommen, die sind unten auf der Staße gesprintet wie blöd. Auf der Strecke selbst bin ich schon noch rangekommen!
So bin ich dann als 5ter ins Ziel gekommen, quasi als bester 'Hobby' und bestes Fully. 
Leider gabs für mich nichts mehr, die ersten 3 haben richtig Fette Preise bekommen, naja schade!
War insgesamt ne recht lustige Veranstalltung, ganz schön Anstrengend.
Nächsten Jahr dann mit Hardtail!

Jo und dann gings wieder an den Stand weiterarbeiten 
hier noch ein Bild von den ersten 3 (irgendwo dahinter bin ich )





Le Mans Start:




dahinten (4ter) bin ich, die vor mir hab ich dann in den nächsten 3 Kurven alle überholt:






Nächstes Woende steht der Kirchzarten Marathon an, mal wieder was anderes


----------



## FaceGrind (15. Juni 2009)

kingofdirt schrieb:


> um nicht schon wieder auf die 2te seite zu verschwinden gibts von mir auch mal wieder ein bericht
> 
> Ich war ja Do - So zum arbeiten in Willingen auf dem Bike Festival, am Sonntag morgen hab ich mir dann 2std frei genommen um beim 'Enduro Ride' mitzufahren.
> Dort ging's mit 25 Leuten nach einem LeMans Start erst so 500m bergauf und dann die Freeride Strecke runter, unten dann nochmla so 500m auf ner Straße leicht bergauf um dann über ein paar highspeed Wiesenkurven ins Ziel zu kommen.
> ...



wow!respekt für die gute platzierung!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. Juni 2009)

Jau Arne

Alte Trainingssau
Hut ab und Glückwunsch
Wir sehen uns dann spätestens Sonntag in aller Früh am Start. Aber ich lass Dich nicht so einfach vorbei.

MfG

PS: In Deiner Abwesenheit hat sich noch meine XTR HR-Nabe verabschiedet. Jetzt starte ich mit der DT 5.1 aus dem FLOW...Wenn das nicht hält, weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Tohamas (23. August 2009)

Tag zusammen,
hier meldet sich mal wieder ein Luigi- Saurier auf Heimaturlaub.
Gibt's euch noch?
Fahrt ihr noch?
Bin noch 3 Wochen hier und auch schon brav am bluten nach meiner ersten Blauen- Tour.
Naja, NRW kann nicht so viel, wenn's ums biken geht...


----------



## marc (24. August 2009)

Hi Thomas, alter Schwede. Ist mom. bissl ruhig hier in Freiburg.
Kannst Dich ja mal melden aufs WE....nächste Woche sind wir selbst weg.
Am Gardasee 

Gruß Marc


----------



## herrenfahrer (25. August 2009)

Hey Luigi-Marc,
Gardasee?? Rasenmähen oder was??
Ich meld mich die Tage bei dir, versprochen.

Grüßle Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (30. August 2009)

ohne andere neidisch zu machen wäre urlaub nich ganz so schön 
alles schön mit karte in rossland und nelson:


----------



## waldman (30. August 2009)

und dann weiter nach silverstar:













in der prärie von kamloops wars auch härrlisch:


----------



## waldman (30. August 2009)

whistler durft natürlich auch nicht fehlen, mit schrecklich rutschigen Radwegen....

























schöne autos gabs auch:





und unser "auto" war recht voll:


----------



## DHSean (30. August 2009)

sehr schöne impressionen ansgar !!! und ja ICH bin neidisch


----------



## marc (30. August 2009)

Klasse Bilder. Vor allem Nr.5!

John J Rambo is back!!!!


----------



## Kaes Vadius (31. August 2009)

Cool! Hab vorhin noch ne Mail an Boris geschrieben wg. Bildern und jetzt schau ich hier in den Thread ....


----------



## herrenfahrer (31. August 2009)

marc schrieb:


> Klasse Bilder. Vor allem Nr.5!
> 
> John J Rambo is back!!!!




Könnt man meinen
Neidisch könnte man da schon werden, aber Whistler gibt es auch im Blackforest, man muss nur suchen


----------



## marc (1. September 2009)

Nicht Kanada, dafür eben am Lago di Garda in Torbole angekommen 
Springen erst mal schnell in Pool zum abkühlen 
*Neidmodus aus*


----------



## marc (3. September 2009)

Bilder stelle ich keine rein.
Seid ja schon groß und könnt in unserem Blog selbst lesen 
www.tonidark.blogspot.com

Grüße Marc & Martina


----------



## R2-D2 (4. November 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es bei Euch unter der Woche auch Night-Ride-Treffs? Bin Ende des Monats in Eurer Region zu Gast und würde vielleicht mitradln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (5. November 2009)

Dazu gibts schon einen Thread im Freiburg Forum. Musst mal schauen.
Doc Holiday hat das glaub als organisiert. Ich bin verletzungstechnisch momentan nicht betriebsbereit. 

Marc


----------



## Tohamas (29. Oktober 2010)

Kaum ist mal drei- vier Jahre im Flachland- Exil sind die Jungs verschwunden!

Bin wieder da & will fahren!


----------



## nils (6. November 2010)

Tohamas schrieb:


> Kaum ist mal drei- vier Jahre im Flachland- Exil sind die Jungs verschwunden!
> 
> Bin wieder da & will fahren!



Hey Tohamas!

Ich bin noch da... und fahre (wieder) 
Wäre bei einer Runde dabei, nur wirds die nächsten zwei Wochenenden wohl eng...

Gruß


----------



## bergling (8. November 2010)

Hey Nils, hey Tohamas, 

schön von euch zu hören - ich bin auch noch da und wär dabei! 

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Tohamas (13. November 2010)

Geil! Geht doch!
Sollen wir mal den Sonntag anpeilen? 21. oder 28.?


----------



## nobs (16. November 2010)

hy Leute,

ich glaubs ja nicht könnt ja fast wieder ne richtige Runde geben


----------



## bergling (17. November 2010)

Bei mir ist es diesen Sonntag schlecht, höchstens kurze Rosskopfrunde nachmittags... 

deshalb schlag ich mal vor: So, 28.11. 12 Uhr Treffpunkt neuer Wiehrebhf

Ziel je nach schneelage und wetter schauinsland oder kybi...

was sagt ihr?


----------



## nils (18. November 2010)

bergling schrieb:


> was sagt ihr?



Ja!

Bei mir siehts nächstes Wochenende auch besser aus. 12 Uhr am Wiehre Bahnhof ist mal reserviert...

Gruß


----------



## Tohamas (19. November 2010)

Ich komm auch!
Bin allerdings sicher nach 2 km ein Fall für's Sauerstoffzelt. Aber solange mache ich mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (22. November 2010)

Boah mann, aber irgendwie wird das wohl ziemlich frisch...
...und das so ganz ohne Heizgriffe...  
...ich glaub ich komm mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt


----------



## marc (23. November 2010)

So ne "alt-Herren" Reunion ist sicher witzig. Alle 300m Verpflegung und Sani-Zelt dann bin ich dabei. Bergab, wohlgemerkt. 

Gruß an die "Back in the Saddle" - People 

Marc


----------



## Tohamas (23. November 2010)

Inzwischen dürfen wir auch ein Taxi auf den Rosskopf nehmen, oder?


----------



## nils (23. November 2010)

Etwas mehr Respekt bitte! 
Ich hab mich immerhin beim Schwarzwald-Bike-Marathon weder bis auf den vorletzten und schon gar nicht auf den letzten Platz abhängen lassen!
















ok, vor-vor-letzter. Aber die CCler sind ganz erbärmliche Downhiller! Die versäg ich auch mit Krämpfen in den Oberschenkeln!


----------



## Tohamas (27. November 2010)

Simmer ma ehrlich: Das ist dann doch ein bisschen arg viel Schnee, da kommen wir ja nirgendwo hin! 
Müssen wir wohl doch auf die globale Erwärmung warten...

Ich werd morgen mal meine Ski richten.


----------



## bergling (27. November 2010)

also rosskopf borderline war heut traumhaft zu fahren - also kein grund voreilig ski anzuschnallen... 
werd morgen früh nochmal hier reinschauen wg. wetter, aber momentan spricht nix gegen biken...!
also tohamas, nils - ich zähl auf euch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (27. November 2010)

Tohamas schrieb:


> Simmer ma ehrlich: Das ist dann doch ein bisschen arg viel Schnee, da kommen wir ja nirgendwo hin!
> Müssen wir wohl doch auf die globale Erwärmung warten...
> 
> Ich werd morgen mal meine Ski richten.



He, wat soll dat denn? Erst hier die alten wuschig machen und dann kneifen? 
Der Winter geht doch gerade erst los...

Ein Versuch ists auf jeden Fall Wert, außer es ist feucht. Wenns trocken oder direkt Schneefall hat würde ich es schon probieren. Und wenn wir nicht ganz hochkommen auch egal.

Gruß


----------



## Tohamas (4. Dezember 2010)

Ist ein bisschen kurzfristig, aber sollen wir's morgen nochmal probieren?


----------



## nils (4. Dezember 2010)

Tohamas schrieb:


> Ist ein bisschen kurzfristig, aber sollen wir's morgen nochmal probieren?



Tja, ein Versuch ists ja mal Wert 

Ich werd mich aber morgen hauptsächlich mit ausschlafen und und danach nix anstrengendem beschäftigen, damit der belegte Hals sich nicht zur Erkältung erweitert... 

So ganz spontan hätte ich erst am 19.12. wieder Zeit zum biken, da könnten wir ja versuchsweise wieder eine Glühweihnachtsmarktrunde andenken.

Gruß


----------



## Tohamas (2. April 2011)

Ich sehe ja ein, dass ich mich bei der letzten Aktion nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert habe, trotzdem wage ich es noch einmal:
Sollen wir morgen mal eine kleine Runde drehen? Vielleicht mit Rosskopf- Trail?

@Nils: Ich hab übrigens noch ein neues Zweirad: Vorne 220 mm, hinten 214 mm Federweg bei ca. 229 kg...


----------

